# Der Miniwobbler Fetisch Thread



## interloper (13. Januar 2007)

Nabend Boardies,

Ich bin ein bekennender Miniwobbler Fetischist!!!:l 

Alles begann als ich einen Billig discountminiwobbler an einer sehr hängerträchitgien stelle "opfern" wollte. Ich dachte mir der ist eh egal also wenn ich tackel da lasse dann DIESEN!!!!

Ich fing kurz nacheinander 2 Dicke Hechte und verlor ihn an der selben stelle danach.

So begann meine leidenschaft für Miniwobbler.

Inzwischen gibt es kaum etwas schöneres als einen dicken Barsch, schöne Forelle oder einen Hecht mit diesen zu fangen.

Ich werde bald ein Foto meiner Liebsten Stücke einstellen.


Wer von euch hat denn auch diese Vorliebe?
Stellt doch auch ein paar bilder eurer Lieblinge ein.


Gruß Marcel


----------



## Kochtoppangler (13. Januar 2007)

*AW: Der Miniwobbler Fetisch Thread*

Joa Miniwobbler sind schon was feines .

Boardi Bondex baut ja jede Menge hübsche Teile (zu sehen in dem Wobbler aus Besenstiel Thread) und bei nem Ab treffen am Forellenpuff hab ich ihm dann mal 2 zum testen abgekauft .

Damit konnte ich dann innerhalb von kurzer Zeit 2 schöne Forellen landen und hatte noch jede Menge Fehlattacken .

Danach hab ich sie nochmal an nem kleinen Graben getestet und konnte innerhalb von 2 Stunden so 20 Barsche leider alle nur ca. 15 cm groß , ein paar 30 cm Hechte und nen fetten 70er hecht landen .

Danach bin ich leider nicht nochmal mit den Teilen losgewesen , jetzt im Winter ist ja eher die Zeit für große Köder .

Ich benutz ne 2,10m lange Pezon & Michel Redoubtable Bass mit 1-7 gr Wg , ne 1000er Shimano Exage und 14er Mono .
Genau das richtige Gerät für die Minis , und der Drill ist echt der Hammer ...


----------



## Lorenz (13. Januar 2007)

*AW: Der Miniwobbler Fetisch Thread*

Wie groß ist denn ein Miniwobbler?

Also mit 5-7cm Wobblern habe ich auch schon jedemenge gefangen! Forellen,Döbel,Barsch und Hecht...


Komischerweise konnte ich einen ca. 65cm Hecht auf so einen 5cm Kerl haken! Das war mitte dezember! Das habe ich absolut nicht erwartet! Kurz später hatte ich nochmal einen Nachläufer in etwa gleicher Größe.


Mein absoluter Liebling ist der Baby 1- von Mann's!!!
Das ist soooooo süß der kleine |supergri


----------



## Wasserpatscher (13. Januar 2007)

*AW: Der Miniwobbler Fetisch Thread*

Die Salmo Hornets (links, 3,5 und 4cm) haben mir schon viele Forellen gefangen, die Tiefläufer. Diese Saison will ich mal die Dorado Alaska Miniwobbler (Mitte, ab 2,5cm) ausprobieren, und die Balzer Colonel Gold Forellengreifer (rechts, etwa 3-4cm). Erste Lauftests waren vielversprechend.


----------



## Kochtoppangler (13. Januar 2007)

*AW: Der Miniwobbler Fetisch Thread*

Also für mich sind Miniwobbler < 3cm .

7cm ist ja schon riiiiiieeeesen groß :q

geniale Köder sind übrigens auch die Ugly Duckling Wobbler , die kleinsten sind grad mal 2cm groß.
Leider kommts bei denen recht häufig vor das sie schlecht laufen , zur Seite ausscheren etc . Sollte bei nem Preis von 6€ eigentlich anders sein .


----------



## ostseeangler27 (13. Januar 2007)

*AW: Der Miniwobbler Fetisch Thread*

das stimmt!3cm ist ok,5-7cm ist da schon gross!!!!!die von bondex habe ich auch ,und die laufen richtig gut!!


----------



## interloper (13. Januar 2007)

*AW: Der Miniwobbler Fetisch Thread*

Miniwobbler sind für mich <4cm.

5cm fische ich in nötigen situationen auchnoch.

Ich besitze auch einen Ugly Duckling  in 3cm Weißfisch dekor.

Einfach ein Traum. Das mit dem Ausscheren kann ich leider bestätigen, aber eigendlich nur bei zu schnellem unnatürichem Tempo.

@Kochtoppangler
Die sind selbst gemacht? Sehen sehr gut aus. Aber ich beforzuge welche mit 2 drillingen.


----------



## Steffen90 (13. Januar 2007)

*AW: Der Miniwobbler Fetisch Thread*



interloper schrieb:


> Die sind selbst gemacht? Sehen sehr gut aus. Aber ich beforzuge welche mit 2 drillingen.


ja die sind hadgebaut und zwar von bordie bondex. 
und noch ein wort zu der drillingsanzahl: mit einerm drilling laufen richtig austarierte minniwobbler viel besser als mit 2 drillingen. für mich gehören zwei drillinge erst an wobber über 7cm! 
ps. ich bau meine wobbies auch selbst!:vik: 
mein kleinster ist grade mal 1cm groß!":k


----------



## Kochtoppangler (13. Januar 2007)

*AW: Der Miniwobbler Fetisch Thread*

Also ich finde ab 4 cm gehören da 2 Drillinge dran .

Habs mal ausprobiert einen von beiden Wegzulassen dann konnt ich aber deutlich weniger Fische haken .
Selbst mit denen von Bondex hatte ich schon ne ganze Menge Fehlbisse , die hohe Anzahl der Bisse gleicht das aber locker wieder aus !

Ich fische auf Bachforellen etc. natürlich auch mal größere Wobbler bis 6 cm aber die dann nichtmehr an dem UL Gerät .

An was für gerät fischt ihr denn die Minis ?
Bondex geht ja am Puff teilweise bis zu 0,10er Schnur runter ...
Ich bleib lieber bei 14er , da hat man noch nen bisschen reserve falls mal was größeres beißt ...


----------



## Lorenz (14. Januar 2007)

*AW: Der Miniwobbler Fetisch Thread*

Unter ca. 4cm habe ich garnichts bis auf den Baby 1- |rolleyes 


Hier der Original 1- zum Vergleich und sein ganz kleiner Bruder (das andere sind Rapala Taildancer und ein Frenzy):<br>
&nbsp;


Gibts den Baby 1- hier bei uns in D überhaupt?<br>


----------



## interloper (14. Januar 2007)

*AW: Der Miniwobbler Fetisch Thread*

Warum denn erst ab 4cm? Die Ugly Duckling in 2cm haben auch 2 kleine Drillinge und das finde ich auch gut so. Laufen die denn mit nur einem Drilling so viel besser?

Woran liegt das?

@Lorenz

Der kleine sieht ja hüpsch aus aber läuft glaube zu flach für meinen geschmack....


----------



## ostseeangler27 (14. Januar 2007)

*AW: Der Miniwobbler Fetisch Thread*

für die minnis habe ich eine 2,40m rute mit 15gr wg. und 12er geflecht drauf!!


----------



## Lorenz (14. Januar 2007)

*AW: Der Miniwobbler Fetisch Thread*



interloper schrieb:


> @Lorenz
> Der kleine sieht ja hüpsch aus aber läuft glaube zu flach für meinen geschmack....



ja,das stimmt!
Bisher habe ich ihn noch nicht so oft gefischt und noch nix damit gefangen,aber er wird schon noch zum Zuge kommen...


----------



## Kochtoppangler (14. Januar 2007)

*AW: Der Miniwobbler Fetisch Thread*

@ lorenz : Wie lang ist n der Taildancer ? Ich kenn den garnicht in so klein . Wär genau das richtige für die tiefen Stellen im Bach wo die großen Forellen lauern .

@ Ostseeangler : Also 12er geflecht wär mir dafür zu dick kannst du die Teile noch vernünftig werfen ?

Ich werd wohl bald mal die Crystal in 0,04 mm austesten müsste in dem Durchmesser genau richtig sein für die kleinen Wobbler und hat wenn die Angaben nicht allzustark übertrieben sind sogar n bisschen mehr Tragkraft als meine Mono .


----------



## ostseeangler27 (14. Januar 2007)

*AW: Der Miniwobbler Fetisch Thread*

das klappt !die weite fehlt im teich!aber in einer au ist es bestens!!


----------



## interloper (14. Januar 2007)

*AW: Der Miniwobbler Fetisch Thread*

Ich werde mir meine Red Arc 10200 wohl mit 0,052mm bespulen.
Vor noch dünneren schnüren schrecke ich noch zurück weil die Hersteller angaben....naja.......


----------



## Lorenz (14. Januar 2007)

*AW: Der Miniwobbler Fetisch Thread*



Kochtoppangler schrieb:


> @ lorenz : Wie lang ist n der Taildancer ?



hi
Ohne Schaufel 6,5cm und mit Schaufel 8,5cm


----------



## KHof (14. Januar 2007)

*AW: Der Miniwobbler Fetisch Thread*

Hallo Lorenz!

Klar gibts den Baby-1 in Deutschland, aber den bestellt man besser in den USA. Dort sind das Billigwobbler.
Der Kleinste 1- ist aber nicht der Baby sondern der Tiny 1-! Der ist etwa halb so groß und ein knuffiges Teilchen.

Klaus


----------



## Nordlichtangler (14. Januar 2007)

*AW: Der Miniwobbler Fetisch Thread*



Kochtoppangler schrieb:


> Also für mich sind Miniwobbler < 3cm .


#d 
Also für mich sind Miniwobbler Alles < 12cm (Körperlänge) :g 
:q 

Also mal im Ernst: Alles was die kleine Klasse ist, Baby -1 oder Little-S, meist deutlich unter 10g wiegt, das würde ich schon zu den Minis zählen. Dann noch diese Verwirrung und Ungenauigkeit mit der Schaufel, ob brutto oder netto. Ob 3cm oder 5cm (Körper), das interessiert die Zielfische weniger, wenn selbst 25er Bachforellen auf nen Little-S (am Flexonit) knallen, der Angler bekommt nur mit den ganz besonders kleinen Wobblers Handlings- und Wurfprobleme, Stahl geht nicht mehr #t usw. usw., und nur auf die Kinderstube angeln finde ich so pralle auch nicht. #t  Mein kleinster roter von Predatek säuft ja schon mit einem normalen kleinen Einhänger ab.

Die hier schon berichteten reellen Chancen, auch mal eben 60er oder 70er Hechte (oder entsprechende Forellen ) zu verführen und die am leichten Gerät tanzen zu haben, das ist doch das Feine! :k

Mein feinstes UL-Rutengerät ist ein Byron Equipe Sensospin 10ft (=3m) mit WG 1-15g, und das funzt wirklich mit dem Superfeinstecken. Normal verbunden mit einer 2er Arc und 0.18er Mono hat auch der 60er Hechttanz (allerdings am Spinnerchen) schon stattgefunden, einfach goil goil goil #6 sowas.


----------



## Steffen90 (14. Januar 2007)

*AW: Der Miniwobbler Fetisch Thread*



Kochtoppangler schrieb:


> Ich werd wohl bald mal die Crystal in 0,04 mm austesten müsste in dem Durchmesser genau richtig sein für die kleinen Wobbler und hat wenn die Angaben nicht allzustark übertrieben sind sogar n bisschen mehr Tragkraft als meine Mono .


die fisch ich schon seit ca. 2wochen! echt super muss ich sagen#6  nur du musst die von berkley emfohlenen knoten verwenden und sie sehr sorgfältig binden! mit anderen knoten hab ich sehr schlechte erfahrungen gemacht!

mein ul gerät: 
rute: cormoran kunnan ca. 1,8m lang das genaue wg weis ich leider nicht aber ich schätze es auf ca. 15g
rolle: shimano exage 1000 
schnur: 16mono und 0,04er fireline crystal


----------



## Lorenz (14. Januar 2007)

*AW: Der Miniwobbler Fetisch Thread*



KHof schrieb:


> Der Kleinste 1- ist aber nicht der Baby sondern der Tiny 1-!



ohh,dann habe ich wohl was verwechselt...Den Baby habe ich auch,aber als 4-!

Ich glaube ich muss wieder in den USA bestellen! Meine Kleinwobblerbox ist nähmlich über die Saison ziemlich geleert worden |gr:


----------



## Wasserpatscher (14. Januar 2007)

*AW: Der Miniwobbler Fetisch Thread*



AngelDet schrieb:


> ... der Angler bekommt nur mit den ganz besonders kleinen Wobblers Handlings- und Wurfprobleme, Stahl geht nicht mehr #t usw. usw., und nur auf die Kinderstube angeln finde ich so pralle auch nicht.



Das kommt sehr auf's Gewässer an. Ich angele die Minis an einem Bach. Ich weiß, dass da keine Hechte sind. Also kann ich auf Stahl verzichten. 

Handlings- und Wurfprobleme? Kenne ich nicht. Der beschriebene Bach ist recht zugewachsen, dennoch landen die Wobbler in der Regel ziemlich genau da, wo sie sollen (Wurfdistancen sind meistens klar unter 10m). Wenn nicht, kommt auch mal vor, dann pflück ich sie mir eben wieder...

Kinderstube? OK, wenn Döbel beissen, dann sind die manchmal nur 20cm lang, Forellen entscheiden sich aber erst ab 30cm zum beissen, kleinere hatte ich dort auf Wobbler noch nicht (auf Fliege schon).

Ich angele 18er bis 22er Mono oder neuerdings die 10er Crystal (die 8er hatte mein Händler nicht, und der 4er traue ich nicht so ganz...). Als Rute nehme ich eine Spro Excluspin 180cm/Wg 1-5 oder eine Balzer Magna Royal IM10 210cm/Wg 5-25g.

Für einen besonderen Zweck habe ich noch eine Balzer Diabolo Telerute 195cm/8-40g (eigentlich ist das aber auch eine 5-25, die 40 sind etwas größenwahnsinnig von Balzer): Ich habe auch eine 7-teilige Fliegenrute, die ebenso wie die Telerute ein Packmaß von etwa 45cm hat. An manchen Tagen habe ich beide Ruten dabei, die eine in einem selbstgebastelten Kescher auf dem Rücken, die andere wird gefischt. So kann ich sehr flexibel reagieren. 

Oh Mann, wär doch schon der 1.Apil da und die Bachforellen offen...


----------



## Wasserpatscher (14. Januar 2007)

*AW: Der Miniwobbler Fetisch Thread*

Hier habe ich noch einige Minis gefunden, die ich aber noch nicht ausprobiert habe. Bomber Modell A, 4,4cm (links), Gloog Hektor, 4cm (Mitte), und Mosquito Big Fisch, 3cm (rechts).


----------



## Wasserpatscher (14. Januar 2007)

*AW: Der Miniwobbler Fetisch Thread*

Und dann noch die Luxusklasse (über 20 Euro für 4,5 cm Wobbler): Megabass SRX Griffon


----------



## Kochtoppangler (14. Januar 2007)

*AW: Der Miniwobbler Fetisch Thread*

20 € für nen Miniwobbler |kopfkrat 
Nee also das wär mir echt zu riskant , bei den dünnen Schnüren die ich benutze reißt ja doch hin und wieder mal einer ab .


----------



## Wasserpatscher (14. Januar 2007)

*AW: Der Miniwobbler Fetisch Thread*

*Etwas* billiger wäre da sogar Illex:

Cherry, 4,4cm (links), Chubby, 3.8 cm (Mitte) und Tiny Fry, 3,8cm (rechts).


----------



## Wasserpatscher (14. Januar 2007)

*AW: Der Miniwobbler Fetisch Thread*

Oder, etwas extravaganter (auch Illex), bzw cranker...:

Crank DAD, 2,8 cm (links), VIB 32, 3,2 cm (Mitte) und Crank 22, 2,2 cm (rechts).


----------



## Wasserpatscher (14. Januar 2007)

*AW: Der Miniwobbler Fetisch Thread*



Kochtoppangler schrieb:


> 20 € für nen Miniwobbler |kopfkrat
> Nee also das wär mir echt zu riskant, ...



Ich finde auch, mehr als 7 europäische Hühner müssen's nicht sein!


----------



## Kochtoppangler (14. Januar 2007)

*AW: Der Miniwobbler Fetisch Thread*

Joa ich glaub genau soviel will Bondex auch für seine Minis haben .

Ich werd mir wohl die Tage aber mal den Luxus erlauben und einen von denen hier bestellen : http://www.angelcenter-kassel.de/ack/illex-tiny-fry-ghost-wakasagi-p-441.html?cPath=23_36_96
sieht auf alle fälle nicht verkehrt aus und die Tauchtife passt auch super zu meinem Gewässer .

Von den anderen Illex besonders den Vib32 und Crank22 halt ich nix . Hab die zwar noch nie in Aktion gesehen , aber optisch machen die schonmal nichts her was den preis irgendwie rechtfertigen würde .
-
-


----------



## ForellenMike (15. Januar 2007)

*AW: Der Miniwobbler Fetisch Thread*

Yep, der 38er Tiny Fry ist auch in meinem Sortiment der einzige Luxusmini. Meine persönlichen Erfolgsfarben sind da "Vairon" und "Ayu".
Die kleine Fritte ist bisher der einzige Miniwobbler so relativ geringer Länge, der dennoch richtig schlank ist, passt daher sehr gut im Sommer ins Brutfischschema.
Ich habe übrigens mit so einem Teil an einem knallheißen Hochsommertag meine erste MeFo gefangen (im fast kochenden Süßwasser).


----------



## marca (15. Januar 2007)

*AW: Der Miniwobbler Fetisch Thread*

Mich haben die Minis von Dorado überzeugt.
Kosten keine fünf Euro und haben einen super Lauf und sind in tollen Farben zu bekommen.
Auf einen 4cm Invader sinking in schwarz habe ich auch schon einen schönen 57er Zander überlisten können.
Die Alaskas gibt es schon ab 2,5 cm Länge.


----------



## lippfried (15. Januar 2007)

*AW: Der Miniwobbler Fetisch Thread*

@ wasserpeitscher

schöne wobbler, schöne bilder!


----------



## plattform7 (15. Januar 2007)

*AW: Der Miniwobbler Fetisch Thread*

Habe auch noch ein Paar Modelle zu Hause, die ich eigentlich kaum nutze... Den einen finde ich irgendwie besonders "schnuckelig" :q


----------



## bazawe (15. Januar 2007)

*AW: Der Miniwobbler Fetisch Thread*

Besitze auch etliche Mini-Rapalas und Salmo Hornets. Mein Gerät für die Minis besteht aus einer Balzer Matrix 2,75 m WG 2-20g und einer 1000er Shimano Stradic bespult mit 10er Fireline oder 18er Monofil.


----------



## BoPfriendmaxx (15. Januar 2007)

*AW: Der Miniwobbler Fetisch Thread*

Hallo,
Kochtoppangler kannst du mit verraten wie deine Wobbler heißen.


----------



## Kochtoppangler (15. Januar 2007)

*AW: Der Miniwobbler Fetisch Thread*

@ BoPfriendmaxx : Wer lesen kann ist klar im Vorteil ...

Die teile sind in handarbeit hergestellt von Boardi Bondex . Einfach mal in den Besenstiel Thread reinschauen und wenn du welche kaufen willst ihm ne Pn schicken .

Kosten 7 € das Stück , und sind das Geld allemal wert !

@plattform7  Der Rapala da unten links ist in 5 cm floating der absoluter Bachforellen Killer !


----------



## plattform7 (15. Januar 2007)

*AW: Der Miniwobbler Fetisch Thread*



Kochtoppangler schrieb:


> @plattform7 Der Rapala da unten links ist in 5 cm floating der absoluter Bachforellen Killer !


 
Blöd ist nur, dass ich hier keine Gewässer habe, die Bachforellen beherbergen :q ... Nur auf diesem Wobbler steht auch was drauf (wie du schon sagst: Rapala Floating Ireland), die anderen sind namenlos ;+


----------



## Dorschi (15. Januar 2007)

*AW: Der Miniwobbler Fetisch Thread*



Wasserpatscher schrieb:


> Und dann noch die Luxusklasse (über 20 Euro für 4,5 cm Wobbler): Megabass SRX Griffon



Wasserpatscher es geht noch kleiner! Guck Dir mal den Baby- griffon an!

Klick


----------



## Wasserpatscher (15. Januar 2007)

*AW: Der Miniwobbler Fetisch Thread*



Dorschi schrieb:


> Wasserpatscher, es geht noch kleiner! Guck Dir mal den Baby-Griffon an!


 
Mit Luxusklasse meinte ich die Preise... aber klar: 15 $ für 2,5cm oder was der hat, ist auch nicht schlecht!


----------



## Steinadler (15. Januar 2007)

*AW: Der Miniwobbler Fetisch Thread*

ich fisch auch ein paar minis meine größten die ich für diese leichte fischerei verwend sind 5 cm....... als gerät nehm ich ne mitchel 180cm mit nem wg von 1-5g , ne technium und 16ner mono


----------



## Wasserpatscher (15. Januar 2007)

*AW: Der Miniwobbler Fetisch Thread*

3 Minis: links Shannon 4cm, Mitte Hybrida H1, rechts Hybrida M1, beide 3cm.


----------



## Wasserpatscher (15. Januar 2007)

*AW: Der Miniwobbler Fetisch Thread*

Noch 3: Balzer Diabolo Monsterbarsch 4cm, unten, Salmo Tiny, 3cm, links, und Rapala Countdown, ab 3cm, rechts.

Den Countdown habe ich selbst. Bisher nur Barsche drauf gefangen. Er schwimmt nicht, manchmal ist das gut so, aber Mini-Wobbler mag ich lieber schwimmend, da sind sie vielseitiger einsetzbar.


----------



## Wasserpatscher (15. Januar 2007)

*AW: Der Miniwobbler Fetisch Thread*

...und noch drei: Rapala Fat Rap 4,5cm, links, Mosa 2,8 bis 3,8cm, Mitte, und Dorado Lake 3,5cm, rechts.


----------



## Wasserpatscher (15. Januar 2007)

*AW: Der Miniwobbler Fetisch Thread*

...und zum Schluß noch die Kleinsten, die ich kenne: Dorado Magic 1,8cm (hat die jemand? wie laufen die? wie fangen die?)


----------



## Wasserpatscher (15. Januar 2007)

*AW: Der Miniwobbler Fetisch Thread*

...und weil ich noch nicht müde bin, nochmal 3 Dorados (die haben echt die meisten Minis):

Dorado Classic, 4cm, links, Dorado Invader, ab 4cm, Mitte und Dorado Stick 4,5cm. 

Den Invader habe ich ... gehabt ... allerdings etwas größer, er lief super und fing auch, und dang hing er...


----------



## Wasserpatscher (15. Januar 2007)

*AW: Der Miniwobbler Fetisch Thread*

...und noch zwei, dann gibt's aber nix mehr für heute!

Dorado Storm 4cm, links, und Dorado Frog 3,5cm, rechts.


----------



## MrFloppy (16. Januar 2007)

*AW: Der Miniwobbler Fetisch Thread*

Hi,

Den Frosch hab ich auch, aber ne Nummer kleiner. Das gute Teil ist grade mal 2,5 cm lang, hat mir aber schon schöne ReFos bis 45cm am Bach gebracht. Die BaFos stehen bei uns eher auf kleine Fischimitate: ReFo oder Koppendesign (3 - 7 cm) fangen am besten, danach kommt das Weissfischdekor. Meine besten Fische hab ich beim leichten Twitchen mit den 5cm-Minis gefangen, einkurbeln und leichtes Zupfen bringt - zumindest in "meinem" Bach - deutlich weniger Bisse.

Gruß
Greror


----------



## Finess (16. Januar 2007)

*AW: Der Miniwobbler Fetisch Thread*

Bei Twitchen meinst du  Einkurbeln und haerteres zupfen ?


----------



## Birger (16. Januar 2007)

*AW: Der Miniwobbler Fetisch Thread*



Wasserpatscher schrieb:


> ...und zum Schluß noch die Kleinsten, die ich kenne: Dorado Magic 1,8cm (hat die jemand? wie laufen die? wie fangen die?)




Ich hab so einen und zwar den schwimenden in Regenbogenforellendesign.
Läuft super, fliegt auch an UL Gerät recht dürftig, aber was will man von nem 1,8cm Köder erwarten. Im Bach hab ich damit noch nicht so gut gefangen, bei zu viel Strömungsdruck kippt er auch und kommt an die Oberfläche. Da geht der 3cm Rapala besser. Auf Barsch ist er auch nicht so gut, etwas größer (also 3cm) bringt wesentlich mehr Bisse.

Dafür ist der Mini im Forellensee echt ein Knaller, hab schon im Februar damit gefangen (die Forellen steigen für den Wobbler sogar im Winter) und im Sommer war er der einzige Köder, der überhaupt Bisse brachte. 
Hab sogar nen Wurf mit Biss auf das Teil gefilmt, vielleicht stell ich den Clip mal hier rein.


----------



## Kochtoppangler (16. Januar 2007)

*AW: Der Miniwobbler Fetisch Thread*

Hab grad glaub ich die Traumrute für Miniwobbler entdeckt (zumindest für die richtigen Minis)

Ich dachte ja meine Pezon & Michel Redoubtable Bass wäre mit ihrem 1-7gr Wg und zarten 103 gr Gewicht schon ne Traumrute aber die hier scheint noch geiler zu sein :

Pezon & Michel Specialist Trout  , 155cm , einteilig , Gewicht 72 gr ,  und jetzt kommts ....
Wg. 1-3gr !!!!!  :k :k :k Preis 80 Ocken :c 

Hünsch aussehen tut sie auch noch : 
http://www.gt-angelshop.com/images/produktbilder/pezonmichel/specialist.jpg

Wenn der Preis nicht wäre hätt ich sofort bestellt ...

(Für die Weichflöten gibts die Rute auch mit 1-7gr oder 2-12 gr Wg)

Hat die Rute irgendjemand ? 
Oder hatte sie zumindest schonmal in der Hand ?!?!


----------



## Birger (16. Januar 2007)

*AW: Der Miniwobbler Fetisch Thread*

Die Rute wäre total geil, aber leider etwas kurz.
Gibts so ein Schwert auch in etwas länger? 
1,80m oder 2,10m?


----------



## Birger (16. Januar 2007)

*AW: Der Miniwobbler Fetisch Thread*

Da fällt mir gerade ein: wie wär es denn mit einer umgebauten Fliegenrute?
Gibt es ja mittlerweile in Klasse 000, hab ich auf der ANSPO gesehen, von Rudi Heger glaub ich.


----------



## Wasserpatscher (16. Januar 2007)

*AW: Der Miniwobbler Fetisch Thread*



Birger schrieb:


> Die Rute wäre total geil, aber leider etwas kurz.



Hm, an kleineren Bächen langt die Länge völlig, Du brauchst keine weiten Würfe, dafür aber möglichst genaue, plus 'ne gute Köderführung.


----------



## Kochtoppangler (16. Januar 2007)

*AW: Der Miniwobbler Fetisch Thread*

@ Birger Siehe http://www.gt-angelshop.com/advanced_search_result.php?search_in_description=1&keywords=Pezon

Unter Redoubtable Trout  oder Specialist Trout 
(die redoubtable ist leider 2 teilig. Wie man auf so eine Idee bei ner 155cm Rute kommen kann ist mir total schleierhaft ... Sinnvoll wärs höchstens wenn sie die Teilung direkt hinterm Griff angesetzt hätten.)

Die längeren Ruten haben auch gleich wieder ein höheres Wg .
Denk mal das eine Rute mit so niedrigem Wg zu schlabberig werden würde wenn sie länger wäre .

Fliegenruten Blanks als Spinnrute ...
Hmm denke mal die wären von der Aktion her nicht so optimal .
Die Rute soll ja irgendwo auch noch ne Rückgrat haben das ausreicht um einen Anhieb durchzubringen und auch mit nem vernünftigen Fisch noch fertig zu werden .


----------



## interloper (16. Januar 2007)

*AW: Der Miniwobbler Fetisch Thread*

So Ich habe jetzt auch mal meine Lieblingskombo Hochgeladen...


----------



## Birger (16. Januar 2007)

*AW: Der Miniwobbler Fetisch Thread*

Es gibt ja aber auch relativ schnelle Fliegenruten, die haben aber auch ihren Preis. Rückrad und Anhieb durchbringen ist ja eh eher zweifelhaft bei den Ruten, aber wenn mal ein Fisch hängen bleibt, macht der Drill richtig Spaß.
Ich würde damit ja eh nur auf Barsch oder Aland angeln, die bleiben dann mit geflochtener Schnur schon hängen.


----------



## Kochtoppangler (16. Januar 2007)

*AW: Der Miniwobbler Fetisch Thread*

Die Arc hab ich auch zum leichten Spinnfischen , für meine UL Kombo ist mir die aber zu schwer , die passt einfach nicht zur Rute.

Hab mir dafür extra ne 1000er Exage geholt .

Du hast als Rute ne Skeletor wenn ich das richtig sehe oder ?
Dazu müssts natürlich perfekt passen .

@ Birger wobei dann wieder die Frage wäre ob UL fischen mit geflochtener Sinn macht .

Ich fische lieber dünne Mono (denk mal bei der Pezon könnte man sogar auf 12er Mono runtergehen , soviel Druck kann die wohl eh nicht aufbauen) .
Wobei werd mir die tage ja mal die 0,04er Crystal holen und dann mal schauen ob die auch für UL köder taugt ...

Was das Fliegenrute zur UL Rute betrifft ist mir grad eingefallen ich glaube Peter Biedron (oder wie der Kerl heißt) fischt seine selbstgebauten Miniwobler auch mit ner umgebauten Fliegenrute . (Der schreibt immermal Artikel im Blinker über Ul fischen)


----------



## Wasserpatscher (16. Januar 2007)

*AW: Der Miniwobbler Fetisch Thread*



Kochtoppangler schrieb:


> Fliegenruten Blanks als Spinnrute ...
> Hmm denke mal die wären von der Aktion her nicht so optimal.
> Die Rute soll ja irgendwo auch noch ne Rückgrat haben das ausreicht um einen Anhieb durchzubringen und auch mit nem vernünftigen Fisch noch fertig zu werden.



Fliegenruten sind schon zu tausenden mit vernünftigen Fischen zurecht gekommen, und das mit dem Anhieb ist auch schon tausenden Fliegenfischern gelungen, allerdings dürfte ihre Aktion einfach nicht so ganz zu Wobblern passen. Aber vielleicht, wenn man sie verkürzt? Allerdings würde ich dafür keinen WK000-Blank nehmen...
Übrigens habe ich tatsächlich mal - halb aus Not, halb zum Spaß - Miniwobbler an der Fliegenrute (WK5-6) gefischt, ging ganz gut - nur wie gesagt, ich würde sie kürzen.


----------



## Kochtoppangler (16. Januar 2007)

*AW: Der Miniwobbler Fetisch Thread*

Joa das mit der Aktion ist wohl trotzdem das Problem .
Ne Fliegenrute sollte ja eher ne durchgehende Aktion haben , 
Ne Spinnrute dagegen eher ne Spitzenaktion und danach ein kräftiges Rückgrat .

Und zum Thema Anhieb setzen und Fisch drillen ...
Wenn ich mich nicht irre fischt amn mit einer WK000 Wahrscheinlich Fliegen ab gr. 18 und kleiner .
Denk mal da setzt sich der Haken schon fast von alleine , bei nem Miniwobbler braucht man schon ein wenig mehr Kraft .

Das gleiche gilt fürs Drillen , ne Ul Spinnrute soll ja auch in der Lage sein nem 70er hecht Widerstand zu bieten . Denk mal das wird bei dem WK000 Blank nicht der Fall sein .

Mit ner höheren WK dürfte dann wiederrum das Wg von 1-3 gr nichtmehr erreicht werden .


----------



## Birger (16. Januar 2007)

*AW: Der Miniwobbler Fetisch Thread*

Ich würde es probieren. Wo bekommt man einen nicht zu teuren und relativ schnellen Fliegenruten-Blank der Klasse 0 oder weniger?


----------



## Birger (17. Januar 2007)

*AW: Der Miniwobbler Fetisch Thread*

So, hab nochmal nen ganz kurzen Clip zurechtgeschnitten. Fange da ne Forelle im Sommer auf den 1,8cm Dorado Wobbler. An dem Tag ging sonst nichts, die einzigen Bisse kamen auf das kleine Dingelchen.

LINK

(ganz runter scrollen).


----------



## Wasserpatscher (17. Januar 2007)

*AW: Der Miniwobbler Fetisch Thread*



Kochtoppangler schrieb:


> Das gleiche gilt fürs Drillen , ne Ul Spinnrute soll ja auch in der Lage sein nem 70er hecht Widerstand zu bieten . Denk mal das wird bei dem WK000 Blank nicht der Fall sein.


 
Da, wo ich Forellen fische, gibt's keine Hechte, und das ist oft so in Forellenbächen. Nur bei euch im Norden ist das etwas anders, weil's da so flach ist.

Und 'ne WK000 finde ich viel wirklich zu klein: Mein Selbstversuch war klassische WK5-6 in 270cm, und ich hatte nicht im Geringsten das Gefühl, die war überdimensioniert!


----------



## ajaekel (17. Januar 2007)

*AW: Der Miniwobbler Fetisch Thread*

Hi,​ 
wir fischen ebenfalls in einem Bach mit max. tiefer von 1m mit Mini-Wobblern auf Bach- und Regenbogenforellen.​ 
Wir haben schon etliche Minis getestet. Am besten gefallen uns von Cormoran die Baby Minnows. Sind nur 2,5 cm lang, superleicht, haben 2 Mini-Drillinge und eine max. Tauchtiefe von 0,50 cm und sind dabei sehr schlank. Diese Dinger laufen absolut geil und die Bafos bei uns sind total verrückt nach den Dingern! Beste auf diesen Köder waren eine 51er, 1 63er und eine 65er.​ 
Als Kombo benutzen wir die Fenwick Ironfeather in der Länge 1,45 und WG 0-7
Die Rolle ist eine Daiwa Laguna 1500. Bei der Schnur benutzen wir bisher Monofile...werden aber evtl. mal die Ersatzspule mit ner 0,04er Fireline testen. Übrigens meiner Meinung nach eine echte Traumkombi!​ 
Gruß, Achim​


----------



## Nordangler (17. Januar 2007)

*AW: Der Miniwobbler Fetisch Thread*

Bin ebenfalls ein bekennender Miniwobblerangler.
Auch kann ich die Miniwobbler von Boardie Bondex empfehlen.
Den kleinsten Wobbler den ich habe hat eine Länge von 1,2 cm.
Mit Miniwobbler habe ich bis jetzt absolut tolle Resultate erzielt.
Rekordhecht 87 cm auf 2 cm Wobbler mit 0,18 monofiler Schnur.
Bachforellen reichlich und satt bis 45 cm. Barsche bis 40 cm.

Sven


----------



## Kochtoppangler (17. Januar 2007)

*AW: Der Miniwobbler Fetisch Thread*



Wasserpatscher schrieb:


> Da, wo ich Forellen fische, gibt's keine Hechte, und das ist oft so in Forellenbächen. Nur bei euch im Norden ist das etwas anders, weil's da so flach ist.



Ich fische mit den teilen auch auf Barsch , Döbel , Aland , Rapfen usw ... Da muss man immer damit rechnen das auch mal was kräftigeres zupackt ...

Wenn du nur am Forellenbach ohne Hechtbestand fischst musst du natürlich auch nicht mit wirklich großen Fischen rechnen ...


----------



## Lorenz (17. Januar 2007)

*AW: Der Miniwobbler Fetisch Thread*

#h

Wie handhabt ihr es speziell bei den Minis mit der Köderfarbe?

Orientiert ihr euch an den vorkommenden Futterfischen und nehmt möglichst natur getreue Nachbildungen,Fantasiemuster,Schocker oder ist es bei den minis nicht ganz so wichtig?

Habt ihr "Allround" Farben mit denen ihr fast immer fangt?
Ich könnte mir vorstellen ,dass Farben wie silber/weiß überall relativ gut gehen,denn kleine silbrige Futterfische gibt es doch nahezu überall!


----------



## Kochtoppangler (17. Januar 2007)

*AW: Der Miniwobbler Fetisch Thread*

Also ich hab bis jetzt die Erfahrung gemacht das die Köderfarbe eher eine nebensächliche Rolle spielt .
Mein fängigster Mini war bis jetzt der Pink Orange mit schwarzen Streifen . Hab aber auch auf einen in natürlichen Barschfarben gefangen .

Das gleiche gilt auch bei Wobblern ab 5cm da hab ich letztes Jahr mit ziehmlich natürlich aussehenden Fischen von Rapala meist mehr oder wneiger genausogut gefangen wie mit nem pink+lila+Glittergold farbenen Nils Master . 

Ich wähle eher nach Sonnenschein,klares Wasser ---> Dunkle Köder
bewölkter Himmel , trübes Wasser ---> helle Köder


----------



## ajaekel (17. Januar 2007)

*AW: Der Miniwobbler Fetisch Thread*

Hallo,

ich habe die Erfahrung gemacht, dass es an manchen Tagen schon etwas komisch zugeht. Habe es schon erlebt, dass ich auf einer Strecke mit der einen Farbe nichts gefangen habe, dann die gleiche Strecke nochmal mit einer anderen Farbe und 4 schöne Forellen #d 

Gruß, Achim


----------



## Kochtoppangler (17. Januar 2007)

*AW: Der Miniwobbler Fetisch Thread*

Gleicher Wobbler mit anderer Farbe , oder auch ein anderer Wobbler ?


----------



## Wasserpatscher (17. Januar 2007)

*AW: Der Miniwobbler Fetisch Thread*



Kochtoppangler schrieb:


> Ich fische mit den teilen auch auf Barsch, Döbel, Aland, Rapfen usw ... Da muss man immer damit rechnen das auch mal was kräftigeres zupackt ...


 
Ich auch. Bis 2kg packt 'ne 5er Rute ganz locker. Größer werden Döbel in der Regel nicht. Selbst Rapfen über 2kg würden mich in einer Forellenstrecke verwundern.


----------



## ajaekel (18. Januar 2007)

*AW: Der Miniwobbler Fetisch Thread*

Hi,

gleicher Wobbler, andere Farbe...habe die Cormoran Baby Minnows in der gleichen Größe in 3 Farben. Erst Weißfisch-Dekor getestet - nix...danach dann dieses Dekor weiß-roter Kopf und schon klappte es  An der Montage rein gar nichts verändert udn auch die Führung war wie immer...

Gruß, Achim


----------



## Schwarzangler69 (18. Januar 2007)

*AW: Der Miniwobbler Fetisch Thread*

Hier sind mal meine beiden absoluten Spitzenreiter.

Obere: Dam Effzett Nature Bomber Barsch 30mm Flachläufer
untere: Dam Effzett Aggressive  Weiß  30mm  Floating
Sind zwar alte modelle fangen aber immer noch sehr gut|supergri


----------



## Steinadler (18. Januar 2007)

*AW: Der Miniwobbler Fetisch Thread*

ich bin eher ein anhänger von nätürlichen dekors und verwende schockfarben sehr selten. auch die fänge der letzten saison haben für die natürlichen farben gesprochen. nur bei starker trübung greife ich zu schockern.


----------



## Kochtoppangler (18. Januar 2007)

*AW: Der Miniwobbler Fetisch Thread*



Steinadler schrieb:


> nur bei starker trübung greife ich zu schockern.



Bei starker trübung wähle ich entweder Köder die ordentlich Alarm machen Z.B. 4cm Ugly Duckling oder Köder die reflektieren .
Z.B. der Rapala auf dem Bild in post 33  .

Meine Theorie ist das ein aufblitzender Köder im trüben Wasser weiter zu sehen ist als ein normaler , egal ob schock oder naturfarben .
Funktioniert natürlich nur wenn von oben auch genug Licht kommt , sonst blitzt ja nichts .

Ansonsten ist starke Wassertrübung + trübes Wetter eine der Situationen wo ich lieber mit nem 2er Spinner fische .
Der macht genug Alarm das die Fische den trotzdem bemerken .


----------



## wobbler (19. Januar 2007)

*AW: Der Miniwobbler Fetisch Thread*

:vik: *.........hoi ihr miniwobblerfischer * :vik: 

interessanter thread mit tollen tipps und vielen "minis" 
.......ich fange auch schon mal karpfen damit.....


----------



## Wasserpatscher (20. Januar 2007)

*AW: Der Miniwobbler Fetisch Thread*

Ich habe heute mal den Salmo Hornet 3,5 cm in der "Normalversion", also nicht den Tiefläufer (den kenne ich schon zur Genüge) probiert und muss sagen, der ist auch gut. Allerdings hatte ich neben einer gelandeten Refo auch jede Menge Aussteiger, sicherlich mindestens fünf. Der Lauf war allerdings sehr gut. Ich bin gespannt, wie das mit der Aussteigerquote am Bach aussieht (war an einem Weiher).

Ebenso eine Refo ging auf's Konto eines Dorado Alaska 4cm. Eine weitere auf den Mepps Kupfer Größe 3, der irgendwie immer funktioniert.


----------



## Wasserpatscher (21. Januar 2007)

*AW: Der Miniwobbler Fetisch Thread*

Noch mal was von Exori: links X-Line Baby Pro 2,5 oder 4,5cm, mitte: X-Line Little Joe 2,8cm, rechts X-Line Tiny Tim 2,7cm


----------



## Wasserpatscher (21. Januar 2007)

*AW: Der Miniwobbler Fetisch Thread*

...und ein etwas schlankerer und scheinbar auch tiefer laufender: X-Line Mini Mike 4cm


----------



## Wasserpatscher (21. Januar 2007)

*AW: Der Miniwobbler Fetisch Thread*

Und hier ist mal ein kleines Vergleichsphoto. Ganz oben 2 Rapala Countdowns, 6 und 5cm, links drei Dorado Alaska, der weiße ist ein 2,5cm Alaska, rechts fast oben ein Salmo Hornet 3,5cm (nicht der Tiefläufer), darunter zwei Balzer Specialist Gold "Forellengreifer" in 3,5 und 4cm.
Als Größen- und Farbvergleich ein 3er Mepps Aglia in Kupfer.


----------



## Wasserpatscher (21. Januar 2007)

*AW: Der Miniwobbler Fetisch Thread*

Und wieder 2 Wobbler weiter auf dem Weg zur Marktübersicht der Mini-Wobbler...

Cormoran Cora-Z Shorty 4cm, links, und Tavata Mini, 4,5 cm


----------



## Wasserpatscher (21. Januar 2007)

*AW: Der Miniwobbler Fetisch Thread*

...noch drei: Ron Thompson VIMS 4,5 cm, links, der Cotton Cordell CC-Shad 4cm, mitte, und der schon öfter erwähnte Ugly Duckling 2,5-4cm, rechts.


----------



## Wasserpatscher (21. Januar 2007)

*AW: Der Miniwobbler Fetisch Thread*

..und noch zwei. Ich glaube, das war's mit der Marktübersicht. Wer noch welche kennt? Bitte!

Ultralight Kaulquappe, links, und Jackson Koy Crank, rechts.


----------



## wobbler (21. Januar 2007)

*AW: Der Miniwobbler Fetisch Thread*

mein lieber mann....... da seh ich erst einmal - was es alles so gibt......

*.............herrlich..........*


----------



## Karpfenkilla@tobi (21. Januar 2007)

*AW: Der Miniwobbler Fetisch Thread*



wobbler schrieb:


> *.............herrlich..........*


 
Wo du recht hast, hast du Recht. 
Sind echt ein paar schöne Dinger bei. #6 
Davon muss ich mir mal welche genauer anschauen.


----------



## Wasserpatscher (21. Januar 2007)

*AW: Der Miniwobbler Fetisch Thread*

...one more thing:

Ich habe lange mit mir gerungen, ob ich ihn erwähne: Es gibt noch einen, und vielleicht hatten ja andere mehr Glück als ich damit - meiner lief besch..., und dann war plötzlich auch noch die Tauchschaufel draussen, .....

... hier isser: Behr Minnow-Mini 4cm.

Ach ja, der Behr und der Ron Thompson sind glaube ich die günstigsten (unter 4 Euro).


----------



## Florelli (22. Januar 2007)

*AW: Der Miniwobbler Fetisch Thread*

Sag mal Wasserpatscher, wo hast du die Ron Thompson her?
Ich such shcon länger nach einem Händler mit Ron T. Wobblern aber kann im Netz nix finden.


----------



## Wasserpatscher (22. Januar 2007)

*AW: Der Miniwobbler Fetisch Thread*



Florelli schrieb:


> Sag mal Wasserpatscher, wo hast du die Ron Thompson her?
> Ich such schon länger nach einem Händler mit Ron T. Wobblern aber kann im Netz nix finden.


 
http://www.angelcenter-lurup.de/pi-372129279.htm?categoryId=29

oder 

https://www.gerlinger.de/gruppe.php?wg=Kunstköder&wg2=Wobbler&wg3=&hersteller=Svendsensports


----------



## sunny (22. Januar 2007)

*AW: Der Miniwobbler Fetisch Thread*

Kann man die Minis auch mit einem vorgeschalteten Sbirulino fischen, um auf Weite zu kommen? Hat das schon mal jemand ausprobiert?


----------



## Wasserpatscher (22. Januar 2007)

*AW: Der Miniwobbler Fetisch Thread*



sunny schrieb:


> Kann man die Minis auch mit einem vorgeschalteten Sbirulino fischen, um auf Weite zu kommen? Hat das schon mal jemand ausprobiert?


 
Im Prinzip ja, ist aber nicht sehr gefühlsecht. Mit manchen Minis (so ab 4-5g) kommst Du auch so schon relativ weit, und mehr als ein größeres Klemmblei (bis 1g, auch um mehr Tiefe zu bekommen) mache ich persönlich nie davor, und auch das nur äußerst selten. Jedenfalls würde ich ein möglichst leichtes Sbiru wählen.


----------



## Steinadler (22. Januar 2007)

*AW: Der Miniwobbler Fetisch Thread*

wie befestigt ihr eigentliche eure wobbler mit ner schnurschlaufe oder an nem kleinen wirbel


----------



## Kochtoppangler (22. Januar 2007)

*AW: Der Miniwobbler Fetisch Thread*

ich benutz meistens kleine knotenlosverbinder und wenn ich den Köder häufiger wechseln muss auch noch nen kleinen karabiner .

das alles natürlich so klein wie möglich .


----------



## ajaekel (22. Januar 2007)

*AW: Der Miniwobbler Fetisch Thread*

Hi,

ich machs immer mit nem Rappala-Knoten...meiner Meinung nach beeinträchtigt das die normalen Laufeigenschaften eines Wobbler (gerade wichtig bei den kleinen, empfindlichen) am wenigsten...

Mal was anderes...was haltet ihr für solche kleinen Wobbler eigentlich von der Shimano Technium in 1,80m Länge als passende Rute?

Gruß, Achim


----------



## Nordangler (22. Januar 2007)

*AW: Der Miniwobbler Fetisch Thread*

Meistens mit einem kleinen Wirbel.

Sven


----------



## mappi (22. Januar 2007)

*AW: Der Miniwobbler Fetisch Thread*

wodran könte ich als anfänger welcher wobler mabesten für  welchen fisch ist und welcher überhabt fängig is ?;+;+


----------



## Mike85 (22. Januar 2007)

*AW: Der Miniwobbler Fetisch Thread*

Also ich habe vor kurzem durch Glück einen Heddon Top Water Bass T Wobbler bekommen... Länge ca. 5cm mit kleinem Propeller hinten dran....Farbe oben dunkelblau mit 2 Augen...dann nach unten hin schwarz, dann ein roter Streifen und unten dann gelb mit rotem Bauch...

sieht Klasse aus und wir diesen Sommer 100% ig am Wasser eingesetzt!#6 

Mal sehen was er fängt...muss natürlich auch die Gelegenheit dafür da sein...|rolleyes


Als Rute fische ich die Berkley Skeletor...eignet sich sehr gut für kleine Wobblerchen...


----------



## Wasserpatscher (22. Januar 2007)

*AW: Der Miniwobbler Fetisch Thread*



mappi schrieb:


> wo dran könnte ich als anfänger (erkennen), welcher wobbler am besten für welchen fisch ist



Ausprobieren... Mit Mini-Wobblern, wenn sie gut laufen, kannst Du praktisch alles fangen - eine große Wundertüte! Forellen, Barsche, Döbel, Hechte, Rapfen, Zander, ... hab' ich was vergessen? Es kommt fast schon mehr auf Dein Gewässer an als auf den Wobbler...


----------



## mappi (22. Januar 2007)

*AW: Der Miniwobbler Fetisch Thread*

auf welche farbe steht en die forelle oder der hecht?


----------



## Wasserpatscher (22. Januar 2007)

*AW: Der Miniwobbler Fetisch Thread*

Noch zwei als Nachtrag: Der vielgerühmte Mosa Ultralight 2,8cm, links, und der Rapa (nicht Rapala) 4cm.


----------



## Wasserpatscher (22. Januar 2007)

*AW: Der Miniwobbler Fetisch Thread*



mappi schrieb:


> auf welche farbe steht en die forelle oder der hecht?



Kommt sehr auf das Wasser an. Bei klarem Wasser auf Forellen lieber dunkle Farben, bei trübem eher hellere. Bei sehr klarem Wasser hast Du tagsüber nicht viel Chancen, dann eher in der Dämmerung.


----------



## mappi (22. Januar 2007)

*AW: Der Miniwobbler Fetisch Thread*

danke für die tips und bei forellen im sommer ruhig schneller und ruckartig füren und im winter andersrum richtig ?


----------



## Wasserpatscher (22. Januar 2007)

*AW: Der Miniwobbler Fetisch Thread*



mappi schrieb:


> danke für die tips und bei forellen im sommer ruhig schneller und ruckartig füren und im winter andersrum richtig ?



Da würde ich keine Regel draus machen. Zu langsam würde ich im Winter auch nicht führen, aber ich würde den Wobbler öfter und länger mal (wenn ich ihn mit der Strömung einhole) stehen lassen. Aber ich habe hier keine Refo-Strecke, also lasse ich im Winter meistens die Bäche in Ruhe und gehe woanders hin.


----------



## Wasserpatscher (22. Januar 2007)

*AW: Der Miniwobbler Fetisch Thread*

So jetzt kommen noch 7 Wobbler, die ich nur bei einem Großhändler, aber nirgendwo sonst gesehen habe, und Preise standen keine dabei. Weiss jemand, ob's die irgendwo gibt und was sie kosten? Oder sogar, ob sie was taugen?

1. Ladung:

Mikado Raptor Aggressor ab 4cm, links, Mikado Raptor Banana ab 4cm, Mitte, Mikado Raptor Bumble-Bee 2-4cm, rechts.


----------



## Wasserpatscher (22. Januar 2007)

*AW: Der Miniwobbler Fetisch Thread*

2. Rate: 

Mikado Raptor May-Bug 4cm, links, und Mikado Raptor Searcher 2-4cm, rechts.


----------



## Kochtoppangler (22. Januar 2007)

*AW: Der Miniwobbler Fetisch Thread*



mappi schrieb:


> danke für die tips und bei forellen im sommer ruhig schneller und ruckartig füren und im winter andersrum richtig ?



Hmm also im Winter darf man in den meisten Gewässern eh nicht auf Forellen fischen wegen Schonzeit .
Es sei denn du meinst Puff Forellen und die stehen eigentlich immer eher auf langsame Köder .

Ansonsten musst halt ausprobieren welche Köderführung am besten ist . Ich hab die Erfahrung gemacht das es kaum etwas fängigeres gibt als den Wobbler vor dem vermuteten Standplatz der Forelle "tanzen" zu lassen .
Also einfach mal auf der Stelle stehenlassen und ihn mit ein paar leichten rucken leben einhauchen , dann langsam nen halben Meter nach vorne ziehen und wieder zurücktreiben lassen .


----------



## Wasserpatscher (22. Januar 2007)

*AW: Der Miniwobbler Fetisch Thread*

3. und letzte Abteilung:

Mikado T-Rex Fat Joe 4cm, links, und Mikado T-Rex Slim Josh, ab 4cm, rechts.


----------



## Wasserpatscher (22. Januar 2007)

*AW: Der Miniwobbler Fetisch Thread*



Kochtoppangler schrieb:


> Es sei denn du meinst Puff Forellen und die stehen eigentlich immer eher auf langsame Köder.



Nun, mit meinen Kindern gehe ich, des Erfolges wegen, auch mal in den Puff, verpfeift mich jetzt aber nicht beim Jugendamt, jedenfalls stehen die Forellen da durchaus auf eher flott geführte Spinner und Wobbler!


----------



## Steinadler (23. Januar 2007)

*AW: Der Miniwobbler Fetisch Thread*

also ich hab auch nicht die erfahrung gemacht , dass die puff forellen hauptsächlich auf langsam geführte beissen


----------



## Wasserpatscher (26. Januar 2007)

*AW: Der Miniwobbler Fetisch Thread*

Leute, statt dauernd über Jerkbaits und so'n Quark zu schwadronieren, solltet Ihr Euch lieber mal den Mini-Wobblern zuwenden. Seit drei Tagen kein Posting zu so 'nem geilen Thema???


...liegt ja vielleicht an der Forellenschonzeit - als ob die die einzigen wären, die auf Minis fliegen!


----------



## Kochtoppangler (26. Januar 2007)

*AW: Der Miniwobbler Fetisch Thread*

Wenns nur die Forellenschonzeit wäre ...

Bei dem Wetter hier hats angeln eh kaum Sinn , erst recht nicht mit Minis , die fliegen bei dem Wind eh überall hin , nur nicht da wo sie landen sollen ...


----------



## Steinadler (27. Januar 2007)

*AW: Der Miniwobbler Fetisch Thread*

in meinem hausgewässer kann ich auch nicht mit den minis angeln obwohl ein super barschbestand da ist. ist einfach zu viel gefahr ne forelle zu haken die sind nämlich genauso vertreten. das nächste gewässer wo keine forellen sind liegt 40min mit dem auto weit weg. tja und ich hab kein auto.


----------



## wobbler (27. Januar 2007)

*AW: Der Miniwobbler Fetisch Thread*



Wasserpatscher schrieb:


> Leute, statt dauernd über Jerkbaits und so'n Quark zu schwadronieren,


es hat doch alles seine berechtigung.


> ...liegt ja vielleicht an der Forellenschonzeit - als ob die die einzigen wären, die auf Minis fliegen!


nein......... die räuber stehen auf 25 m. tiefe...........:m


----------



## henningcl (27. Januar 2007)

*AW: Der Miniwobbler Fetisch Thread*

hi

hier wurde ein paar mal geschrieben ,das ihr mit dem mini wobblern  (gezielt???) auf  hecht geht.

tauscht ihr die drillinge aus ??

die sind doch sehr klein und dünndrätig aber grössere drillinge beinflussen den lauf warscheinlich erheblich????

|kopfkrat|kopfkrat|kopfkrat


----------



## Steinadler (27. Januar 2007)

*AW: Der Miniwobbler Fetisch Thread*

also wenn ich das machen würde würde ich mir ein modell mit entsprechenden drillingen aussuchen die gibts ja auch


----------



## wobbler (27. Januar 2007)

*AW: Der Miniwobbler Fetisch Thread*

vom boot aus sind auch kleine haken kein problem. sie müssen von guter qualität sein - die rute ist bei mir  parabolisch und seeeeehhhhhr gefühlvoll drillen. - dann biegt auch kein haken auf.:m


----------



## Steinadler (27. Januar 2007)

*AW: Der Miniwobbler Fetisch Thread*

was ist euer bevorzugtes dekor also euer top köder. 
bei mir ist es das dekor einer regenbogenforelle


----------



## Kochtoppangler (27. Januar 2007)

*AW: Der Miniwobbler Fetisch Thread*

@ henningcl
Also mit der dünnen Rute die man braucht um Die minis vernünftig zu werfen und der dünnen Schnur ists schon schwer nen Haken aufzubiegen .
Obwohl , bei ner Puff Forelle hätt ichs mal fast geschafft , war aber auch ein ziehmlich heftiger Drill .
Gezieltes Hechtangeln würd ich das mit den Teilen aber auch nicht nennen ...

@ Steinadler : Ich entscheide mich je nach Wassertrübung für helle / dunkle Köder , aber das wars auch . Die Farbe ist meiner Meinung nach völlig wurscht , und ob auf den Wobbler nun ein Regenbogenforellen oder ein Weißfisch Dekor hat dürfte ne hungrige Forelle auch nicht die Bohne interessieren .


----------



## Wasserpatscher (28. Januar 2007)

*AW: Der Miniwobbler Fetisch Thread*

Zum erweiterten Kreis der Miniwobbler (5cm - das ist so die allerhöchste Höchstgrenze) zählen noch diese beiden: Rapala Shad Rap 5cm, oben, und Rapala Rattlin', auch 5cm.


----------



## Kochtoppangler (28. Januar 2007)

*AW: Der Miniwobbler Fetisch Thread*

Den Rattlin gibts auch in 3 cm . Läuft aber sch...e


----------



## b&z_hunter (28. Januar 2007)

*AW: Der Miniwobbler Fetisch Thread*

Hallo ich fische schon seid 2-3 Jahren mit den sogenannten Miniwobblern. Am Anfang belächelt und jetzt bestaunt.:q 
Wiegesagt ich mache das jetzt schon einige Zeit und muß sagen das ich mit diesen lütten Teilen sehr gute Erfolge erziele.Angeln gehe ich meißtens bei uns im Oder-Sree-Kanal und das vom Boot aus . Es ist schon erstaunlich was sich so alles mit diesen kleinen Kunstfischchen auf die Schuppen legen läßt.
Übrigens der große Barsch war 39 cm.


----------



## astcuit (1. Februar 2007)

*AW: Der Miniwobbler Fetisch Thread*

Hallo,

auch mich faszinieren Miniwobbler schon seit geraumer Zeit.Ich fische sie an Bächen und Seen auf Forelle und Barsch.Jedoch habe ich aber auch schon Brassen,Döbel und sogar eine Schleie auf diese kleinen Verführer gefangen.

Gerade in der Laichzeit (viel Jungfisch im Gewässer) und in der Zeit der Kaulquappen sind Minniwobbler meiner Meinung nach unschlagbar was den Erfolg auf Kleine bis mittlere Räuber betrifft.

Als Anhang habe ich mal ein paar von meinen Minnis als Bild angehangen.Darunter befinden sich Illex,Rapala,Goldy,Balzer,Dorado und meine kleinen Highlights!
Handgebaute Minni - Wobbler von Peter Biedron.

MfG
Tim


----------



## Florelli (1. Februar 2007)

*AW: Der Miniwobbler Fetisch Thread*

@astcuit hast du schonmal was auf den kleinen Koi-Wobbler gefangen?
Von welcher marke ist der? Das Modell gibt es ja von diversen Herstellern wie Lucky Craft, jackson, R2S etc.


----------



## holle (1. Februar 2007)

*AW: Der Miniwobbler Fetisch Thread*

bei ebay gibts den auch gerade


----------



## astcuit (1. Februar 2007)

*AW: Der Miniwobbler Fetisch Thread*



Florelli schrieb:


> @astcuit hast du schonmal was auf den kleinen Koi-Wobbler gefangen?
> Von welcher marke ist der? Das Modell gibt es ja von diversen Herstellern wie Lucky Craft, jackson, R2S etc.




Hi Forelli,

der Koi-Wobbler ist von Jackson.Ich habe bis jetzt nur ein paar Barsche damit fangen können.Der Lauf ist relativ interessant da sich der Körper versetzt zum Schwanz bewegt.

Ist einfach ein Exot,und an solchen Exoten habe ich Spaß!

MfG
Tim


----------



## interloper (1. Februar 2007)

*AW: Der Miniwobbler Fetisch Thread*

Ich habe mir jetzt einen Rapala glass shad rap in 4cm gekauft. Schweine teuer aber der Lauf!!! WAHNSINN!!! Jeden € wert!

Leider erst ab 4cm.

Wasserpatscher sachmal welchen mini gibt es denn so in 3cm mit Rasseln, schwimmend und tieflaufend?


Gruß Marcel


----------



## Aitor (2. Februar 2007)

*AW: Der Miniwobbler Fetisch Thread*

ich fische gerne mit wobblern der marke Hubal, Bonito, Rapy, Krakusec, Mosâ, Dorado und Gloog. die meisten sind aber leider nicht immer leicht zu bekommen.


----------



## Wasserpatscher (2. Februar 2007)

*AW: Der Miniwobbler Fetisch Thread*



Aitor schrieb:


> Hubal, Bonito, Rapy, Krakusec,...


Hast Du Bilder von denen? 

Die anderen:


Aitor schrieb:


> Mosâ, Dorado und Gloog.



gibt's hier ja immerhin schon als Bild. Die Gloog sind gut, sagst Du?

@Interloper: Miniwobbler mit Rassel dürften eher selten sein, im Augenblick fällt mir nur der Rattlin Rapala ein. Finde ich aber auch nicht so wichtig!


----------



## Aitor (3. Februar 2007)

*AW: Der Miniwobbler Fetisch Thread*

Also mit den Gloog hab ich bereits einiges gefangen, aber meistens nur mit einem Modell: Hektor. Für mich ist das der fängiste aus der Reihe. Vor allem die verarbeitung ist gut von den Gloogs, wenn man den preis von umgerechnet 3€ betrachtet. Leider musste ich gerade feststellen, dass meine Rapy Wobbler (es waren ohnehin nicht sonderlich viele) irgendwie nicht auffindbar sind. Ich bitte dies mal zu entschuldigen und hab stattdessen noch ein paar RAPA Wobbler auf die bilder dazu gepackt.














Eine kleine auswahl. Wenn ich an das geld denke, das da vor mir liegt...brrrr
Die Mosâs sind übrigens einfach nur genial. ich fische von zeit zu zeit an einem kleinen waldweiher mit einem ganz ordentlichen zanderbestand. wo köderfisch und alles andere versagt, fängt der mosâ seine fische. einfach nur genial das teil. kennt ihr eine bezugsquelle aus den shop vom uli beyer? angleroase hatte die dinger mal im programm, hat sie aber dann rausgenommen.


----------



## Wasserpatscher (3. Februar 2007)

*AW: Der Miniwobbler Fetisch Thread*

Schöne Dinger sind das! Wo gibt's denn die Krakusec-Wobbler? Die sind auch aus Polen, wie die Salmos und Dorados, oder? Die gleiche Art der Bemalung...


----------



## Aitor (3. Februar 2007)

*AW: Der Miniwobbler Fetisch Thread*

ja, die sind auch aus Polen. Entweder man kauft sie direkt beim hersteller oder man schaut mal bei ebay nach. http://stores.ebay.de/Jagd-Schutzen..._W0QQcolZ4QQdirZ1QQfsubZ2158560QQftidZ2QQtZkm
Infos zu Rapa Wobblern gibts http://arturo.ar.funpic.de/index.php?id=00076


----------



## Lorenz (3. Februar 2007)

*AW: Der Miniwobbler Fetisch Thread*

Die sehen super aus!

Auch der Preis scheint mir sehr angenehm! 
Sind da auch gute Haken und Sprengringe dran? 
Wie sieht es mit dem Laufverhalten aus?
Laufen die auch noch in stärkerer Strömung?


----------



## Aitor (3. Februar 2007)

*AW: Der Miniwobbler Fetisch Thread*

welche genau meinst du? also bei den Rapa wobblern sind die haken nicht so der hammer. sind zwar scharf, biegen aber je nach modell auf. Die Krakusecs sind da besser


----------



## Wasserpatscher (3. Februar 2007)

*AW: Der Miniwobbler Fetisch Thread*



Aitor schrieb:


> Entweder man kauft sie direkt beim Hersteller oder ...



...wodennwiedenn? (Die Krakuseks) Übrigens erinnern die mich an die Balzer Colonel Gold Specialist "Forellengreifer" - doofer Name...


----------



## Lorenz (3. Februar 2007)

*AW: Der Miniwobbler Fetisch Thread*

@Aitor
Ich meinte vorallem die Krakusecs und Rapa!
Gerade eben habe ich in deinem Link auch die Rapa's entdeckt! Der Preis ist wirklich "Schülerfreundlich" :m


----------



## Aitor (4. Februar 2007)

*AW: Der Miniwobbler Fetisch Thread*

Ja, günstig sind sie, allerdings nicht so günstig wie im ausland, aber das ist wohl überall so. hier ist die homepage von Krakusek http://www.krakuski.com/ . Die Rapa Wobbler kann man getrost über ebay bestellen. Hab mir dort vom Verkäufer Rapa-online_de (oder so ähnlich) mal einige der Wobbler kommen lassen. @wasserpatscher die meisten wobbler sehen sich irgendwie ähnlich weil sich jeder von jedem "inspirieren" läßt. klingt hart, ist aber so.


----------



## Kochtoppangler (5. Februar 2007)

*AW: Der Miniwobbler Fetisch Thread*

Hier mal eine Auswahl meiner Minis < 5cm :






Die 8 Stück unten sind übrigens von Bondex


----------



## Wasserpatscher (24. Februar 2007)

*AW: Der Miniwobbler Fetisch Thread*

Habe heute ein paar neue in meine Truppe aufgenommen.


----------



## Aitor (24. Februar 2007)

*AW: Der Miniwobbler Fetisch Thread*

sehen auch nicht schlecht aus.


----------



## saiblingfreak 123 (24. Februar 2007)

*AW: Der Miniwobbler Fetisch Thread*

Hi
Den Balzer Monsterbarsch 4cm hab ich auch allerdings den Deeprunner! Auf Barsche ist der manchmal ein echter Geheimköder! Hab den mal en nem See gefischt andem ich mit Spinnern und andren Wobblern immer nur 3Barsche aber mim Monsterbarsch konnte ich 25gute Barsche an einem Nachmittag landen! Sonst fische ich noch gerne mit den Ugly Duckling in 3-4cm auf Forelle aber die haben ja grad Schonzeit:g 
Gruß Michael#h


----------



## Kochtoppangler (24. Februar 2007)

*AW: Der Miniwobbler Fetisch Thread*



saiblingfreak 123 schrieb:


> aber die haben ja grad Schonzeit





Also für mich haben sie noch genau 114 Stunden und 55 minuten Schonzeit , dann gehts wieder los #: .

Hoff nur das das Wetter mitspielt


----------



## Wasserpatscher (24. Februar 2007)

*AW: Der Miniwobbler Fetisch Thread*



saiblingfreak 123 schrieb:


> Hi
> Den Balzer Monsterbarsch 4cm hab ich auch, allerdings den Deeprunner!




???? 
Was ist denn das, was ich habe? Wenn der nicht tief läuft?? Kannst Du mal ein Foto reinstellen von Deinem? Du machst mich neugierig!

(Monsterbarsch für 'n 4cm-Köder hat irgendwie was, oder?)


----------



## saiblingfreak 123 (24. Februar 2007)

*AW: Der Miniwobbler Fetisch Thread*

Hi
Sorry ich hab falsch geguckt|uhoh: ! Ich dachte du hast den normalen Monsterbarsch!! Also wie gesagt der ist echt klasse nur bei mir ist schon ein bisschen lack ab und ziemlich zerkratzt! Mit ihm habe ich meinen ersten Hecht gefangen|supergri 
Wenn der kleine schon Hechte fängt will ich nicht wissen was der 26cm lange fängt|rolleyes 
Gruß Michael#h


----------



## Chather (24. Februar 2007)

*AW: Der Miniwobbler Fetisch Thread*

Mich würd ma Intresieren  wie ihr auf eure Rollen 0,04 Crystal
drauf bekommt habt ihr da dann 500m leine drauf oder Spult ihr euch noch andere schnur runter |kopfkrat ?|kopfkrat ?|kopfkrat


----------



## Kochtoppangler (24. Februar 2007)

*AW: Der Miniwobbler Fetisch Thread*



Chather schrieb:


> Mich würd ma Intresieren  wie ihr auf eure Rollen 0,04 Crystal
> drauf bekommt habt ihr da dann 500m leine drauf oder Spult ihr euch noch andere schnur runter |kopfkrat ?|kopfkrat ?|kopfkrat



Natürlich andere Schnur unter .
Ansonsten würd das ja nen recht teurer und zudem sinnloser Spaß sein .

Das Aufspulen ist am einfachsten wenn man ne Ersatzspule zur verfügung hat . einfach auf der einen Rolle erst die Crystal und dann bis knapp unter den Rand Mono Aufspulen , Spulen tauschen , umspulen und schon hast ne Spule Randvoll mit Crystal |supergri


----------



## Johnnie Walker (4. März 2007)

*AW: Der Miniwobbler Fetisch Thread*

das sind meine beiden lieblinge, beide von GOLDY


----------



## Aitor (9. März 2007)

*AW: Der Miniwobbler Fetisch Thread*

Ich darf jetzt in den nächsten wochen ein paar neue Wobbler der Marke Turbid testen. sind auch recht klein so zwischen 3,5 und 5cm und sehen vielversprechend aus.


----------



## mightyeagle69 (19. März 2007)

*AW: Der Miniwobbler Fetisch Thread*

Bin auch mal wieder bei uns an der Nidda unterwegs gewesen......aber außer ein paar fetten Döbeln iss net viel gegangen #c#c#c.Gefangen auf Wobbler der marke Eigenbau.


----------



## taxel (19. März 2007)

*AW: Der Miniwobbler Fetisch Thread*

Hallo,

mal eine ganz andere Frage: Wie transportiert ihr ihr Eure Miniwobbler? Die üblichen Kästen a la Rozemeijer sind da nur suboptimal. Die Fächer sind zu breit und zu hoch. Insgesamt nehmen die Kästen zu viel Platz weg und es passen zu wenig der kleinen Schätzchen hinein. Zumindest wenn man nicht mehr als zwei Stück in ein Fach legt.

Für die ganz kleinen bis 5 cm habe ich schöne Plano-Kästen. Für die größeren bis 10 cm habe ich nix gescheites gefunden.

Gruß

Axel


----------



## maesox (19. März 2007)

*AW: Der Miniwobbler Fetisch Thread*

Hat von Euch schonmal jemand die Forellen-Wobbler von Hybrida gefischt??? Die sollen auf Forelle u Co richtig ziehen!!!

Schaut mal unter www.hybrida-wobbler.de !! 

Hab am Samsag eine knappe 30ere Bafo endlich mal wieder auf den guten alten Rapala Contdown ,sinkend, 3cm Regenbogenf. gefangen

TL Matze


----------



## Felix 1969 (19. März 2007)

*AW: Der Miniwobbler Fetisch Thread*



Wasserpatscher schrieb:


> Habe heute ein paar neue in meine Truppe aufgenommen.


 
Den Balzer "Monsterbarsch" kann ich nur empfehlen.Top#6 

Felix


----------



## Kochtoppangler (19. März 2007)

*AW: Der Miniwobbler Fetisch Thread*

@ taxel : guck mal hier : 
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=76435&highlight=cases 
 :l


----------



## Nordlichtangler (19. März 2007)

*AW: Der Miniwobbler Fetisch Thread*



Wasserpatscher schrieb:


> (Monsterbarsch für 'n 4cm-Köder hat irgendwie was, oder?)


Dachte ich auch gleich :q :q
Bei dem großen stimmts ja schon.



saiblingfreak 123 schrieb:


> Wenn der kleine schon Hechte fängt will ich nicht wissen was der 26cm lange fängt


Wieso denn das nicht? Klar will ich das wissen, die größten die im Wasser drin sind! :g
Allerdings wird das in so einem Fall natürlich nichts mit dem UL-Gerät, aber das sagte ich ja schon von wegen Reserven und so. 

Ich hab jetzt auch so einige Minidingelchen inzwischen angesammelt, mal sehen ob man die überhaupt auf ein Foto bekommt ...


----------



## Aitor (19. März 2007)

*AW: Der Miniwobbler Fetisch Thread*

Also für meine Minnis verwende ich zum transport und zur aufbewahrung die plano 3701er boxen. die sind schön flach und es passt ordentlich was rein.


----------



## PietPol (19. März 2007)

*AW: Der Miniwobbler Fetisch Thread*

Hi @all

angesteckt von eurem Enthusiasmus habe ich mir heute auch den Grundsock meiner zukünftigen MW-Sammlung zugelegt :q 

Den Monsterbarsch in 3cm (Trout)

Was für ein Vorfach fischt ihr mit den kleinen ?? wenn ich da 'nen Wirbel vorschalte, versau ich mir damit nicht den ganzen Lauf ??


----------



## cansahin (19. März 2007)

*AW: Der Miniwobbler Fetisch Thread*

Hallo denn Monsterbarsch 3cm habe ich mir heute auch zugelegt. Habt ihr damit schon was gefangen? #
Und noch ne Frage mit solchen kleinen wobblern kommt man ja nicht weit raus, was macht ihr da? (spirolino)


----------



## Rapfen.Ranger (20. März 2007)

*AW: Der Miniwobbler Fetisch Thread*

Hi,

hier ein paar japanische Winzlinge die aber ausgesprochene Forellenverführer sind.

Am besten die Kleinen mit dem Rapalaknoten befestigen.















und hier einer aus dem Hause DAM


----------



## taxel (20. März 2007)

*AW: Der Miniwobbler Fetisch Thread*



Aitor schrieb:


> Also für meine Minnis verwende ich zum transport und zur aufbewahrung die plano 3701er boxen. die sind schön flach und es passt ordentlich was rein.



Hallo Aitor,

die sind doch etwa 3 cm hoch? Das finde ich für die Minis schon zu viel.



Kochtoppangler schrieb:


> @ taxel : guck mal hier :
> http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=76435&highlight=cases
> :l




Hallo Kochtoppangler,

die sind zu schön als das ich sie in meinem Rucksack rumfliegen lasse. Das wäre zu schade.

Gruß

Axel


----------



## maesox (20. März 2007)

*AW: Der Miniwobbler Fetisch Thread*

Mal was zum Vorfach. 

Fische seit diesem Jahr meine Mini-Wobbler direkt am 0,12er Fluocarbonvorfach ohne Karabiner und Wirbel.Muß sagen daß ich gerade in klarerem Wasser meine Fangausbeute bei vorsichtigen Forellen um`s vielfache gesteigert habe!!! 

Wie macht Ihr das???


TL maesox


----------



## PietPol (20. März 2007)

*AW: Der Miniwobbler Fetisch Thread*

... den kleinen von DAM hab ich auch, allerdings in der 5cm Version.
Hat aber noch nix gebracht ausser ein paar Nachläufer-Barschen  

Ich hab mir gestern HardMono besorgt und werde die mit nem Snap als Vorfach verwenden.
Mal sehen ob's damit besser klappt.

Bislang hatte ich immer ca 2m 25ger Mono als Schlagschnur vor der Geflochtenen. Und nen Wirbel zum schnellen Wechsel.

Aber schon der Wirbel macht zb. aus dem schwimmenden kleinen DAM einen sinkenden |gr:


----------



## Felix 1969 (20. März 2007)

*AW: Der Miniwobbler Fetisch Thread*



cansahin schrieb:


> Hallo denn Monsterbarsch 3cm habe ich mir heute auch zugelegt. Habt ihr damit schon was gefangen? #
> Und noch ne Frage mit solchen kleinen wobblern kommt man ja nicht weit raus, was macht ihr da? (spirolino)


 
Am See kann ich mir nen Spiro vorstellen.Bei uns am Neckar fisch ich den mit ner 20er Mono(Sprotec) und Miniwirbel.Kein Zusatzblei.Die meisten Fische halten sich eh im Uferbereich auf.Ich brauch den Wobbler also keine 50 Meter rausfeuern.Funktioniert einwandfrei.Aber jeder hatt da so seine eigene Technik 

Felix


----------



## Rapfen.Ranger (20. März 2007)

*AW: Der Miniwobbler Fetisch Thread*



PietPol schrieb:


> ... den kleinen von DAM hab ich auch, allerdings in der 5cm Version.
> Hat aber noch nix gebracht ausser ein paar Nachläufer-Barschen
> 
> Ich hab mir gestern HardMono besorgt und werde die mit nem Snap als Vorfach verwenden.
> ...


 
Mit Wirbel wirst du auch mit dem DAM nichts fangen, denn da läuft er nicht, die Erfahrung mußte ich auch machen.

Hardmono wird dir auch nicht viel weiter helfen, die kann man ja nur ganz schlecht knoten.

Früher habe ich die Miniwobbler direkt an die 0.10 Fireline per Rapalaknoten, mittlerweile habe ich 0.20er Fluocarb. von Scierra
vorgeschaltet.


----------



## PietPol (20. März 2007)

*AW: Der Miniwobbler Fetisch Thread*



Rapfen.Ranger schrieb:


> Hardmono wird dir auch nicht viel weiter helfen, die kann man ja nur ganz schlecht knoten.


 
.. dafür hab ich denn ja auch kleine quetschhülsen  

Aber die Version mit der Fluorocarbon werd ich auf jeden Fall auch noch testen.
Lässt sich die Fluoro denn gut knoten ??
Und wie ists mit der Dehnung. |kopfkrat Ich fand nämlich die 2m Mono als Puffer immer sehr angenehm.


----------



## Rapfen.Ranger (20. März 2007)

*AW: Der Miniwobbler Fetisch Thread*

Die Fluo lässt sich super knoten, und puffert auch spitzemässig.

Es gibt aber große Qualitätsunterschiede.

Die Scierra 0,20/0.22 habe ich ausgiebig getestet, bei einem Hänger kann man ziehen und ziehen....

Durchgefallen ist bei mir die Vanish.

Die Quetschhülsen nutzen dir auch nichts denn ohne Snap geht es nicht. Meiner Ansicht muß die Zeit sein beim Köderwechsel den Rapalaknoten zumachen.


----------



## maesox (22. März 2007)

*AW: Der Miniwobbler Fetisch Thread*

Hat von Euch schonmal jemand den *Illex Tiny 38 SP* gefischt??

Man,was für ein geiles Teil!!!!!!!! Bin echt am überlegen ob ich so ein Ding bestell. Der haut bei mir am Neckar mit Sicherheit richtig rein!!!!!

Wer ihn nicht kennt kann Ihn unter
www.angelcenter-kassel.de anschauen.


----------



## Kochtoppangler (22. März 2007)

*AW: Der Miniwobbler Fetisch Thread*

Hübsch aussehen tun die Teile ja schon ...
Die frage ist für mich nur ob sich der hohe Preis wirklich lohnt .

Für nen Ugly Duckling in der größe zahl ich zur Zeit nichtmal 5€ .
Ich könnt mir also für den preis vom Illex 3 Ducklings holen ...

Und die teile sind schon sehr gute Köder , glaub nicht das der illex da großartig mehr fängt .


----------



## Nordlichtangler (22. März 2007)

*AW: Der Miniwobbler Fetisch Thread*



maesox schrieb:


> Hat von Euch schonmal jemand den *Illex Tiny 38 SP* gefischt??
> Man,was für ein geiles Teil!!!!!!!!


Du meinst den?





Gut bzw. köderfischig schaut er ja aus, aber was ist daran so geil?


----------



## maesox (22. März 2007)

*AW: Der Miniwobbler Fetisch Thread*

Ich finde ihn einfach nur zum reinbeissen!!Er sieht er aus wie ein richtiges Fischlein.Vom großen Auge bis zum Schuppenmuster und den tollen Farben paßt`s einfach!!!

Daß Illex (nicht alles) läuft und fängt weiß ich.Er macht auf mich rundum einen super Eindruck.

Muß aber gestehen,daß mich dieser Preis für einen nicht mal 4cm langen Wobbler auch tierisch abschreckt!!

Klar tun´s andere Wobbler auch,ist doch klar!! Wollte auch keine anderen Modelle abwerten!! Finde ihn einfach nur bissig und wollte Eure Meinung hören !!!!#c


----------



## ForellenMike (22. März 2007)

*AW: Der Miniwobbler Fetisch Thread*



AngelDet schrieb:


> Gut bzw. köderfischig schaut er ja aus, aber was ist daran so geil?


Einer meiner ganz wenigen Standardköder aus der teuren Ecke. Er passt einfach wunderbar ins sommerliche Beuteschema.
Unter 5cm Länge ist es nämlich gar nicht so leicht Wobbler zu finden, die* schlank *sind. Ich mag zwar auch die Ugly Ducklings und die ganz kugeligen Mosas, aber manchmal ist kurz und schlank einfach das Beste (weil naturnah?). Jedenfalls verdanke ich dem TF38 einige meiner besten Sommerfänge.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (22. März 2007)

*AW: Der Miniwobbler Fetisch Thread*



maesox schrieb:


> Ich finde ihn einfach nur zum reinbeissen!!Er sieht er aus wie ein richtiges Fischlein.


okay, okay, das hat was!
Ich kauf mal einen und bring ihn zum Edersee mit, und du verfährst dann wie oben? oder nen echtes Rotauge am System, sieht noch knuspriger aus? 

Gibt ja so ein Märchen, daß Angler im Laufe der Zeit Gewohnheiten und mehr von ihren Lieblingsfischen annehmen ... |rolleyes 
:q :q


----------



## Nordlichtangler (22. März 2007)

*AW: Der Miniwobbler Fetisch Thread*



ForellenMike schrieb:


> Jedenfalls verdanke ich dem TF38 einige meiner besten Sommerfänge.


Das ist doch mal eine Praxisaussage! #6

(vor allem wahrscheinlich in der Talsperre mit Klarwasser!? )


----------



## maesox (22. März 2007)

*AW: Der Miniwobbler Fetisch Thread*



AngelDet schrieb:


> okay, okay, das hat was!
> Ich kauf mal einen und bring ihn zum Edersee mit, und du verfährst dann wie oben?
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Rapfen.Ranger (22. März 2007)

*AW: Der Miniwobbler Fetisch Thread*



AngelDet schrieb:


> Du meinst den?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

Ich habe ihn, läuft gut, aber nach meinem Geschmack zu klein.
Man fängt damit auch sehr kleine Forellen, und die haben dann den Tiny oft inhaliert! Nicht gut für die Forelle.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (22. März 2007)

*AW: Der Miniwobbler Fetisch Thread*



maesox schrieb:


> Nein ich besorg mir einen und bring Dir die Fangbilder an den Edersee mit (falls ich bis dahin wieder fit bin) !!!!!!!!


Na hoffentlich bist Du bis Mitte Mai wieder fit! #6

Nachdem was Mike gerade geschrieben hat, ist so einer für mich für den Sommer ja auch schon direkt Pflicht, weil es oft die große Beißflaute gibt und fast alle Wobbler zu aufreizend wirken - ist mir auch schon sehr aufgefallen und man kann es ja gut beobachten, da könnte so einer wirklich helfen. 
Und insofern ist dein Zum-Abeissen-lecker Ansinnen schon richtig #6, vor allem wenn Esox und evtl. sogar ne große Forelle das genauso sieht!


----------



## Nordlichtangler (22. März 2007)

*AW: Der Miniwobbler Fetisch Thread*



Rapfen.Ranger schrieb:


> Ich habe ihn, läuft gut, aber nach meinem Geschmack zu klein.
> Man fängt damit auch sehr kleine Forellen, und die haben dann den Tiny oft inhaliert! Nicht gut für die Forelle.


Das Problem hätte ich in einigen Teichen nicht, die BaFo und ReFo werden da schon alle maßig besetzt und wandern auch gerne in meine Pfanne, dazu sind sie nach einiger Zeit mit wilder Nahrung viel zu lecker. 

Grundsätzlich im Wildbach und auch in unserer Flußstrecke hast Du damit aber recht, zumal die kleinen Forellen wirklich oft so dusselig wie Barsche hinter Kunstködern her sind. 
Ich nehme in solchen Fällen und auch sonst gerne bei zuviel Hängern einen (Bauch)Drilling weg und angle die kleineren Wobbler gerne nur mit dem Heckdrilling, was bei einem voll inhalierenden Fisch nur positiv ist, dann geht es viel leichter mit dem Abhaken. Der Heckdrilling ist für die Wobbelbalance ja auch wichtiger.

Das Verangel-Problem ist bei den größeren Wobblern mit 3 Drillingen ja auch sehr krass.


----------



## maesox (22. März 2007)

*AW: Der Miniwobbler Fetisch Thread*

Siehste @AngelDet ,mehr wollte ich nicht sagen und da ich auch zu den "unheilbaren,schwerkranken hardcore" 
Jägern & Sammlern gehöre,wird dieser Wobbler bald all meinen Anderen in der Köderbox gesellschaft leisten!!!!!

Kann so einen einfach nicht zu Hause in der Vitrine lassen...muß den ins Wasser lassen,damit er sich beweisen kann!! Das ist quasi ein Zwang!!!!   und das ist auch gut so!!#6 



maesox


----------



## ForellenMike (22. März 2007)

*AW: Der Miniwobbler Fetisch Thread*



AngelDet schrieb:


> ...vor allem wahrscheinlich in der Talsperre mit Klarwasser!?...


Wie hast Du das nur erraten?? ;-)
Ich hatte mir übrigens aus den erwähnten Gründen genau einen "geleistet" und dann am Loch Oker ausprobiert. .....inzwischen habe drei davon. Praxistest können teuer zu stehen kommen ;-)


----------



## maesox (22. März 2007)

*AW: Der Miniwobbler Fetisch Thread*



ForellenMike schrieb:


> ....inzwischen habe drei davon. Praxistest können teuer zu stehen kommen ;-)


 




....Tja @ForellenMike,entweder man ist "Spinner" oder man ist es nicht


----------



## Karpfenkilla@tobi (12. Mai 2007)

*AW: Der Miniwobbler Fetisch Thread*

Ich hol mal den Thread aus der Versenkung. #h

Guckt mal was ich beim Googlen gefunden hab. 
http://www.fishing-mart.com.pl/en/products.php?groups=5&assortment=20&producer=641&kind=3069
Hat da vielleicht schon jemand was bestellt? |kopfkrat


----------



## Wasserpatscher (12. Mai 2007)

*AW: Der Miniwobbler Fetisch Thread*



Karpfenkilla@tobi schrieb:


> Hat da vielleicht schon jemand was bestellt? |kopfkrat



Nein, aber sieht sehr interessant aus.


----------



## Aitor (12. Mai 2007)

*AW: Der Miniwobbler Fetisch Thread*

Hmm die sehen einigen Modellen von Rapa und Gloog aber zum verwechseln ähnlich...


----------



## Karpfenkilla@tobi (12. Mai 2007)

*AW: Der Miniwobbler Fetisch Thread*



Wasserpatscher schrieb:


> Nein, aber sieht sehr interessant aus.


 
Ich find auch das das interessant aussieht 

Gloog ist da auch vetretten
http://www.fishing-mart.com.pl/en/products.php?groups=5&assortment=20&producer=619http://www.fishing-mart.com.pl/en/products.php?groups=5&assortment=20&producer=619


----------



## holle (18. Mai 2007)

*AW: Der Miniwobbler Fetisch Thread*

ihr habt mich angesteckt !!!

und wie das so ist wenn ich angesteckt bin hab ich mir dann auch gleich mal was gebastelt (hab noch balsa rumliegen gehabt) und mittlerweile einige döbel, barsche und eine brasse mit den dingern überlisten können. feine sache die minis... 

http://img246.*ih.us/img246/7955/miniwobbscj1.th.jpg


----------



## Steinadler (18. Mai 2007)

*AW: Der Miniwobbler Fetisch Thread*

schöön holle
die dinger überzeugen einen echt nach dem ersten fischen fast keiner möchte diese kleinen wunder mehr vermissen ^^


----------



## Wasserpatscher (22. Mai 2007)

*AW: Der Miniwobbler Fetisch Thread*

Tolle Dinger, Holle.

Ich habe mal den kleinsten Wobbler bestellt, den ich kenne, den Ultimate Trout-Midget, mit eher übertriebenen 2cm angegeben. Der ist scho nfast was für die Fliegenrute...


----------



## holle (27. Mai 2007)

*AW: Der Miniwobbler Fetisch Thread*

danke! 

hat man einmal angefangen kann man nicht mehr aufhören ...
hab mir einiges an balsa-holz versorgt und bin nun kräftig am herumexperimentieren. alle laufen und jeder hat seinen eigenen charakter. und das beste, sie fangen 

die ohne haken sind die neueren. der rote in der mitte hat eine eingebaute glasrassel, klappert also. 

http://img209.*ih.us/img209/8205/51allewobbsyp8.th.jpg


----------



## Gök (30. Mai 2007)

*AW: Der Miniwobbler Fetisch Thread*

hi
Ich wollte mal fragen wie ich die wobbler Montage machen könnte??
Würde mich auf ne antwort freuen


----------



## Wasserpatscher (30. Mai 2007)

*AW: Der Miniwobbler Fetisch Thread*



Gök schrieb:


> hi
> Ich wollte mal fragen wie ich die wobbler Montage machen könnte??
> Würde mich auf ne antwort freuen



1. Du kannst sie direkt an die Hauptschnur knoten 

2. Du kannst sie in eine Schlaufe der Hauptschnur hängen.

3. Du kannst einen (angemessenen, nicht zu großen) Wirbel mit Karabiner dazwischen hängen (erleichtert den Köderwechsel). Wichtig: Gute Karabiner mit nicht zu kleiner, runder Öse.

4. Du kannst ein Stahlvorfach (ca 30-50cm) dazwischen machen. Nicht jeder Miniwobbler verträgt das.

5. Wenn Du eine geflochtene Hauptschnur hast, kannst Du ein Monovorfach von 1-2m dazwischen montieren.

6. .........


Das alles funktioniert, und es funktioniert gut.


----------



## Laserbeak (30. Mai 2007)

*AW: Der Miniwobbler Fetisch Thread*

Ohne den ganzen Fred gelesen zu haben......|rolleyes...wage ich zu fragen:

Hat hier jemand eine Art Bauanleitung für diese Miniwobbler ?
Einen Link oder ähnliches ?
Interesse hätte ich und die passende Rute etc. sowieso.
Mein Haupt-Zielfisch ist halt der Barsch....

Also bevor alles schreit ich soll doch gefälligst alles lesen (mache ich nämlich auch manchmal).....

duckundweg...

|kopfkrat


----------



## Gök (30. Mai 2007)

*AW: Der Miniwobbler Fetisch Thread*



Wasserpatscher schrieb:


> 1. Du kannst sie direkt an die Hauptschnur knoten
> 
> 2. Du kannst sie in eine Schlaufe der Hauptschnur hängen.
> 
> ...


 




Aso ohne wirbel
Ich hab gedach man muss mit wirbel binden
Danke für deine antwort


----------



## Wasserpatscher (30. Mai 2007)

*AW: Der Miniwobbler Fetisch Thread*



Laserbeak schrieb:


> Hat hier jemand eine Art Bauanleitung für diese Miniwobbler ?



In diesem Thread sind viele gekaufte zu sehen, aber hier:

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?p=1609743

sind ganz viele selbstgebaute. Auch Literaturempfehlungen gibt's hier, alles was das Herz begehrt. Auch Holle, der die kleinen Dinger weiter oben gebaut hat, ist da aktiv.


----------



## Laserbeak (30. Mai 2007)

*AW: Der Miniwobbler Fetisch Thread*

Den Thread habe ich schon gefunden......allein mir graute vor der Anzahl der zu durchwühlenden Seiten.

Aber (seufz) so ist das Leben. Okay los gehts.
Wir sehen uns in wenigen Wochen wieder, wenn ich fertig bin (frechgrins).
Bis dahin. Und danke für die schnelle Info !!

#h


----------



## Wasserpatscher (30. Mai 2007)

*AW: Der Miniwobbler Fetisch Thread*



Laserbeak schrieb:


> Den Thread habe ich schon gefunden......allein mir graute vor der Anzahl der zu durchwühlenden Seiten.



Na gut, ich will mal nicht so sein: Meine persönliche Empfehlung ist das Buch von Hans Nordin: Wobbler bauen. Er beschreibt zwar hauptsächlich die mittleren und großen Hechtwobbler, aber die Arbeitstechniken usw. lassen sich auch zum Bau kleiner Wobbler nutzen. 

Das könnte die Zeit etwas verkürzen, aber bringt Dich um den Anblick hunderter wunderbarer selbstgebauter Wobbler.


----------



## holle (30. Mai 2007)

*AW: Der Miniwobbler Fetisch Thread*



Laserbeak schrieb:


> Ohne den ganzen Fred gelesen zu haben......|rolleyes...wage ich zu fragen:
> 
> Hat hier jemand eine Art Bauanleitung für diese Miniwobbler ?
> Einen Link oder ähnliches ?
> ...



und biddeschön! mein bericht zum mini-wobblerbau :q

wenns noch fragen gibt schreib ne pn.


----------



## Laserbeak (31. Mai 2007)

*AW: Der Miniwobbler Fetisch Thread*

Noch einmal ein kräftiges DANKE in die Fläche.
Buch wird bestellt, Bericht wird gelesen, der entsprechende Thread wird auch inhaliert.
Da kribbelt es in den Fingern...........

Ab in den Keller.|wavey:


----------



## Nordangler (7. Juni 2007)

*AW: Der Miniwobbler Fetisch Thread*

War heute mit 2 Bekannten los an meinem See um Barsche und Hechte zu ärgern.
Nach einigen Barschen schwamm ein Karpfen von geschätzten 20 Pfd. an mir vorbei. Ich warf ihn gezielt mit meinen Miniwobbler an. Der dreht sich um un jagt den Wobbler nach. Nach 2 Metern hat der Karpfen sich den Wobbler inhaliert.
Nun folgte ein Drill der sich gewaschen hat. Mit ner 12 gr. Rute und 0,20 monofile konnte ich ja nicht viel entgegensetzen. Ca. 3-4 Minuten durfte ich drillen bis der Karpfen in die Seerosen flüchtete. In den Seerosen bog dann der Drilling auf.
Dies ist nicht das erste Mal, das ich einen Karpfen auf Miniwobbler hatte.
War aber hammergenial. Irgendwann kriege ich einen der Biester im Freiwasser und kriege ihn dann ausgedrillt.

Sven


----------



## Nordlichtangler (8. Juni 2007)

*AW: Der Miniwobbler Fetisch Thread*



Nordangler schrieb:


> Der dreht sich um un jagt den Wobbler nach. Nach 2 Metern hat der Karpfen sich den Wobbler inhaliert.


Toll Raub-Karpfen hast Du da!  Das ist ja mal eine kurzweilige Methode auf Karpfen zu angeln. #6
Und nix unfaires wie reissen ...


----------



## Nordangler (9. Juni 2007)

*AW: Der Miniwobbler Fetisch Thread*

Da kriegste Herzklopfen !!!!
Gestern wieder ein Karpfen den Miniwobbler attackiert. 

Sven


----------



## fishingchamp (9. Juni 2007)

*AW: Der Miniwobbler Fetisch Thread*

petri...
@holle:
echt geile köder...kannst mir ja ma einen schicken und ich test den...:vik:
wie lange brauchste für son teil?


----------



## nordman (9. Juni 2007)

*AW: Der Miniwobbler Fetisch Thread*

moin leute,

ich bin ja auch auf den miniwobbler-trip gekommen, nachdem ich mit kleinen rapalas sehr schöne bachforellen bis 55cm fangen konnte.

das problem ist nr, dass hier bei mir in norwegen die meisten sachen gar nicht zu bekommen sind.

wo bezieht ihr die teile, speziell die ugly ducklings und den winzigen wobbler von ultimate?


----------



## Chrizzi (9. Juni 2007)

*AW: Der Miniwobbler Fetisch Thread*

Es gibt ja noch winzige Wobbler von Dorado. Habt ihr die Marke vielleicht in Norwegen?

http://www.angel-ussat.de/shop/wobbler_dorado.htm

Besonders der Dorado-Magic ist sehr winzig - läuft aber sehr gut, solange man den mit dem Rapalaknoten antüddelt. 

Die Exemplare mit Flügeln (diese Bienenimitate), laufen deutlich schlechter. Die gehen zwar auf tiefe (naja diese paar cm) wie die anderen, aber wackeln nicht so doll - fangen aber auch.


----------



## schakal1182 (9. Juni 2007)

*AW: Der Miniwobbler Fetisch Thread*

Ich habe vorgestern wieder meine Miniwobblersammlung am Fluss getestet und es hat nicht eine Bachforelle darauf gebissen. Ich habe keine so rechte Ahnung woran das liegt, aber es scheint als würden sich die vorhandenen Forellen eher von Köcherfliegen und ähnlichen ernähren. Zumindest hatte die eine die ich mit einem 1er DAM-Spinner gefangen habe den Bauch damit gefüllt.

Habt ihr irgendwelche Tricks zur Führung der Wobbler?

Ich werfe sie meist Flussabwärts und wobbel sie dann langsam wieder zu mir.

Beim nächsten mal werde ich es aber mit der Fliegenrute probieren. Das scheint erfolgreicher zu sein.


----------



## profifischer (9. Juni 2007)

*AW: Der Miniwobbler Fetisch Thread*

Hallo
Meine Frage gehört zwar nich zu den Miniwobbler, aber ich wollte keinen neuen Thread aufmachen.
Weiß jemand ob die Schwanzglieder des Exori Snake Tails so miteinenander verbunden sind, wie die des Lucky Crafts Sasara? mfg Manuel


----------



## nordman (9. Juni 2007)

*AW: Der Miniwobbler Fetisch Thread*



Chrizzi schrieb:


> Es gibt ja noch winzige Wobbler von Dorado. Habt ihr die Marke vielleicht in Norwegen?
> 
> http://www.angel-ussat.de/shop/wobbler_dorado.htm
> 
> Besonders der Dorado-Magic ist sehr winzig - läuft aber sehr gut, solange man den mit dem Rapalaknoten antüddelt.



nee, hier gibts nur rapala, und wenn man glueck hat auch mal salmo.

ich wollte eigentlich daruf hinaus, wo ihr die genannten teile bezieht, speziell die ugly ducklings.#h


----------



## Karpfenkilla@tobi (9. Juni 2007)

*AW: Der Miniwobbler Fetisch Thread*



nordman schrieb:


> wo bezieht ihr die teile, speziell die ugly ducklings und den winzigen wobbler von ultimate?


 
Den Ugly Duckling bekommste hier. http://www.angler-oase.de/
Wo man den Ultimate bekommt, kann ich dir leider nicht sagen.


----------



## nordman (9. Juni 2007)

*AW: Der Miniwobbler Fetisch Thread*

danke!#6


----------



## Wasserpatscher (9. Juni 2007)

*AW: Der Miniwobbler Fetisch Thread*

Den kleinen Midget habe ich ich von 

http://www.bode-angelgeraete.de/


----------



## nordman (9. Juni 2007)

*AW: Der Miniwobbler Fetisch Thread*

jo, danke dir!

irgendwo hab ich hier gelesen, dass wobbler mit nur einem drilling besser laufen sollen.

aber wenn der wobbler nur einen schwanzdrilling hat (ich meine jetzt nicht den kleinen von ultimate, da ist er ja eher mittig montiert), fuehrt das nicht zu weitaus mehr fehlbissen? ich habe die erfahrung gemacht, dass bei wobblern mit 2 drillingshaken etwa 80% aller forellen am kopfdrilling sicher gehakt sind.


----------



## Nordangler (10. Juni 2007)

*AW: Der Miniwobbler Fetisch Thread*

Meine Minis haben den Drilling hinten sitzen. Habe ca 10% Fehlbisse und ca. 10% die ihn abschütteln. Also relativ sicher.

Sven


----------



## Nordangler (10. Juni 2007)

*AW: Der Miniwobbler Fetisch Thread*



profifischer schrieb:


> Hallo
> Meine Frage gehört zwar nich zu den Miniwobbler, aber ich wollte keinen neuen Thread aufmachen.
> Weiß jemand ob die Schwanzglieder des Exori Snake Tails so miteinenander verbunden sind, wie die des Lucky Crafts Sasara? mfg Manuel



Die sind meines Wissens nach ähnlich aber nicht gleich.

Sven


----------



## Bondex (11. Juni 2007)

*AW: Der Miniwobbler Fetisch Thread*

ich fische fast nur noch mit Miniwobblern und konnte damit auch einige Friedfische wie Haseln und Rotaugen fangen. Konzipiert habe ich meine Teile ursprünglich für Forellen an Forellenseen. Ich  versuchte damals damit Powerbait zu immitieren. Mittlerweile baue ich sie in allen erdenklichen Farben. Und weil die Anfrage so groß ist verkaufe ich hin und wieder auch mal welche. Übrigens schon ab 5 Euronen für die gaaanz einfachen Modelle.
Wer Interesse hat kann sich gerne mal meine Page anschauen. Allerdings darf ich hier nicht den Link dazu veröffentlichen. Bei Interesse einfach eine PN an mich schicken


----------



## Karpfenkilla@tobi (11. Juni 2007)

*AW: Der Miniwobbler Fetisch Thread*

Ich hab mir heute mal einen neuen Miniwobbler geholt.
Der ist von Exori und heißt Tiny Tim. Ist 2,7cm lang und 2,4g schwer.
Den Lauf hab ich gerade im Waschbecken ausprobiert und ich muss sagen der gefällt mir.


----------



## nixfang (11. Juni 2007)

*AW: Der Miniwobbler Fetisch Thread*

Sieht gut aus der Wobbler.
Aber 2 Drillinge bei der Größe sind schon hastig..


----------



## Karpfenkilla@tobi (11. Juni 2007)

*AW: Der Miniwobbler Fetisch Thread*



nixfang schrieb:


> Sieht gut aus der Wobbler.
> Aber 2 Drillinge bei der Größe sind schon hastig..


 
Bei meinem ist irgendwie nur einer dran. |kopfkrat


----------



## nixfang (11. Juni 2007)

*AW: Der Miniwobbler Fetisch Thread*

Hm, hat grad im Netz geguckt, (ebay)
da waren es zwei...
Hat da wohl sicher ein falsches Bild drin.....


----------



## nixfang (11. Juni 2007)

*AW: Der Miniwobbler Fetisch Thread*

Hat jemand einen Plan was das ist ?
Zählt das Teil zu Wobblern ?


----------



## Karpfenkilla@tobi (11. Juni 2007)

*AW: Der Miniwobbler Fetisch Thread*



nixfang schrieb:


> Hm, hat grad im Netz geguckt, (ebay)
> da waren es zwei...
> Hat da wohl sicher ein falsches Bild drin.....


 
Hier das ist der http://cgi.ebay.de/Exori-Wobbler-X-Line-Tiny-Tim-2-7cm-2-4g-4_W0QQitemZ160075465748

Dann hab ich irgendwie eine Fehlproduktion erwischt #c


----------



## nixfang (11. Juni 2007)

*AW: Der Miniwobbler Fetisch Thread*

Genau....den #c


----------



## Steinadler (11. Juni 2007)

*AW: Der Miniwobbler Fetisch Thread*

nixfang
dieses wobbler fliegen dings kenn ich würds zu den wobblern zählen is aber nicht wirklich fänig zumindest bei uns da is ne normale fliege oder wobbler besser


----------



## holle (12. Juni 2007)

*AW: Der Miniwobbler Fetisch Thread*

und um euch mini-wobbler-fetischisten bischen heiss zu machen schaut euch mal das hier an.


----------



## Steinadler (12. Juni 2007)

*AW: Der Miniwobbler Fetisch Thread*

schöner bericht und fotos petri ........ muss unbedingt nochma los hab zur zeit nur stress da is nich viel zeit zum angeln


----------



## Bondex (12. Juni 2007)

*AW: Der Miniwobbler Fetisch Thread*

komische Wobblefliege: Kommt mir so vor als wäre die Tauchschaufel mit ösen verkehrt montiert! Wie soll man da die Schnur einhägen??


----------



## surfer93 (12. Juni 2007)

*AW: Der Miniwobbler Fetisch Thread*

hab mir letztens ein miniwobbler von ron tomphson gekauft.. wollte den mal ausprobieren.. nur leider hab ich ein wenig bedenken, da der drilling genau in der mitte sitzt.. hat von euch jemand erfahrung mit drillingen in der mitte?


----------



## Bondex (13. Juni 2007)

*AW: Der Miniwobbler Fetisch Thread*

Bei Miniwobblern ist das kein Problem. Die Fische inhallieren so kleine Teile ohnehin fast immer komplett. 
Das machen die Hersteller sicher damit auch kleine Wobbler noch vernünftig laufen denn ein Drilling am Ende bremst den Lauf.


----------



## wetbo (11. Juli 2007)

*AW: Der Miniwobbler Fetisch Thread*

hallo,

wo bekommt man denn dei mann's baby -1 in den usa? habe da schon gesucht, aber kein shop gefunden der nach deutschland liefert....


----------



## holle (11. Juli 2007)

*AW: Der Miniwobbler Fetisch Thread*

dort


----------



## wetbo (12. Juli 2007)

*AW: Der Miniwobbler Fetisch Thread*

hm, da kosten sie ucah 6 dollar, aheb in dem thread weiter vorne was von 2 dollar gelesen


----------



## holle (12. Juli 2007)

*AW: Der Miniwobbler Fetisch Thread*

hmmm....


und wieso magst du keine salmo-minis oder wie sie alle heissen?
warum gerade manns baby 1-?

wenn ich was nicht bekomme oder es zu teuer ist baue ich immer selbst.

schau mal> 

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showpost.php?p=1677755&postcount=3438


----------



## profifischer (12. Juli 2007)

*AW: Der Miniwobbler Fetisch Thread*

@wetbo
Beim Wal Mart haben meine 3 Dollar gekostet.
mfg Manuel


----------



## wetbo (12. Juli 2007)

*AW: Der Miniwobbler Fetisch Thread*

müssen nicht die mann's sein... dachte nur bei dem günsitgen preis nen miniwobbler.... suche halt günstige, kann es ncoh nicht so gut und das geht als student ins geld wenn man hänger hat...
leider habe ich vor kurzem meinen mosa UL versenkt... und angleroase hat keine mehr... gibts die ncoh irgendwo?

@profifischer walmart in deutschland oder aus amerika?


----------



## Karpfenkilla@tobi (12. Juli 2007)

*AW: Der Miniwobbler Fetisch Thread*



wetbo schrieb:


> walmart in deutschland oder aus amerika?


Bei einem Preis von 3 Dollar, wohl Usa.


----------



## profifischer (12. Juli 2007)

*AW: Der Miniwobbler Fetisch Thread*

Hallo
Hier wollte ich mal ein Foto meiner Minis einstellen.
von oben nach unten.






links: 
Illex Squirrel 61 SP Shirasu
Illex Squirrel 61 SP Shine Katana
Illex Squirrel 61 SP Mat Tiger
Illex Squirrel 61 SP Ayu
Illex Squirrel 61 SP Tanago
Illex Squirrel 61 SP Wakasagi
Illex Tiny Fry 50 Ghost Wakasagi
Illex Tiny Fry 50 Ghost Wakasagi
Illex Tiny Fry 38 Ayu
Illex Crank 28 DAD Ginkuro
Illex TN 60 Bone
Illex Aragon JR Noike Blue Gill
Rapala Jointed Shad Rap 5cm BB
Rapala Original Floating 5cm TR

Mitte
Illex Cherry 10cc Tenessee Shad
Illex Diving Chubby Ayu
Illex Diving Chubby Vairon
Illex Diving Chubby Truitelle
Lucky Craft Pointer 65 SP Perch
Lucky Craft Pointer 65 SP Shad
Lucky Craft Pointer 65 SP American Shad
Megabass Live X-Smolt Kinkuro
Megabass MR-X Griffon Kinkuro
Megabass Baby Griffon PM Ayu
Mosa 2,8cm Brown Trout
Rapala Husky Jerk 5cm 
Rapala Original Floating 3cm BLM

Rechts:
Mosa 2,8cm Black Trout
Mosa 2,8cm Black Trout
Salmo Hornet 4cm Perch
Salmo Hornet 4cm Brown Trout
Salmo Hornet 4cm ???
Salmo Hornet 4cm ???
Ugly Duckling 5cm Rainbow Trout
Ugly Duckling 5cm Bass
Ugly Duckling 5cm Shad
Ugly Duckling 5cm Shad
Ugly Duckling 4cm Trout
Ugly Duckling 2,5cm Shad

mfg Manuel


----------



## Wasserpatscher (28. Juli 2007)

*AW: Der Miniwobbler Fetisch Thread*

Ich habe etwas den Überblick verloren: hatten wir die schon in der Marktübersicht? Cormoran Cora-Z Baby Boy, 3cm, links, und Cora-Z Baby Shad, 3cm (letzteren habe ich geschenkt bekommen, ich berichte mal nach ersten Tests).


----------



## holle (28. Juli 2007)

*AW: Der Miniwobbler Fetisch Thread*

na die sehen ja lecker aus!

allerdings dürfte der schwanz die bewegungen auf ein leichtes schlängeln reduzieren und die lockenden vibrationen auf ein mindestmaß dämpfen.


----------



## workflow (11. August 2007)

*AW: Der Miniwobbler Fetisch Thread*

ja leider...habe auch mit federn etc experimentiert...das nimmt die aktion


----------



## Wasserpatscher (6. Januar 2008)

*AW: Der Miniwobbler Fetisch Thread*

Bei den Salmo Hornets gibt's was neues: Es gibt sie jetzt auch in 2,5cm (ich habe sie nicht gesehen, Salmo selbst gibt sie sogar mit 2cm an) und in einigen neuen Farben (die teilweise ziemlich poppig aussehen). Hat die neuen Farben und Größen schon mal jemand probiert?


----------



## holle (6. Januar 2008)

*AW: Der Miniwobbler Fetisch Thread*

die neuen grössen nicht. aber die farben. der erste (v.o.) und der achte sind aus eigener erfahrung fängig. #6


----------



## Wasserpatscher (6. Januar 2008)

*AW: Der Miniwobbler Fetisch Thread*

Mein Favorit ist der fünfte von oben (Bachforelle), sowie der Barsch. Habe ich schon einige Bachforellen, Refos, Barsche und Döbel von überzeugt...


----------



## Lemmingx (5. März 2008)

*AW: Der Miniwobbler Fetisch Thread*

hi, ich hab mir mal ein paar Megabass Griffon und Baby Griffon geleistet. Die haben ja 2 Drillinge, ist es bei der Grösse nicht besser den hinteren oder mittleren Drilling zu entfernen? Die kleinen sollten doch dann besser laufen oder?

MfG


----------



## Lümmy (9. März 2008)

*AW: Der Miniwobbler Fetisch Thread*

Moin Leute,
gibt es eigentlich auch Minis als Suspender??? Ich konnte bis jetzt nirgends welche finden. Ich würde diese allerdings gerne mal ausprobieren. Ich finde immer nur Minis als schwimmend oder sinkend... Vielleicht bin ich auch einfach zu doof....

Gruß Lümmy


----------



## Wasserpatscher (9. März 2008)

*AW: Der Miniwobbler Fetisch Thread*



Lümmy schrieb:


> Moin Leute,
> gibt es eigentlich auch Minis als Suspender??? (...) Ich finde immer nur Minis als schwimmend oder sinkend...



Viele Sinker sind fast schon Suspender, sie sinken nur sehr langsam - bei den Miniwobblern. Die kannst Du dann genauso fischen.


----------



## Kochtoppangler (9. März 2008)

*AW: Der Miniwobbler Fetisch Thread*

Der Illex Tiny Fry ist z.B. ein Suspender


----------



## holle (9. März 2008)

*AW: Der Miniwobbler Fetisch Thread*

bei den minis reicht es stellenweise schon aus den sprengring und/oder den drilling durch etwas gewichtigeres zu ersetzen und schon ist es ein suspender.


----------



## Lemmingx (9. März 2008)

*AW: Der Miniwobbler Fetisch Thread*



Lemmingx schrieb:


> hi, ich hab mir mal ein paar Megabass Griffon und Baby Griffon geleistet. Die haben ja 2 Drillinge, ist es bei der Grösse nicht besser den hinteren oder mittleren Drilling zu entfernen? Die kleinen sollten doch dann besser laufen oder?
> 
> MfG



ich zitiere nochmal meine Frage  
da ich mit Stahlvorfach fischen muss und dadurch wohl einen kleinen Wirbel am Wobbler haben werde, frage ich mich ebend ob ich da ein bisschen tunen muss um einen schönen Lauf beizubehalten?

MfG


----------



## Wasserpatscher (9. März 2008)

*AW: Der Miniwobbler Fetisch Thread*



Lemmingx schrieb:


> da ich mit Stahlvorfach fischen muss und dadurch wohl einen kleinen Wirbel am Wobbler haben werde, frage ich mich eben, ob ich da ein bisschen tunen muss um einen schönen Lauf beizubehalten?



Das kommt darauf an: Welcher Wobbler, wie lang und wie dick das Stahlvorfach ist, ...

Manchmal macht's was und manchmal nicht. Eher agile Wobbler lassen sich nicht sehr beeindrucken von Stahlvorfach und Wirbeln.


----------



## Markus18 (9. März 2008)

*AW: Der Miniwobbler Fetisch Thread*

Warum willst du deinen Wobbler tunen?Der Baby Griffon läuft prima.Wegen dem Stahlvorfach würde ich mir keine Sorgen machen.Fertige es dir selber an und mach am Ende so einen http://www.angelsachse.de/product_info.php?info=p1858_Mustad-Easy-Snap--Fein---Inhalt-15-St-ck.html Einhänger dran.Dein Wobbler läuft super damit ohne dass du da nen Drilling wegmachen musst.


----------



## Kochtoppangler (9. März 2008)

*AW: Der Miniwobbler Fetisch Thread*

ist sehr unterschiedlich , einfach mal ausprobieren .

Was die miniwobbler betrifftwurd hier schon der abu tormenor gennant ?
die 5cm Variante ist ja auch noch recht mini ...
http://www.angel-ussat.de/shop/images/big/tormentor-7cm-fl.jpg

außerdem gibts von Iron Claw noch nen paar Interessante Minis .

Iron Claw Cootie http://www.fisch-server.de/images/product_images/popup_images/13841_0.jpg
humpy http://www.fisch-server.de/images/product_images/popup_images/13853_0.jpg
Pushily  http://www.fisch-server.de/images/product_images/popup_images/13974_0.jpg
Tiny-P http://www.fisch-server.de/images/product_images/popup_images/13958_0.jpg
UKY http://www.fisch-server.de/images/product_images/popup_images/13972_0.jpg


----------



## Lemmingx (9. März 2008)

*AW: Der Miniwobbler Fetisch Thread*



Markus18 schrieb:


> Warum willst du deinen Wobbler tunen?Der Baby Griffon läuft prima.Wegen dem Stahlvorfach würde ich mir keine Sorgen machen.Fertige es dir selber an und mach am Ende so einen http://www.angelsachse.de/product_info.php?info=p1858_Mustad-Easy-Snap--Fein---Inhalt-15-St-ck.html Einhänger dran.Dein Wobbler läuft super damit ohne dass du da nen Drilling wegmachen musst.



die Einhänger kenne ich noch gar nicht. Werde ich mal ausprobieren! Danke!  Bzw.  ich baue ja meine Stahlvorfächer selber und normal könnte ich doch das Vorfach direkt ohne Einhänger an den Wobbler bauen. Sollte am besten sein oder?

MfG


----------



## Markus18 (9. März 2008)

*AW: Der Miniwobbler Fetisch Thread*

Von Wobbler direkt ans Stahlvorfach rat ich dir ab, erstens brauchst du pro Wobbler ein Stahlvorfach und zweitens glaub ich dass du dir dadurch erst recht den Lauf versaust, Stahl ist zu hart und der Knick am Wobbler ist zu eng.Versuchs mit den Minieinhänger, fische selber all meine kleinen Wobbler so, halt an ner Mono.Wenn du allerdings geziehlt auf Hecht damit willst, wäre ein Duolock wohl besser


----------



## Lemmingx (9. März 2008)

*AW: Der Miniwobbler Fetisch Thread*

gezielt auf Hecht solls nicht gehen aber ausgeschlossen das mal einer drauf geht ist es nicht und dann ist ohne stahl der schöne Wobbler weg


----------



## holle (9. März 2008)

*AW: Der Miniwobbler Fetisch Thread*

@ kochtoppangler

finde die kleinen tormentoren auch gut. werden dieses jahr angetestet.
hier mal ein pic um die grösse zu veranschaulichen. 






und die neuen minis von spro finde ich richtig gut!

der obere schlängelt sich durch die oberfläche, der untere geht aggressiv in die tiefe. top-teile #6


----------



## just_a_placebo (9. März 2008)

*AW: Der Miniwobbler Fetisch Thread*

Den Sänger IronClaw Humpy hab ich mir jetzt auch mal geholt...
Leider hab ich den heute glatt vergessen mal zu testen.
Ist mir dann aber auch vergangen nachdem ein kleiner Rapala CD-3 gen Horizont flog... ;-(

flo


----------



## holle (9. März 2008)

*AW: Der Miniwobbler Fetisch Thread*

hi flo!

der knoten den du jetzt dran hast hält :q
den cd tauchen wir im sommer dort wieder raus.


----------



## magic feeder (10. März 2008)

*AW: Der Miniwobbler Fetisch Thread*

die kleinen spros sehen wirklich klasse aus....ich überlege mir 2 davon zuzulegen...


----------



## just_a_placebo (10. März 2008)

*AW: Der Miniwobbler Fetisch Thread*

Den CD wird sich sicher ein Dickbarsch geschnappt haben...


----------



## rainer1962 (10. März 2008)

*AW: Der Miniwobbler Fetisch Thread*

Leutz...
die Tormentors haben aber doch eher bescheidene Wurfeigenschaften, zumindest ists bei den größeren Modellen so (wenn mit statio gefischt wird) , dass die sich des öfteren überschlagen bzw. das Vorfach fangen. Wie sieht das mit den Lütten aus???


----------



## Bruzzlkracher (10. März 2008)

*AW: Der Miniwobbler Fetisch Thread*

@rainer1962:

kann das mit den grossen Tormentors bestätigen, die Wurfeigenschaften sind mies - und besonders doll laufen die meiner Ansicht nach auch net.

die kleinen (ich hab in 7cm) fliegen & laufen gut, und die kann man auch schön mal twitchen



by the way:
die kleinen Spro´s die der holle da oben in der Hand hält, find ich sehr interessant! wie heissen die denn?


----------



## Kochtoppangler (10. März 2008)

*AW: Der Miniwobbler Fetisch Thread*

Also mein 5cm Tormentor fliegt und läuft gut .


----------



## Flo-Zanderkönig (10. März 2008)

*AW: Der Miniwobbler Fetisch Thread*

Hallo,

hat von euch schon mal jemand die Balzer Wobbler gefischt?

Monsterbarsch in 4cm
Bachforelle in 3 und 5cm???

mfg Flo


----------



## Kochtoppangler (10. März 2008)

*AW: Der Miniwobbler Fetisch Thread*

von den bachforellen Wobblern hab ich 3 Stück in meiner Box .

Da werden sie wahrscheinlich auch bleiben bis sie vergammeln , hatte noch nicht einen Biss auf die Dinger ( sind auch alle nicht gekauft sondern aus Büschen etc ... gerettet , irgendwer scheint an meinem Bach da also gerne mit zu fischen ) .

Hab teilweise ne Stelle mehrere min lang mit so einem befischt ohne erfolg , dann nen rapala dran und nach 2  würfen hing ne Forelle ...


----------



## Flo-Zanderkönig (10. März 2008)

*AW: Der Miniwobbler Fetisch Thread*

Danke schonmal liegt das einfach daran das sie bei dir nicht genommen werden oder schei*ße laufen?

mfg Flo


----------



## Kochtoppangler (10. März 2008)

*AW: Der Miniwobbler Fetisch Thread*

gute Frage , gleub vom lauf her sahen die garnicht so übel aus , ich werds die Tage nochmal antesten , hab lange nicht mit denen gefischt .


----------



## Flo-Zanderkönig (10. März 2008)

*AW: Der Miniwobbler Fetisch Thread*

Das ist ne super Idee


----------



## Wasserpatscher (10. März 2008)

*AW: Der Miniwobbler Fetisch Thread*



Flo-Zanderkönig schrieb:


> hat von euch schon mal jemand die Balzer Wobbler gefischt?



Ich hatte mal einen (gelber Monsterbarsch), der fing auch, bevor er sich im Gebüsch verfing - Nein, nicht da wo Sven fischt...


----------



## holle (10. März 2008)

*AW: Der Miniwobbler Fetisch Thread*



just_a_placebo schrieb:


> Den CD wird sich sicher ein Dickbarsch geschnappt haben...



na dann hol den dickbarsch |supergri




@ cäptn balu

guggst du da, ist pdf


----------



## Bruzzlkracher (11. März 2008)

*AW: Der Miniwobbler Fetisch Thread*



holle schrieb:


> @ cäptn balu
> 
> guggst du da, ist pdf


 
danke schöööön!


----------



## Kochtoppangler (18. März 2008)

*AW: Der Miniwobbler Fetisch Thread*

Hab den balzer Bafo Wobbler heute nochmal getestet , läuft garnicht mal so schlecht ( nen bisschen hektischer als ein gleichgroßer Rapala ) , gebissen hat aber nichts drauf .

Naja irgendne verwendung muss ich langsam mal für die Teile finden , hab heute schon wieder einen davon rausgeholt ^^


----------



## drogba (18. März 2008)

*AW: Der Miniwobbler Fetisch Thread*

gibts von illex auch minni wobler?wenn ja kann mir jemand den namen verraten die würde ich mir falls möglich noch heute holen!:vik:


----------



## Wasserpatscher (18. März 2008)

*AW: Der Miniwobbler Fetisch Thread*

Stehen hier einige ganz vorne im Thread.

Dieses

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showpost.php?p=1418907&postcount=26

und das darauf folgende Posting.


----------



## holle (18. März 2008)

*AW: Der Miniwobbler Fetisch Thread*

*und du guggst dort *


----------



## esox82 (19. März 2008)

*AW: Der Miniwobbler Fetisch Thread*

@drogba:
von illex gibt es die chubbys (3,8cm) und die tiny frys (3,8cm und 5cm) und wenn man will, auch die kleinsten squirrels (6,1cm)
mfg Andy


----------



## esox82 (19. März 2008)

*AW: Der Miniwobbler Fetisch Thread*



holle schrieb:


> *und du guggst dort *


 


Sorry, hab dein Post nicht gesehen|peinlich


----------



## drogba (19. März 2008)

*AW: Der Miniwobbler Fetisch Thread*

ja den tiny fry hab ich selbst.den chubby find ich nicht so prall den anderen werde ich mir ma zu legen ich hatte mal zufällig irgentwo einen im geschäft gesehn der etwa 2 cm groß war also wirklich winzig und von illex aber ich weis nimmer wie der hies bzw der war jackall bros und nicht vom europäischen illex.


----------



## Wasserpatscher (19. März 2008)

*AW: Der Miniwobbler Fetisch Thread*



drogba schrieb:


> ich hatte mal zufällig irgentwo einen im geschäft gesehn der etwa 2 cm groß war also wirklich winzig und von illex aber ich weiss nimmer wie der hiess...


 
Siehe Posting 27.


----------



## drogba (20. März 2008)

*AW: Der Miniwobbler Fetisch Thread*

nein war leider keiner von denen der war eher so rundlich wie der chubby aber halt super klein und rot silber gestreift.


----------



## Flo-Zanderkönig (20. März 2008)

*AW: Der Miniwobbler Fetisch Thread*



drogba schrieb:


> den chubby find ich nicht so prall


 
Öhm, weils ein Crankbait ist, finde Chubby ist der Hammer, Spitzname: Killer

mfg Flo


----------



## taupo_tiger (20. März 2008)

*AW: Der Miniwobbler Fetisch Thread*

hallo,

ich nehme diese, bis der letzte dahin ist - ein paar hab ich noch

(rublex flopy)


----------



## MuggaBadscher (21. März 2008)

*AW: Der Miniwobbler Fetisch Thread*

Warum so viele Haken auf einem Haufen?????
Meiner Meinung nach viel zu viele Stellen, dass sich ein Fisch haken kann...... |bigeyes
Ansonsten sieht er nice aus!


----------



## PureContact (21. März 2008)

*AW: Der Miniwobbler Fetisch Thread*



MarxderAnfänger=) schrieb:


> Warum so viele Haken auf einem Haufen?????
> Meiner Meinung nach viel zu viele Stellen, dass sich ein Fisch haken kann...... |bigeyes
> Ansonsten sieht er nice aus!


naja
ich find den chubby auch verdammt gut


----------



## ederseebasshunter (21. März 2008)

*AW: Der Miniwobbler Fetisch Thread*

Jap!!!
Der Chubby is ein TOP! Wobbler:g

:vik:


----------



## PureContact (21. März 2008)

*AW: Der Miniwobbler Fetisch Thread*

wobei der tiny fry auch echt hot is, besonders der 5cm


----------



## ederseebasshunter (22. März 2008)

*AW: Der Miniwobbler Fetisch Thread*

Ja,die Tiny's sind auch gut

Den hier nehm ich auch ganz gerne!:vik:


----------



## PureContact (22. März 2008)

*AW: Der Miniwobbler Fetisch Thread*



ederseebasshunter schrieb:


> Ja,die Tiny's sind auch gut
> 
> Den hier nehm ich auch ganz gerne!:vik:





der läuft auf forelle super!
weiß jemand woher man ud's als jointed bekommt?


----------



## ... (22. März 2008)

*AW: Der Miniwobbler Fetisch Thread*

Welche Wobbler könnt Ihr denn für nen kleineren Weiher, max 1,2m tief mit Hechten, Zandern und Barschen empfehlen? Das Wasser ist eher trüb. Wenn es geht auch mit Bezugsquelle 

Und wie lößt ihr das Problem mit den Hechten, nehmt ihr ein Stahlvorfach?

Gruß,

Punkt


----------



## BadnerPower (23. März 2008)

*AW: Der Miniwobbler Fetisch Thread*

@holle:hast du bezugsquellen zu den spro minis??
sehen nämlich wirklich supi aus.

hier noch ne info: den illex tiny fry 5cm gibts im moment für 7,95€ bei angelcenter kassel |rolleyes
leider nicht den 3,8cm welchen ich mir zulegen möchte..


----------



## Streifenjäger (24. März 2008)

*AW: Der Miniwobbler Fetisch Thread*

Ich hab den kleinen Spro in Firetiger in unserem Baggersee und im Forellenbach ein bischen angetestet...für den Forellenbach ist er eher ungeeigent, da er auch in relativ leichter Strömung ziemlich schnell anfängt zu kippen |evil:
Im See dagegen kann man ihn ganz gut twitchen und langsam einkurbel, dabei geht er auf knapp 2 m runter...#6


----------



## Flo-Zanderkönig (24. März 2008)

*AW: Der Miniwobbler Fetisch Thread*

Hat schon jemand Erfahrungen mit den Exori Minis gemacht? Der eine heißt Tiny Tim der andere weiß ich jetzt garnicht.

mfg Flo


----------



## holle (27. März 2008)

*AW: Der Miniwobbler Fetisch Thread*

@ badnerpower

hab die im netz noch nicht gefunden. sind noch recht neu... 
einfach ab und an nach " spro super trout " googeln... #c

@ streifenjäger

da hast du wohl ein montagsmodell erwischt. 
kannst aber mit ner kleinen zange die öse noch einstellen dann läuft auch das montagsmodell in reissender strömung gerade.


----------



## zanderfan1987 (29. März 2008)

*AW: Der Miniwobbler Fetisch Thread*

Hier mal eine Empfehlung von mir. Die Shannon von Yad in 4cm für nur 5€ sind der Bringer egal auch welche Fischart. Besonders erfolgreich hab ich damit bis jetz auf Döbel, Bachforelle und Zander gefischt.

Die illex sind freilich kaum zu toppen, aber an einem Gewässer abschnitt mit großer Hängergefahr mache ich dann doch ungern einen Wobbler für 12€ ran. Da kommen dann die um einiges billigeren Shannon oder auch Ugly Duckling zum Einsatz.

Mal ne Frage zu den Uglys. Is euch da auch schon aufgefallen das ein gewisser Teil von dennen eine recht schräg eingeklebte Schaufel haben und dadurch nich wirklich gut laufen?


----------



## just_a_placebo (31. März 2008)

*AW: Der Miniwobbler Fetisch Thread*

Ich hab die kleinen Spro von denen Holle in diesem Kommentar schrieb jetzt im Gerlinger Katalog 2008 auf S.488 gefunden. Falls's noch Interesse gibt... 

Hier ist mal der Link für die pdf mit dem Kunstköderangebot...

flo


----------



## BadnerPower (1. April 2008)

*AW: Der Miniwobbler Fetisch Thread*

also bei mir sind auf s 488 wobbler von illex

edit: du meintest auf s 477,danke für den hinweis


----------



## just_a_placebo (1. April 2008)

*AW: Der Miniwobbler Fetisch Thread*

Oh, hast natürlich recht, sind auf Seite 477 
Welche auch ganz nett aussehen sind die Cora-Z ab S. 523 und an dem Savagear Prey kam ich auch nicht vorbei!

flo


----------



## www.mbfishing.de (12. Juni 2008)

*AW: Der Miniwobbler Fetisch Thread*

Habe mir von einer Messe einige RIESEN zwischen 2 und 4 cm (made in Japan) mitgebracht. Werde die im Juli testen gehen, wenn die Kleinfischschwärme an der Oberfläche sind. Hat schon mal jemand einen Spiro davor gesetzt?


----------



## Streifenjäger (12. Juni 2008)

*AW: Der Miniwobbler Fetisch Thread*

http://img171.*ih.us/img171/2580/dsc00152re1.jpg
http://img171.*ih.us/img171/2580/dsc00152re1.e4b5e5c9a7.jpg

Konnte vor kurzem mit dem kleinen Spro diese 60er Barbe landen...in der zwischenzeit hat er sich zu einem meiner liebsten Döbel-Wobbler entwickelt #6


----------



## Flo-Zanderkönig (12. Juni 2008)

*AW: Der Miniwobbler Fetisch Thread*

Hej schreibst du mal wie der Wobbler heißt und kannst du evtl ein Bild von ihm machen wo man ihn besser sieht? Oder hast du einen LInk?

mfg Flo


----------



## Svenno 02 (26. Juni 2008)

*AW: Der Miniwobbler Fetisch Thread*

Moin,

habe keine Lust so lange zu suchen, deswegen wollte ich mal fragen, wo man die Salmo Hornet Wobbler günstig herbekommt?


----------



## holle (27. Juni 2008)

*AW: Der Miniwobbler Fetisch Thread*

ebay ... und googlen bringt auch massig treffer


----------



## taxel (27. Juni 2008)

*AW: Der Miniwobbler Fetisch Thread*



Svenno 02 schrieb:


> Moin,
> 
> habe keine Lust so lange zu suchen, deswegen wollte ich mal fragen, wo man die Salmo Hornet Wobbler günstig herbekommt?



Hallo Svenno,

da solltest du mal in einen Angelladen gehen und nachkucken. Eventuell kann es lohnen auch einen zweiten Laden aufzusuchen um die Preise zu vergleichen. 

Manche behaupten auch, dass man in Onlineshops noch bessere Preise findet. Die Onlineshops findet man am besten mit einer Suchmaschine oder Preisvergleichsmaschine.

Und falls dir bei dem ganzen gelaufe und gesuche die Hose runterrutscht, nimm einfach eine Kneifzange und zieh sie wieder hoch.

Den Sarkasmusmodus mache ich jetzt wieder aus. Solche Anfragen gehen mir echt auf den Sack. Auch mit 16 sollte man die Grundzüge der Foren- und Internetnutzung gelernt haben. |peinlich Ganz zu schweigen von dem allgemeinen Anstand, dass man mit der eigenen Faulheit seine Umwelt nicht belästigt.

|abgelehn

Gruß

Axel


----------



## allrounderab (27. Juni 2008)

*AW: Der Miniwobbler Fetisch Thread*

@ svenno
gib mal bei google.pl ein und dann salmo.
dann kommst du auf polnische angelseiten.evtl. hast du ja auch einen kollegen der polnisch kann.in polen sind die dinger extrem billig,zoll fällt weg und versand wird nicht die welt kosten.versuch lohnt.


----------



## Svenno 02 (27. Juni 2008)

*AW: Der Miniwobbler Fetisch Thread*



taxel schrieb:


> Hallo Svenno,
> 
> da solltest du mal in einen Angelladen gehen und nachkucken. Eventuell kann es lohnen auch einen zweiten Laden aufzusuchen um die Preise zu vergleichen.
> 
> ...


 


Meine Fresse Entschuldigung!#d

Klar habe ich schon gegooglt, aber manche Leute kennen einfach Seiten, wo man manche Dinge günstiger herbekommt und die auch super sind, also Onlienshops, nur wenn du mal nen schlechten Tag hast oder schlechte Laune hast, wegen solchen Anfragen, dann kauf dir nen Sack und maul den an!

Ich habe eine ganz normale Frage gestellt, nur weil mache guten Seiten kennen, entschuldigung das man fragt, meine Güte!#c


----------



## just_a_placebo (27. Juni 2008)

*AW: Der Miniwobbler Fetisch Thread*



			
				allrounderab schrieb:
			
		

> ...und versand wird nicht die welt kosten.



Also bei mir ist sone Aktion damals am versand gescheitert. Wenn man bei 10 Wobblern 20,-€ Versand bezahlt kann ich sie auch hier kaufen. Vielleicht hatte ich aber auch nur Pech...

Svenno, bisschen Eigeninitiative schadet wirklich nicht. Ich müsste auch googlen, da sie in vielen Shops relativ gleich teuer sind. Manchmal findet man aber ein Schnäppchen. Da hilft nur suchen!

flo


----------



## MuggaBadscher (27. Juni 2008)

*AW: Der Miniwobbler Fetisch Thread*



Svenno 02 schrieb:


> Meine Fresse Entschuldigung!#d
> 
> Klar habe ich schon gegooglt, aber manche Leute kennen einfach Seiten, wo man manche Dinge günstiger herbekommt und die auch super sind, also Onlienshops, nur wenn du mal nen schlechten Tag hast oder schlechte Laune hast, wegen solchen Anfragen, dann kauf dir nen Sack und maul den an!
> 
> Ich habe eine ganz normale Frage gestellt, nur weil mache guten Seiten kennen, entschuldigung das man fragt, meine Güte!#c


Glaub eher du hast nen schlechten Tag!?
Du solltest eher nen Gang zurückschalten!
Wenn du in deinem oberen Post schreibst dass du einfach keine Lust hast dich auf die Suche zu machen, kann man mit einem Antwortpost  wie von taxel schon mal rechnen!#d


----------



## Svenno 02 (27. Juni 2008)

*AW: Der Miniwobbler Fetisch Thread*



just_a_placebo schrieb:


> Svenno, bisschen Eigeninitiative schadet wirklich nicht. Ich müsste auch googlen, da sie in vielen Shops relativ gleich teuer sind. Manchmal findet man aber ein Schnäppchen. Da hilft nur suchen!
> 
> flo


 
Ja , vll haste Recht war schon so spät, das ich das mit der Frage gepostet  hab da schreibt man schon son Mist.

Tut mir Leid Taxel|peinlich


----------



## JanHofmann (28. Juni 2008)

*AW: Der Miniwobbler Fetisch Thread*



Kochtoppangler schrieb:


> die Ugly Duckling Wobbler , die kleinsten sind grad mal 2cm groß.
> Leider kommts bei denen recht häufig vor das sie schlecht laufen , zur Seite ausscheren etc . Sollte bei nem Preis von 6€ eigentlich anders sein .


 
Habe auch sehr viele Wobbler von Ugly D. Mit dem leichten links oder rechts Drall kann vorkommen, da sie Handgemacht sind. Habe mich auch erst bei einem Vertreter darüber beschwert. Er gab mir einen Tipp: Die Öse an der SChaufel mit einer feinen Zange nach links oder rechts biegen, funkt. einwandfrei! Man kann sogar den Drall selbst bestimmen!! Ist manchmal super wenn der Wobbler den Drall zu anderen Fluss Seite hat!!


----------



## holle (28. Juni 2008)

*AW: Der Miniwobbler Fetisch Thread*

yupp, das mit dem drall kann ich unterschreiben. 
die uglys müssen nicht immer soviel kosten. hab letztens auf rügen im altenkirchener angelshop welche für 2 eus pro stück bekommen (so günstig kann ich nicht mal selber bauen) und gleich mal mit 11 stück zugeschlagen :q. 

hier mal ein link zur ösen-einstell-sache.


----------



## taxel (28. Juni 2008)

*AW: Der Miniwobbler Fetisch Thread*



Svenno 02 schrieb:


> Ja , vll haste Recht war schon so spät, das ich das mit der Frage gepostet  hab da schreibt man schon son Mist.
> 
> Tut mir Leid Taxel|peinlich


Hallo noch mal,

ist ja wieder gut. #h Jetzt aber wieder zurück zum Thema.

Gruß

Axel


----------



## Bobster (14. Juli 2008)

*AW: Der Miniwobbler Fetisch Thread*

Hallo,
'bin seit einiger Zeit absoluter Fan dieser kleinen Mini-Wobbler, die ich auch schon erfolgreich selber herstelle. Naja, Übung macht den Meister. Leider besteht an den Gewässern die ich befischen darf für Kunstköder und Systeme ein Stahlvorfach oder Kevlar Zwang ,
so dass die Freude ein wenig gedämpft ist, da der Lauf dieser Minis doch erheblich gebremst, wenn nicht sogar damit unmöglich gemacht wird.
Kevlar Vorfachmaterial gibt es erst ab 5 Kg Tragkraft - meines Wissens.
Stahlvorfächer oder Meterware im gewünschten Durchmesser
sind schwer zu bekommen - ohne 100 Km zu fahren.
Mailorder, bei einen Warenmindestwert vom 30,00 Euronen
plus dieses und jenes an Kosten ist auch nicht gerade der bringer.
Nun ja, falls doch einer von Euch einen Tip hat,
bitte melden.

Danke

Bobster


----------



## holle (15. Juli 2008)

*AW: Der Miniwobbler Fetisch Thread*

probier das, ist hauchdünn.


----------



## Bobster (15. Juli 2008)

*AW: Der Miniwobbler Fetisch Thread*

@ Holle

Ah ja, 
vielen Dank !

Bobster


----------



## räuberhotzenplotz (26. Juli 2008)

*AW: Der Miniwobbler Fetisch Thread*

hier nen link mit den wobblern eines ebay verkäufers, den ich emfehlen kann. darunter auch viele kleine hornets


http://search.ebay.de/search/search...n=compare&copagenum=1&coentrypage=search&fgtp=


----------



## Bobster (7. August 2008)

*AW: Der Miniwobbler Fetisch Thread*

Was läuft ?

Werde am WE einige Eigenbauten ausprobieren und warte
noch sehnlichst auf eine Lieferung Mini's.
Falls ich mit den Eigenbauten was fange, werde ich berichten
oder die neuen Mini's empfehlen.



Erst Donnerstag....hoffentlich hält das Wetter

Bobster


----------



## Wasserpatscher (12. Februar 2009)

*AW: Der Miniwobbler Fetisch Thread*

Wird Zeit, dass dieser Thread mal wieder hochkommt - der Frühling ist gar nicht mehr so weit...


----------



## Ronny Kohlmann (13. Februar 2009)

*AW: Der Miniwobbler Fetisch Thread*

Hab das Bild schon mal in den Kunstköder-Thread gepostet, aber egal. ;-)

Hab nämlich noch eine Frage dazu: der kleine Bärschling mit dem gelben Bauch direkt oberhalb der 1Cent-Münze wird als Crankbait bezeichnet. Damit kann ich nicht viel anfangen, was ist damit gemeint?

Noch ein Tipp: die Forellenimitation an meinem Mittelfinger sieht im Wasser unglaublich realistisch aus! Auf jeden Fall kaufen! Ist aus der Colonel Gold Reihe! #6

http://img222.*ih.us/img222/5781/p1000592re3.jpg


----------



## Steinadler (13. Februar 2009)

*AW: Der Miniwobbler Fetisch Thread*

kann dir per crankbait grad nicht helfen ... aaaaaber der colonel ist echt super hatte den auch bis er mir von ner 2-3 kg forelle beim sprung abgerissen wurde finde die nur leider nirgends haste vllt nen link oder so ???


----------



## Flo-Zanderkönig (13. Februar 2009)

*AW: Der Miniwobbler Fetisch Thread*

Ein Crankbait wird einfach nur eingekurbelt. Er erzeugt dadurch schon einen "kranken" Lauf. Eben ein Köder zum suchen. So genannte Minnows etc. musst du "twitchen" um einen kranken durchs Wasser taumelden Fisch zu imitieren....
In Deutschland werden die Köder eigentlich meist nicht unterteilt, es sind einfach alles Wobbler

lg Flo


----------



## Ronny Kohlmann (13. Februar 2009)

*AW: Der Miniwobbler Fetisch Thread*

@ Steinadler:
kann dir leider mit Onlineshops nicht dienen, da ich den Wobbler bei einem Händler aus Fleisch und Blut gekauft habe

edit: STOP, habe ein wenig gegoogled und das Teil doch noch gefunden, sogar einen Euro günstiger als bei mir im Laden --> http://server2.gs-shop.de/200/cgi-b...576&bnr=13435003&Seite=frameset.htm&PKEY=ED91

@ Flo:
danke, wieder was gelernt!


----------



## Flo-Zanderkönig (13. Februar 2009)

*AW: Der Miniwobbler Fetisch Thread*

Gerlinger hatte/ hat die Colonel Reihe

lg Flo


----------



## Hooked (13. Februar 2009)

*AW: Der Miniwobbler Fetisch Thread*



Flo-Zanderkönig schrieb:


> Ein Crankbait wird einfach nur eingekurbelt. Er erzeugt dadurch schon einen "kranken" Lauf. Eben ein Köder zum suchen. So genannte Minnows etc. musst du "twitchen" um einen kranken durchs Wasser taumelden Fisch zu imitieren....
> In Deutschland werden die Köder eigentlich meist nicht unterteilt, es sind einfach alles Wobbler
> 
> lg Flo



Richtöööch
...crank = kurbeln


----------



## Bobster (12. März 2009)

*AW: Der Miniwobbler Fetisch Thread*

Gibt es was *Neues* außer Eigenbauten und altbewährtem
vom letzten Jahr ?

Ich habe mir vor einiger Zeit diesen Miniwobsatz
von Rapa geholt...

http://arturo.ar.funpic.de/pictures/newsbilder/koeder.jpg

In der Badewanne laufen die recht ordentlich ...|supergri

Bald geht es endlich wieder los..

Bobster


----------



## stanleyclan (12. März 2009)

*AW: Der Miniwobbler Fetisch Thread*

kann mir einer von euch vielleicht helfen?? ich suche Miniwobbler, die aber trotzdem schwer sind!sollen höchstens bis 5cm groß sein und dabei aber schwerer als 5g eght das?? hab schon mal welche gesehen aber finde die nicht mehr wieder....


----------



## lippfried (12. März 2009)

*AW: Der Miniwobbler Fetisch Thread*

zb.: die megabass griffon modelle


----------



## stanleyclan (12. März 2009)

*AW: Der Miniwobbler Fetisch Thread*

danke schon mal!! die sind super! kennt ihr noch mehr??


----------



## Ronny Kohlmann (12. März 2009)

*AW: Der Miniwobbler Fetisch Thread*



Bobster schrieb:


> Ich habe mir vor einiger Zeit diesen Miniwobsatz
> von Rapa geholt...
> 
> http://arturo.ar.funpic.de/pictures/newsbilder/koeder.jpg
> ...


 

Ich besitze selber den Erdnussgroßen redhead und die gleich große Barschimitation.

Ob RAPAS gut sind oder nicht kann man wirklich nicht sagen, weil kein RAPA wie der andere Läuft. Das sieht man auch auf den Bilder schon an der Stellung der Tauschaschaufel, bze. an der Stellung der Öse. Selbst die Körperform und Tauchschaufellänge ist bei eigentlich gleichen Modellen oft abweichend. Genormt ist was anderes!

Auf den Redhead habe ich nie etwas gefangen, während der Barsch ganz gut fluppt.
Aber billig sind die Teile allemal!


----------



## Bruzzlkracher (15. März 2009)

*AW: Der Miniwobbler Fetisch Thread*

Tach zusammen!

Kennt jemand den "L Plug" von Hart? Habe im INet leider nur diese Seite gefunden...

Sieht doch recht gut aus, aber weiss jemand, wie der läuft?

Merci schonmal!


----------



## holle (15. März 2009)

*AW: Der Miniwobbler Fetisch Thread*

kenn ich noch nicht.

aber die proportionen und die form der schaufel lässt einen weichen, schlängelnden lauf vermuten. also starkes arschwackeln verbunden mit gleichzeitigem flanken aber keinen harten druck sondern eher ein weiches, abgerundetes schlängeln. die rippen im körper dürften noch einiges an kleinen verwirbelungen produzieren. 
sagt mir meine innere statik. |supergri

ist nen versuch wert...


----------



## Pete Pike (15. März 2009)

*AW: Der Miniwobbler Fetisch Thread*

So Hallo ich meld mich nochmal hier, ich hab die Frage schon im UL-Fred gepostet, aber ebenso passend wäre sie hier, da ich fast immer mit Mimiwobblern auf Barsch angele, dreister weise kopier ich direkt mal rüber:

Wie stehts eigentlich aktuell mit der Fireline in diesen extrem dünnen Durchmessern? Sind die wirklich so dünn? Sind die rund oder eher flach? 


Ich bin ja immer auf der Suche nach was passenderem. Gibts momentan eigentlich eine generelle Empfehlung was UL und Miniwobblerschnüre angeht?

Danke!


----------



## Bruzzlkracher (15. März 2009)

*AW: Der Miniwobbler Fetisch Thread*



holle schrieb:


> aber die proportionen und die form der schaufel lässt einen weichen, schlängelnden lauf vermuten. also starkes arschwackeln verbunden mit gleichzeitigem flanken aber keinen harten druck sondern eher ein weiches, abgerundetes schlängeln. die rippen im körper dürften noch einiges an kleinen verwirbelungen produzieren.



|bigeyes wow...!!

werde mal einen Kauf- und Laufversuch starten, jetzt bin ich ja echt mal gespannt, wie richtig Du liegst...


----------



## Bobster (15. März 2009)

*AW: Der Miniwobbler Fetisch Thread*

@Rubber Duck

Da wäre mir ja fast was durch die Lappen gegangen :q

Bei Deinem "Kaufversuch" bin ich natürlich mit
P9 und P12 dabei #h
Also, falls das klappt bitte mitbestellen und kurze PN schicken.
'hab zwar noch 'ne Bestellung in Bonn, aber man kann ja nie
genug Tackle (auch zum nachbauen) haben.

Bobster


----------



## Bruzzlkracher (15. März 2009)

*AW: Der Miniwobbler Fetisch Thread*

@Bobster
Du hast Post! #4


----------



## Ab ans Wasser! (12. April 2009)

*AW: Der Miniwobbler Fetisch Thread*

Welcher Miniwobbler ist empfehelnswert?


----------



## Bobster (12. April 2009)

*AW: Der Miniwobbler Fetisch Thread*

...kommt immer 'drauf an |rolleyes

Bobster


----------



## Bluefire (13. April 2009)

*AW: Der Miniwobbler Fetisch Thread*



räuberhotzenplotz schrieb:


> hier nen link mit den wobblern eines ebay verkäufers, den ich emfehlen kann. darunter auch viele kleine hornets
> 
> 
> http://search.ebay.de/search/search...n=compare&copagenum=1&coentrypage=search&fgtp=



Hi, ich hab mir jetzt mal von der Ebay-Seite die HORNETS angeschaut, die räuberhotzenplotz gepostet hat! :m

Würde gerne bei uns im Neckar auf Bachforelle gehen, welches Dekor in 2,5g würdet ihr da empfehlen?

Danke und Gruß!


----------



## stanleyclan (13. April 2009)

*AW: Der Miniwobbler Fetisch Thread*

auf jeden fall das Bachforellendekor und vielleciht noch Weißfisch, falls der auch vorhanden ist


----------



## Student (13. April 2009)

*AW: Der Miniwobbler Fetisch Thread*



stanleyclan schrieb:


> auf jeden fall das Bachforellendekor und vielleciht noch Weißfisch, falls der auch vorhanden ist



Jo, würde ich auch empfehlen. Mit den Forellen-Designs hier hatten wir im Bach viele Bisse und Nachläufer...

Die Crankbaits sind 2,7 cm und der Minnow 4,6 cm.

Mfg,

Student


----------



## holle (13. April 2009)

*AW: Der Miniwobbler Fetisch Thread*

@ bluefire

in dem shop verfügbare gute farben sind
GS, D, und vor allem DB.


----------



## Bluefire (13. April 2009)

*AW: Der Miniwobbler Fetisch Thread*

Danke an Euch alle! :m

Werd mir da dann mal ein paar bestellen, der Shop bei Ebay scheint mir recht günstig zu sein! 

Danke nochmal!


----------



## stanleyclan (13. April 2009)

*AW: Der Miniwobbler Fetisch Thread*

@ student wo bekommt man di denn?? die du da zeigst??


----------



## Bluefire (13. April 2009)

*AW: Der Miniwobbler Fetisch Thread*

@Student:
Würde mich auch mal interessieren, die sehen interessant aus! :l


----------



## holle (13. April 2009)

*AW: Der Miniwobbler Fetisch Thread*

antworte mal stellvertretend
kangoku , rigge


----------



## Student (13. April 2009)

*AW: Der Miniwobbler Fetisch Thread*



holle schrieb:


> antworte mal stellvertretend



Jupp, genau die! Die Rigge Wobbler gibt es aber auch bald in Deutschland...

Sind auf jeden Fall geniale Mini-Wobbler #6

Schaut euch auch mal die hier an:

- Bassday Sugar Minnow 40/50 (Farb-Übersicht)
- Bassday Kangoku Helium (Farb-Übersicht)
- ZipBaits Rigge Deep 56
- ZipBaits Rigge 46F

Mfg,

Student


----------



## Bluefire (13. April 2009)

*AW: Der Miniwobbler Fetisch Thread*

Ui, das ist nichts für mein von Hängern geplagtes Budget! |supergri

Sehen aber echt interessant aus, hast du gute Erfolge mit denen?

Hab mir jetzt mal 10 Hornets bestellt, mal schauen wie die so sind.


----------



## Reisender (13. April 2009)

*AW: Der Miniwobbler Fetisch Thread*

Welche kann man dann auf Meerforellen verwenden ??
Denn ich habe keinen schimmer von den ganzen Wobblern....


----------



## Student (13. April 2009)

*AW: Der Miniwobbler Fetisch Thread*



Bluefire schrieb:


> Ui, das ist nichts für mein von Hängern geplagtes Budget! |supergri



Bei flachlaufenden Wobblern sind Hänger weniger das Problem, oder? Ich hab nur einen Wobbler in den Baum geworfen, weil die dank Tungsten sehr weit fliegen und ich mich verschätzt hatte |uhoh: - Aber ich bin hochgeklettert und hab ihn gerettet, nachdem das Stahlvorfach abgerissen war...



Reisender schrieb:


> Welche kann man dann auf Meerforellen verwenden ??



Beißen tun die bestimmt auf viele, nur sind die Haken etc. nicht unbedingt salzwasserfest. Da ist vielleicht ein Salzwasser-Wobbler wie der ZBL Minnow 50S nicht schlecht, den hab ich mir für Süßwasser gekauft und auf Einzelhaken umgerüstet.

Mfg

Student


----------



## holle (13. April 2009)

*AW: Der Miniwobbler Fetisch Thread*



Reisender schrieb:


> Welche kann man dann auf Meerforellen verwenden ??
> Denn ich habe keinen schimmer von den ganzen Wobblern....



wirfst du oder schleppst du?


----------



## Bobster (13. April 2009)

*AW: Der Miniwobbler Fetisch Thread*

@Student
_Die Rigge_ Wobbler_ gibt es aber auch bald in Deutschland..._


Natürlich wäre es nett, wenn Du uns sagen könntest
an wen man sich wenden kann !
Danke

Bobster


----------



## Reisender (14. April 2009)

*AW: Der Miniwobbler Fetisch Thread*

@Student

danke....2 solcher Wobbler habe ich, vielleicht nicht von der Firma, aber vom aussehen her sind sie gleich.|wavey:


@holle

ich werfe die Burschen vom Strand aus....oder halt im Wasser stehend.:m


----------



## Student (14. April 2009)

*AW: Der Miniwobbler Fetisch Thread*



Reisender schrieb:


> @Student
> danke....2 solcher Wobbler habe ich, vielleicht nicht von der Firma, aber vom aussehen her sind sie gleich.|wavey:



Wie oberflächlich! |bigeyes Die inneren Werte zählen doch :q

Mag-Drive System


----------



## Reisender (14. April 2009)

*AW: Der Miniwobbler Fetisch Thread*



Student schrieb:


> Wie oberflächlich! |bigeyes Die inneren Werte zählen doch :q
> 
> Mag-Drive System




Ja etwas ist auch drin bei denn, aber ich werde nicht nach sehen was es ist. #h#h


----------



## Student (14. April 2009)

*AW: Der Miniwobbler Fetisch Thread*



Reisender schrieb:


> Ja etwas ist auch drin bei denn, aber ich werde nicht nach sehen was es ist. #h#h



Ne, lass mal lieber...sonst hast du nicht nur "etwas" drin, sondern Wasser |supergri

Aber trotzdem: Wobbler ist nicht gleich Wobbler. Und nur was ähnlich aussieht, muss nicht ähnlich sein. 

Letztlich kommt es primär auf das Laufverhalten an und das sieht man leider weder im Geschäft noch auf Bildern. Selbst bei Videos weiß man oft nicht, wie die Rute geführt wird etc. und steht dann selbst wie ein Depp am Wasser und wundert sich, dass der Wobbler nicht so toll läuft wie gedacht.

Das deine Wobbler "ähnlich" aussehen, wäre für mich also kein Grund, keine neuen zu kaufen. Die meisten meiner Wobbler sehen irgendwie ähnlich aus, aber trotzdem ist jeder anders #h


----------



## Ab ans Wasser! (14. April 2009)

*AW: Der Miniwobbler Fetisch Thread*

Ich hab mir heut den Ugly Duckling sinking in 2cm und den Tiny P floating in 4cm zugelegt. 

Habt ihr mit denen schon Erfahrungen gemacht?


----------



## Ab ans Wasser! (15. April 2009)

*AW: Der Miniwobbler Fetisch Thread*

Ich weiß zwar, dass man feine Ruten verwenden sollte, aber kann ich auch meine 2,70m mit 15-40gramm wurfgewicht verwenden?


----------



## Bobster (15. April 2009)

*AW: Der Miniwobbler Fetisch Thread*

Eventuell noch einmal zur Klarstellung:

*Wir reden hier über "Mini-Wobbler" !*
*WG 2-5 Gramm*

Hier der Link zur Ausrüstung:
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=99185&highlight=Kombo&page=10

@Ab ans Wasser!

...und wenn Du doch schon weißt, dass es sich um "feines"
Gerät handelt, ist es doch logisch, daß das werfen mit 
einer WG 15-40 Gramm Rute nicht der "Bringer" werden wird !!!

Aber, jeder Jeck is anders oder Versuch macht Kluch !

Bobster


----------



## maxe-hh (15. April 2009)

*AW: Der Miniwobbler Fetisch Thread*

klar kannst du das. aber du hast ne schlechte verbindung zum köder, du spürst ihn nicht. wenn du da nen 3-5g köder dran hast merkst du ihn nicht und kannst ihn dadurch schlecht  führen. 
also lieber ne feine rute nehmen von 1-10g oder vielleicht 5-15g.
damit hast du nen ganz anderes feeling, kannst den köder besser führen und spürst den köder was wiederum bei der bisserkennung klar vorteile bringt. und es macht auch mehr spass.


----------



## Ab ans Wasser! (15. April 2009)

*AW: Der Miniwobbler Fetisch Thread*

also den wobbler den ich meine hat bei 2cm 2gramm 
Das mit der Rute lässt sich machen. Aber wie soll ich den 2gr. wobbler auf weite bringen?
Evtl. mit vorgeschaltetem Sbiro und dahinter 1,5-2meter fluoro?


----------



## Bobster (15. April 2009)

*AW: Der Miniwobbler Fetisch Thread*

Spiro is ne gute Idee !
FC beim Raubfischangeln ist keine gute Idee !
Gerade zu dieser Jahreszeit kann immer mal wieder ein
Hecht drauf knallen...und dann ?
Also führt kein Weg an |kopfkrat 2.5 Kg Flexonit vorbei.
...am besten noch ein ANTI-Tangle Röhrchen, sonst
verheddert sich alles beim werfen 

...aber da fangen natürlich die Kompromisse an.


Einen 2 Gramm MiniWob werfe ich mit meiner UL
|kopfkrat ca. 10-15 Meter---und das reicht für die kleinen.
Schließlich fischt man ja quer zum Ufer |rolleyes

Mit Deinen Möglichkeiten würde ich mich ganz langsam
an die Sache annähern. Such Dir doch erst mal die richtige 
MiniSnap Größe und häng Ihn dran |supergri
Ohne Wirbel ans Stahlvorfach und dann an die Hauptschnur....und werfe mal ein bisschen.
Eventuell reicht Dir ja die erzielte Weite.

Bobster


----------



## Ab ans Wasser! (15. April 2009)

*AW: Der Miniwobbler Fetisch Thread*

@bobster: "Schließlich fischt man quer zum Ufer..." ahso^^ wollte eigtl. weit hinaus


----------



## Bobster (15. April 2009)

*AW: Der Miniwobbler Fetisch Thread*

*Off Topic:*
Also, ich stelle mir das so vor, und meine Erfahrung in den Gewässern die ich befische, bestätigt meine These:
Was wird mit einem 2cm MiniWob imitiert ?
Brut ! Jungbrut oder zumindest die Brut vom letzten Jahr !
Einige Arten haben bei uns schon abgelaicht und wo steht die Brut und oder die Brut vom letzten Jahr ?
Doch nicht in 10 Meter tiefen Freiwasser !
Mag natürlich von Gewässer zu Gewässer verschieden sein,
bei uns steht/zieht die oben angesprochenen Brut seit
2 Wochen im Flachwasser, also ziemlich nah am Ufer !
Dort wo sich durch abgestorbenen Pflanzenreste, Wasserflöhe, Plankton kurz um, Nahrung bildet.
Nun, und rate mal wer unter oder neben der Brut
steht/zieht ?   Ich :m

Spaß beiseite, natürlich der Barsch, der Hecht etc.
Deshalb werfe ich den Miniwob erst einmal links und rechts
so weit ich komme, paralel zum Ufer, 1 Meter, 2 Meter,
3 Meter Abstand vom Ufer usw.

So, jetzt hol Dir ne Ausrüstung wie im UL Tröt beschrieben,
oder verfeinere Deine vorhandene Ausrüstung.
Das klappt schon...

UL im Frühjahr auf Barsche ist Spaß pur 

Bobster


----------



## Ronny Kohlmann (15. April 2009)

*AW: Der Miniwobbler Fetisch Thread*

Sobald man einen Sbiro vorschaltet geht der Miniwobblerspaß flörten. Da kann man gleich mit Streamer oder Naturködern angeln, das Gefühl für den Köder ist völlig weg.

Mit einem leichten Rütchen, 16er Schnur und einem mini direkt an der Hauptschnur (ohne Anwesenheit von Hechten) macht das angeln richtig laune und gestaltet sich sehr variantenreich.


----------



## Slipknot1 (15. April 2009)

*AW: Der Miniwobbler Fetisch Thread*



Ronny Kohlmann schrieb:


> Sobald man einen Sbiro vorschaltet geht der Miniwobblerspaß flörten. Da kann man gleich mit Streamer oder Naturködern angeln, das Gefühl für den Köder ist völlig weg.
> 
> Mit einem leichten Rütchen, 16er Schnur und einem mini direkt an der Hauptschnur (ohne Anwesenheit von Hechten) macht das angeln richtig laune und gestaltet sich sehr variantenreich.



Mhh also ich hab ein See bei mir vor der Haustür. 4,5 Hektar groß. Bei dem sind die ersten 10 Meter sehr seichtes Wasser. Wie komme ich weiter?

Vielleicht ein kleines Bleischrot vorm Miniwobbler?


----------



## Bobster (16. April 2009)

*AW: Der Miniwobbler Fetisch Thread*

Leute,
wir reden hier über MiniWobs !

Das heißt:
jedes zusätzliche Gewicht, sei es ein Spiro,
ein Snap, ein Stahlvorfach, ein Blei etc.,

*.....kann *die Laufeigenschaften des MiniWobs verändern !

Die Dinger wiegen halt nun mal so wenig :g

...und wenn ich an einem 2 Gr. Minwob (floating)
noch ein 5 Gr. Blei vorschalte um auf Weite zu kommen,
kann man den MinWob doch gleich auf Grund legen
und an alle Drillingsspitzen ein paar Körner Futtermais
aufziehen#q

Bobster


----------



## Ronny Kohlmann (16. April 2009)

*AW: Der Miniwobbler Fetisch Thread*



Slipknot1 schrieb:


> Mhh also ich hab ein See bei mir vor der Haustür. 4,5 Hektar groß. Bei dem sind die ersten 10 Meter sehr seichtes Wasser. Wie komme ich weiter?
> 
> Vielleicht ein kleines Bleischrot vorm Miniwobbler?


 
Ohne Hilfsmittel kommst du gar nicht weiter, was aber auch nicht schlimm ist, da die Fischbrut (die du mit dem Miniwobbler imitieren willst), sich auch im Nahbereich aufhhält.


----------



## Ab ans Wasser! (16. April 2009)

*AW: Der Miniwobbler Fetisch Thread*

Und wenn ich mit nem Mini-Wobbler vom Boot fische?


----------



## Ab ans Wasser! (16. April 2009)

*AW: Der Miniwobbler Fetisch Thread*

Kann ich also nicht weit raus kommen mit mini-wobblern in keiner Hinsicht?
Bei mir muss ich mind! 10meter werfen...


----------



## Student (16. April 2009)

*AW: Der Miniwobbler Fetisch Thread*



Slipknot1 schrieb:


> Mhh also ich hab ein See bei mir vor der Haustür. 4,5 Hektar groß. Bei dem sind die ersten 10 Meter sehr seichtes Wasser. Wie komme ich weiter?



Mit nem Boot? 

Also wenn du nicht die absoluten Mini-Wobbler mit 2-3,5 cm willst: Es gibt auch 4,5 cm Wobbler mit 7,8 Gramm, die lassen sich natürlich sehr weit werfen.

Aber wie gesagt: Für die Seemitte sind Mini-Wobbler nicht konzipiert...


----------



## Ab ans Wasser! (16. April 2009)

*AW: Der Miniwobbler Fetisch Thread*

Gehen eigtl. Forellen, bzw. Lachsforellen auch auf 4cm. wobbler in Barsch dekor oder lieber 2cm wobbler in Regenbogen dekor


----------



## Bobster (16. April 2009)

*AW: Der Miniwobbler Fetisch Thread*

Geh' angeln und sitz bei dem Wetter nicht
den ganzen Tag am PC !

Ab ans Wasser #d


Bobster


----------



## Student (16. April 2009)

*AW: Der Miniwobbler Fetisch Thread*



Ab ans Wasser! schrieb:


> Gehen eigtl. Forellen, bzw. Lachsforellen auch auf 4cm. wobbler in Barsch dekor oder lieber 2cm wobbler in Regenbogen dekor



Eine richtige Forelle nimmt auch problemlos Wobbler mit 7 oder 9 cm...probier es aus, beide Farben sind gut.


----------



## Ab ans Wasser! (16. April 2009)

*AW: Der Miniwobbler Fetisch Thread*

Sorry Bobster, aber 1. Ist im Moment Kunstköderverbot
                           2. Muss ich gerade am Pc arbeiten und da kommt eine
                               Abwechslung recht und 
                           3. glaube ich eher, dass jemand, der solche unprogressiven
                               Beiträge postet besser angeln gehen sollte und dort seinen Frust 
                               ablassen sollte oder er denkt sich seins und schweigt !


----------



## Bruzzlkracher (16. April 2009)

*AW: Der Miniwobbler Fetisch Thread*



Ab ans Wasser! schrieb:


> 3. glaube ich eher, dass jemand, der solche unprogressiven
> Beiträge postet besser angeln gehen sollte und dort seinen Frust
> ablassen sollte oder er denkt sich seins und schweigt !


 
hallo hallo...

direkt auf 180?

hast bisher doch alle Deine Fragen beantwortet bekommen... auch von Bobster

warum packst Du direkt den Knüppel aus?


----------



## Ab ans Wasser! (16. April 2009)

*AW: Der Miniwobbler Fetisch Thread*

Ja Sorry. Frieden.


----------



## GuidoOo (16. April 2009)

*AW: Der Miniwobbler Fetisch Thread*

Was für eine Frage: 
Und wenn ich vom Boot angel?

Hm was wird dann wohl sein?
Ja richtig...du kannst in der Mitte vom See angeln#6
Aber die max.10m sind immernoch max. 10m 
Vom Boot ist es natü garkein Prob. seinen gewünschten Spot anzuwerfen!

Vllt darf man bei euch ja mit nem Bellyboot angeln?
Wäre eine Sache, die für dich vllt sinnvoll wäre:m

man man man...was ne Frage |wavey:


----------



## Ab ans Wasser! (21. April 2009)

*AW: Der Miniwobbler Fetisch Thread*

Ich hab zwei ganz langsam sinkende Weitwurfoliven von Sänga auf die Hauptschnur gemacht und dann ein 1.30m langes Fluorovorfach und ich muss sagen das ist genial.
Spüre jederzeit den Köder und kann variabelfischen da die Oliven fast schweben und der Wobbler(4cm) schwimmt. Geil!


----------



## Bobster (3. Juni 2009)

*AW: Der Miniwobbler Fetisch Thread*

Gibt es was neues auf dem Markt ?

z.Zt. läuft es sehr gut mit Mini-Wobs auf Barsche.
Alles spielt sich günstigerweise recht nah im Uferbereich ab,
wo die Schwärme der Jungbrut stehen.
Ungünstig ist z.Zt der starke, böige Wind in unserer Region.

Da ich auf Mini-Wobs doch den einen oder anderen feisten
Jung-Hecht an die Leine bekomme, fische ich nur mit Stahlvorfach !
Das funktioniert ohne Schwierigkeiten. Das feinste/dünnste "Flexonit" ist ideal und beeinträchtigt in keinster weise den Lauf des Mini-Wobs. Den Barschen/Hechten ist es sowieso
total egal 

Favoriten z.Zt. 
Flat- und Tiny Fry,
die kleinsten Rapalas
sowie Eigenbauten - alles mit Einzelhaken, keine Drillinge !
Interessanterweise sind bei uns nur "Minnow-Style"
Wobbler fängig.

Bobster


----------



## micbrtls (17. August 2009)

*AW: Der Miniwobbler Fetisch Thread*

Kann dir folgendes empfehlen:

1. Das Cover der letzten Esox 
2. Produktvorstellung in der nächsten Blinker

MfG


----------



## micbrtls (17. August 2009)

*AW: Der Miniwobbler Fetisch Thread*

PS: Sehen doch nett aus, gelle?


----------



## Bobster (19. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Der Miniwobbler Fetisch Thread*

...möchte diesen schönen Tröt auch mal wieder aus 
der Versenkung holen...

Da für mich die Zeit der Minis für dieses Jahr so ziemlich vorbei ist, hier mal einige wirkliche TOP BRINGER 2009
für mich:
http://www.camo-tackle.de/ecogear-premium-hard-bait-c-854_889.html
sowie
http://www.camo-tackle.de/nories-nories-hardbaits-c-1265_1337.html
und nicht zu vergessen:
http://www.nippon-tackle.com/Wobbler/Mini-Wobbler:::1_12.html

und micbrtls seine:
http://www.mbfishing.de/?site=shop&cat=14
werde ich nächste Saison ausprobieren.


Es war eine tolle "Miniwobbler" Saison, mit vielen Highlights
sowohl von den Produkten die herauskamen als auch von den
Fängen.

Petri


----------



## Michael_05er (20. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Der Miniwobbler Fetisch Thread*

Hi zusammen,
ich bin vom UL-Thread mal hier gelandet, da ich an Mini-Ködern hauptsächlich Wobbler habe (und die auch total knuffig finde, Bilder kommen vielleicht noch). Die haben bis jetzt wenig Wasser gesehen, aber das will ich ändern. Welche Montagen fischt Ihr denn? Ich habe eine dünne geflochtene, würde aber gerne Fluorocarbon vorschalten. Ich hatte vor, dabei möglichst Gewicht zu sparen, also kein Knotenlos-verbinder samt Wirbel und Snap zu verwenden, sondern alles zu knoten (Albright- bzw. Rapala-Knoten). Wie sind denn da die Erfahrungen? Und welches Fluorocarbon könnt Ihr empfehlen (Marke/Stärke)? Als Geflochtene habe ich eine 0,13er Adrenaline spinning braid mit 6,5 kg, werde mich aber eventuell noch etwas weiter nach unten orientieren. Ich hätte halt die Befürchtung, dass die ganzen Metallteile den Lauf bzw. das Schwimmverhalten des Wobblers verschlechtern. Oder gibt es auch für UL geeignetes Stahlvorfach, dass nicht zu schwer ist?
Danke schonmal und Grüße,
Michael


----------



## micbrtls (20. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Der Miniwobbler Fetisch Thread*

@ Bobster: Momentan habe ich ja auch erst über 70 Miniwobbler bis 45 mm bei mir im Shop, bis zur nächsten Saison werden das wohl weit über 150 sein! Die ersten Tests mit den neuen Modellen waren erfolgreich, für dieses Jahr ists aber zu spät.


----------



## taxel (20. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Der Miniwobbler Fetisch Thread*

Hallo,

als geflochtene verwende ich Power Pro in 5lb. Die kommt zoll- und steuerfrei direkt in den Briefkasten. In Deutschland wird die als 0,10 mm verkauft. Die Schnur ist saudünn, aber leider nicht mehr rund wie ab 10 lb / 0,15 mm. Ich kenne nur eine Schnur, die in dieser Stärke rund ist: Stroft. Die kostet aber auch das dreifache.

Als Fluorocarbon verwende ich Gamakatsu und Seaguar von 0,26 mm bis 0,35 mm. 

Falls du Stahl verwenden willst, gibt es zum Beispiel Flexonit in 0,20 mm.

Fluorocarbon und Hauptschnur verbinde ich mit dem Slim Beauty Knoten. Hier als Video oder hier als Animation zu sehen.

Ich verwende kleine Karabiner. Das geht meiner Meinung nach kaum auf den Lauf des Köders. Der Rapalaknoten ist auch nicht schlecht, kostet aber Zeit beim Köderwechsel und das Vorfach wird schnell kürzer.

Gruß

Axel


----------



## Bondex (22. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Der Miniwobbler Fetisch Thread*

ist ja´n interessanter Threat den ich bisher merkwürdigerweise verpaßt habe, da muß ich mich jetzt erstmal durchlesen ;-)


----------



## Bobster (22. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Der Miniwobbler Fetisch Thread*

...und wie hier zum x-male beschrieben,

Ich fische *Minwobbler mit Stahlvorfach* !

Es beeinträchtigt in keinster weise den Lauf des Wobblers !
..und ich fange von Barschen über Döbel, Forellen bis hin zu Hechten alles damit

...man muß sich nur mit der Sache beschäftigen :q


----------



## Bobster (22. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Der Miniwobbler Fetisch Thread*

..die Verbindung zwischen superfeinem Geflecht
und Stahlvorfach wird bei mir durch einen 
Pitzenbauer Ringl hergestellt....

...die Verbindung zwischen Mono oder FC und Stahlvorfach
auch mit P-Ring !

Am Ende des Stahlvorfaches kommt *wieder *ein P-Ring
und dann ein Micro-Snap (000) und dann der Miniwobbler.

Das dünnste Flexonit ist "getwizzelt" und mit Epoxi veredelt...

..falls sich jemand dafür interessiert bitte hier mal richtig lesen, denn es ist schon (fast) alles geschrieben worden.

Bei uns ist das fischen auf Raubfisch nur mit
Stahlvorfach oder Kevlar erlaubt.
Deshalb auch die "Spezial-gedöns-Vorfächer"

Wenn ohne Stahl geangelt werden darf ist es doch einfach und uninteressant |supergri


----------



## Michael_05er (22. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Der Miniwobbler Fetisch Thread*

Danke für die Antworten und Danke für den Knotentipp, Axel. Den werde ich mal versuchen. Vielleicht klappt es ja dieses Jahr noch mit dem Forellensee der Spinnfischer-IG, dann könnten wir uns ja live über Wobbler und Montagen austauschen.
Grüße,
Michael


----------



## Hooked (22. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Der Miniwobbler Fetisch Thread*

Hi! |wavey:

@Bobster
Warum machst Du vor den Snap denn noch einen P-Ring?


----------



## Bobster (22. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Der Miniwobbler Fetisch Thread*

Der "Snap" spielt im Ring wunderschön 

Bei Stahl, versiegel ich das getwizzelte mit Epoxi,
wenn der Ring nicht wäre, würde das Stahlvorfach
am Snap durch das Epoxi ohne Spiel festgeklebt !
Somit bring ich mit dem P-Ring einen super, feinen Lauf
zum twitchen oder einkurbeln in den Wobbler.


----------



## Bruzzlkracher (23. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Der Miniwobbler Fetisch Thread*

Mensch, Ihr Miniwobblerfetischisten! #d

Nehmt doch mal *grosse *Köder für *grosse *Fische! |bla:


----------



## Leon (23. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Der Miniwobbler Fetisch Thread*

Der auf dem Bild ist doch ein Hart Pixel Minnow Wobbler , oder ?
Geht sehr gut auf Forellen:m


----------



## Bobster (23. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Der Miniwobbler Fetisch Thread*

...und Barsche mögen ihn auch :q


----------



## Bruzzlkracher (5. November 2009)

*AW: Der Miniwobbler Fetisch Thread*

Moinsen!

|bigeyesSchon den hier gesehen?|bigeyes

|wavey:


----------



## micbrtls (5. November 2009)

*AW: Der Miniwobbler Fetisch Thread*

15 Euronen für einen 35 mm Wobbler, nur weil Illex drauf steht?? Warte besser bis nächstes Jahr, dann bekommste sehr gute Wobbler zum halben Preis!


----------



## Kochtoppangler (5. November 2009)

*AW: Der Miniwobbler Fetisch Thread*

kauf ihn halt für 12€ incl. porto bei Shimreels , dann steht auch nicht illex sondern Jackall druff #c

Werd mir auf jeden fall zur kommenden Forellensaison den einen oder anderen holen.


----------



## Hooked (5. November 2009)

*AW: Der Miniwobbler Fetisch Thread*



Bobster schrieb:


> Der "Snap" spielt im Ring wunderschön
> 
> Bei Stahl, versiegel ich das getwizzelte mit Epoxi,
> wenn der Ring nicht wäre, würde das Stahlvorfach
> ...



Der Wobbler hat doch im Snap selber, genug Spiel. Ausserdem ist das auch zusätzliches Gewicht.

Naja, muss ich mal vergleichen. Ich benutze die Ringe auch, aber nicht direkt vorm Snap.


----------



## micbrtls (6. November 2009)

*AW: Der Miniwobbler Fetisch Thread*

Habe mitbekommen, das in der nächsten ESOX ein "Knoten" beschrieben wird, mit der man das Raubfischforfach direkt mit der Hauptschnur verbunden werden kann, ohne das es Tragkraftsverlust gibt. Es wird auch kein störender Wirbel mehr gebraucht.


----------



## holle (6. November 2009)

*AW: Der Miniwobbler Fetisch Thread*

dürfte der "namenlose knoten" oder auch "schlagschnurknoten" sein. 
funzt prima das dingens. kann mich nicht erinnern wann ich zuletzt nen wirbel gebraucht habe. 
bei dünner mono in den halben knoten zwei umschläge, hält besser. 
beim thema stahlvorfach mit hauptschnur verbinden bin ich aber auch eher nutzer des pitzenbauer-ringerl`s.


----------



## micbrtls (6. November 2009)

*AW: Der Miniwobbler Fetisch Thread*

Nein, ist ein anderer. Reinschauen sollte sich also lohnen, im Supermarkt kann man ja erst mal reinstöbern und dann evtl. mitnehmen. Aber ein schönes Bild von dem Knoten, werde den mal des öfteren testen.


----------



## Bobster (6. November 2009)

*AW: Der Miniwobbler Fetisch Thread*

...unter
*Hechtsicher auf Barsche*
im "Raubfisch" Seite 45 als
sogenannter "Alarm Johannes Barsch Dietel" Knoten :q
Ein 7x7 mit FluoCarbon verbunden.

Erscheint mir einfacher geknotet 
als der Schlagschnurknoten #c

Probier ich beide mal aus am WE.


----------



## Ronny Kohlmann (20. November 2009)

*AW: Der Miniwobbler Fetisch Thread*

Au mann sind die geil!!! 
Den zweiten habe ich mal irgendwie als Jungangler für ein paar Mark in einer Grabbelkiste erstanden. DER Knaller auf kleine Barsche, macht wirklich unglaublich Spaß damit zu fischen! Bin drauf und dran die zu bestellen, bin aber vom Preis schockiert...

http://www.wobblerundco.de/popup_image.php?pID=230&image=0

http://www.wobblerundco.de/product_info.php?pName=yozuri-aile-goby-p-231&cName=wobbler-yozuri-c-8_16


----------



## fischdieb22 (12. Januar 2010)

*AW: Der Miniwobbler Fetisch Thread*



micbrtls schrieb:


> 15 Euronen für einen 35 mm Wobbler, nur weil Illex drauf steht?? Warte besser bis nächstes Jahr, dann bekommste sehr gute Wobbler zum halben Preis!




Also die neue 2010er Version habe ich noch nicht gefischt, aber von dem Vorgängermodell habe ich letztes Jahr 4 Stück verschlissen, da sie alle von Hecht und Zander zerbissen wurden.
Den letzten Hecht konnte ich Weihnachten fangen.
Mit Sbiro und 2m FC kommt man auf Weite und Tiefe.

Der Preis ist natürlich gezuckert aber er hat mich überzeugt!

Die neuen werde ich dann mal im Frühjahr auf Forelle testen.


----------



## Nine (12. Januar 2010)

*AW: Der Miniwobbler Fetisch Thread*

Die kleinen Teile kosten echt ne Menge!! aber der Fangerfolg ist einfach super.Die Wobbler sind auch super auf Forelle.Habe grad mal mir den Link
angeschaut die geben doch grad 8% Prozent Rabatt auf jeden Einkauf.
www.wobblerundco.de
Ich werde gleich mal bestellen,weil die Yakima Spinner auch klasse sind,die ich sonst direkt in den USA bestelle.
Danke für den Info @ Ronny Kohlmann


----------



## Nolfravel (12. Januar 2010)

*AW: Der Miniwobbler Fetisch Thread*

Moin Leute,

ich glaub ich melde mich hier zum ersten  Mal,
und dass obwohl ich diese Dinger liebe...

Hab mir grad den Megabass x-30 gegönnt, was haltet ihr von dem?
Würde ja gern ausprobieren, aber bis 1.3 ist Spinnfischverbot:c


Gruß Jan Peter


----------



## quandle (13. Januar 2010)

*AW: Der Miniwobbler Fetisch Thread*

sers leute,

hab mir das komplette sortiment von mosa zugelegt (ist bestellt) :vik:

wer fischt mit den teilen und wie klappts ? hab schon viel gutes über diese dinger gehört !

gruß quandle

wer hat eigentlich die kombo?
skelli 2,10m in bis 12 g wg, kleinste red arc


----------



## quandle (17. Januar 2010)

*AW: Der Miniwobbler Fetisch Thread*

hi,

wollte mal fragen wo ihr eure drillinge und einzelhacken für eure mini-wobbler kauft (online)

hab einige drillinge die nichts taugen und die ich gegen bessere ersetzen will 

gruß quandle


----------



## Bobster (17. Januar 2010)

*AW: Der Miniwobbler Fetisch Thread*

Miniwobbler rüste ich teilweise mit "Einzelhaken" aus.
Für mich ein "entspannteres" fischen ohne Fehlbisse.

Hier gibt es u.a. die Einzelhaken.
http://www.nippon-tackle.com/Haken-....html?XTCsid=95d760724f637652e8f2c62e3a95f019


Diese Drillinge habe ich letztens bei
einigen "preiswerten" Miniwobs getauscht.
Ich verwende diese auch gerne bei Miniwob Eigenbauten.
http://www.nippon-tackle.com/Haken-Kleinteile/Drillinge-Schutz/DT-55-Short-Heavy-Wire::870.html


...und denke drann, wenn Du die Drillinge bei Miniwobs austauschen möchtest (ich würde Einzelhaken empfehlen !)
solltest Du auch zusätzlich einen qualitativ hochwertigeren
Sprengring verwenden.


----------



## taxel (18. Januar 2010)

*AW: Der Miniwobbler Fetisch Thread*

Hallo, 

hier findest du einiges über Einzelhaken für Miniwobbler. 

Die Gamakatsu LS 3423 F hat mir mein Händler für 1,90 Euro pro Päckchen bestellt.

Drillinge habe ich auch meist bei ihm gekauft. Er hat meist VMC oder Gamakatsu.

Gruß

Axel


----------



## Bobster (12. März 2010)

*AW: Der Miniwobbler Fetisch Thread*

Dank Rubber Duck kam heute der 
*MeteorSergeant *von Valley Hill
in 2 facher Ausführung ins Sauerland.

Interessant:
Einzelhaken ohne Wiederhaken.
Snap for free.

50mm
3,5g


----------



## Bruzzlkracher (13. März 2010)

*AW: Der Miniwobbler Fetisch Thread*

hab eben auch mal zugeschlagen, für 3,99 EUR / Stück konnte ich nicht widerstehen...|rolleyes
2xTaipan
1xStorm


----------



## holle (13. März 2010)

*AW: Der Miniwobbler Fetisch Thread*

der mittlere ist bei mir auch 3x vertreten. 
fangen und laufen ganz gut.

der obere ist eher mist, meiner zumindest. läuft irgendwie nur bei langsamster führung, wenns schneller wird dreht er sich auf die seite. ist auch nicht mit öse einstellen behebbar.

den unteren kenn ich noch nicht, sieht aber schonmal gut aus.


----------



## Bruzzlkracher (13. März 2010)

*AW: Der Miniwobbler Fetisch Thread*

ja, glaube auch, dass man den ersten "knicken" kann, aber ich war so in Fahrt...|scardie:

was soll´s, sonst wird ´n Schlüsselanhänger draus :q


----------



## Torsten Rühl (23. März 2010)

*AW: Der Miniwobbler Fetisch Thread*

Zur Zeit fische ich den Alex Ritmo in allen Grössen und Farben.
Die letzten Tage haben sich einige Barsche und Forellen über diese Köder her gemacht.
das Laufverhalten ist wirklich sehr gut und wenn ich noch mehr teste werde ich mich bestimmt verlieben....


----------



## Bobster (23. März 2010)

*AW: Der Miniwobbler Fetisch Thread*

..die machen zumindest einen variantenreichen Eindruck.
...und gut zu wissen, dass sie vernüftig laufen.

Eigenartiger weise, "funktionieren" an meinen Gewässern die ich befische bei weitem die "Minnow-Style" Wobbler besser
als die "bauchigen" #c


----------



## Havelritter (12. April 2010)

*AW: Der Miniwobbler Fetisch Thread*

*@Bobster* Keine Sorge, da bist Du nicht der Einzige! Die Cranbaits _(Illex Chubby)_ liefen bei mir, warum auch immer, nur in den Monaten Juli, August, September. In den Monaten davor/danach lag die Quote gefühlt bei 8 _(Minnow)_ zu 2 _(Crank)_ Bisse.

Das gleiche Bild zeichnet sich dieses Jahr ab. Ich habe noch keinen auf Crankbait, aber schon ordentlich Fisch auf Minnow-Style gefangen. In beiden Kategorien jeweils mit Größen von 3 bis 8cm getestet.

_Gewässer, siehe Signatur_


----------



## Nolfravel (12. April 2010)

*AW: Der Miniwobbler Fetisch Thread*

@ Bobtser und Kackfisch


Und ich dachte schon, ich wäre alleine:q.
Habe bisher kaum was auf die bauchigen (Illex Chubby) aber im Verhältnis deutlich mehr auf die schlanken (Illex Chubby-Minnow) gefangen.
Im Verhältnis trotzdem auf beide recht wenig, liegt aber wohl daran, dass ich armer SChülere bin, und die Dinger deswegen fast nur vom boot aus fische.
Dieses jahr geht es deutlich mehr mit dem Boot los, und dann gibt es hoffentlich auch mehr Fänge damit.


Gruß Jan Peter


----------



## Havelritter (12. April 2010)

*AW: Der Miniwobbler Fetisch Thread*

Versuch mit den Minis mal die Schilfkante, bzw. die Uferbereiche! Ich fische nur vom Ufer aus, da gingen die kleinen Minnows letztes Jahr richtig ab _(Illex Tiny Fry 38 & 50 in Green Squash)_ :l

Meinen 50er Tiny Fry hat es letztes Wochenende entschärft. Brückenpfeiler genau um 5cm verfehlt -bäm, tauchschaufel ab :c


----------



## Bobster (13. April 2010)

*AW: Der Miniwobbler Fetisch Thread*

Tauchschaufel ab durch draufsetzten, drauftreten
oder Zielwerfen an den Brückenpfeiler - -
Kein Problem. 

5-Minuten Epoxi-Kleber - hält Bombenfest !


Ich glaub ich verkaufe alle meine "bauchigen" Miniwobs #c


----------



## Bobster (13. April 2010)

*AW: Der Miniwobbler Fetisch Thread*



Kackfisch schrieb:


> Versuch mit den Minis mal die Schilfkante, bzw. die Uferbereiche! Ich fische nur vom Ufer aus, da gingen die kleinen Minnows letztes Jahr richtig ab _(Illex Tiny Fry 38 & 50 in Green Squash)_


 

....wobei meine Sammlung an "Flat Fry's" auch zur
Disposition stehen könnte #c

....wesentlich "unfängiger", gerade getwicht, als 
die normale Form der 38iger oder 50iger.


----------



## fischdieb22 (13. April 2010)

*AW: Der Miniwobbler Fetisch Thread*



Bobster schrieb:


> Ich glaub ich verkaufe alle meine "bauchigen" Miniwobs #c



Dank sag früh genung bescheid, damit ich mir noch die besten aussuchen kann!:q
Bei mir ist es nämlich genau anders herum als bei euch! Der Chubby ist in meinen Gewässern das absolute Optimum! Egal welche Fischart, sowohl Forelle Zander Hecht oder Barsch! Auch die Jahreszeit spielt bei mir keine Rolle.

Ich habe im letzten Jahr vier Chubbys zerschossen weil sie nach vielen Attacken einfach fertig waren. Teures Vergnügen aber es hat sich gelohnt!:q


----------



## Bruzzlkracher (13. April 2010)

*AW: Der Miniwobbler Fetisch Thread*



Kackfisch schrieb:


> Meinen 50er Tiny Fry hat es letztes Wochenende entschärft. Brückenpfeiler genau um 5cm verfehlt -bäm, tauchschaufel ab :c


herzlichen Glückwunsch zum Mini-Jerkbait!

oder vllt. mal am DropShot probieren?



Bobster schrieb:


> ....wobei meine Sammlung an "Flat Fry's" auch zur
> Disposition stehen könnte (...) wesentlich "unfängiger"....


die haben mir auch noch nie zugesagt


----------



## Havelritter (13. April 2010)

*AW: Der Miniwobbler Fetisch Thread*



Bobster schrieb:


> Tauchschaufel ab durch draufsetzten, drauftreten
> oder Zielwerfen an den Brückenpfeiler - -
> Kein Problem.
> 
> ...



Wär alles schon passiert, wenn ich die Tauchschaufel (den abgebrochenen Teil) gefunden hätte. Als Jerk läuft der aber auch gar nicht so schlecht, hab das natürlich gleich ausprobiert :q

Die Flat Fly's sehen auf den Bildern in den Onlineshops aber irgendwie nicht "bauchig" aus, dachte bis jetzt eigentlich das es sich dabei um "Minnow-Style" handelt?!?

Sag mal bescheid, wenn Du welche aus deiner Sammlung verkaufen möchtest |rolleyes

*@fischdieb22* So unterschiedlich kanns laufen! Wenn auch Du Minnow-Wobbler im Angebot hast, dann bitte PM an mich!

[...]

Anderes Thema

*Habt ihr schon Unterschiede bezüglich der Fangstatistik ausmachen können, wenn es um das Thema "mit oder ohne Tungsten-Kugeln geht (Rasselwobbler)?"*


Gruß,
Marco


----------



## Bobster (13. April 2010)

*AW: Der Miniwobbler Fetisch Thread*

...hier mal was ganz "schnuckeliges" :l

Lucky Craft
B'Freeze 48S
2,9g

perlweiß mit goldglitter :k

...im dunkeln ist die kleine hellgrünn fluoreszierend :q


----------



## Bobster (13. April 2010)

*AW: Der Miniwobbler Fetisch Thread*



Kackfisch schrieb:


> Wär alles schon passiert, wenn ich die Tauchschaufel (den abgebrochenen Teil) gefunden hätte. Als Jerk läuft der aber auch gar nicht so schlecht, hab das natürlich gleich ausprobiert :q
> _Jerks sind immer gut genausogut kannst Du Dir aber auch eine Tauchschaufeln selber bauen._
> 
> Die Flat Fly's sehen auf den Bildern in den Onlineshops aber irgendwie nicht "bauchig" aus, dachte bis jetzt eigentlich das es sich dabei um "Minnow-Style" handelt?!?
> ...


 
Nun denn, hoffentlich kommt die Brut bald hoch, dann ist wieder Miniwobbler Hightime !


----------



## PikeHunter_Fabi (13. April 2010)

*AW: Der Miniwobbler Fetisch Thread*

Mal ne dumme Frage...fischt ihr mit den Dingern auch auf Hecht? Wenn ja die Mini-Drillinge halten doch des gar nich aus oder??

Gruß Fabi


----------



## Havelritter (14. April 2010)

*AW: Der Miniwobbler Fetisch Thread*

*@bob*

_...Tauchschaufel_: Hier im Board ja einen ganzen Schwung Infos. Ich glaub im "Wobbler-Bau-Thread" stand sogar aus welchem Material man die schnitzt. Werde damit aber noch warten bis sich die Anzahl der abgebrochenen Tauchschaufeln erhöht hat.

_..Flat Fly's: _Danke, so hab ich die auf den Bildern nämlich auch in Erinnerung

_...Rasselwobbler: _Bis auf ein Paar Mosa und Dorado Wobbler rasselt bei mir alles. Ich werd mal meine Fangstatistik um diesen Punkt erweitern und schauen was am Jahresende dabei raus kommt. Gefühlt liegt es meines erachtens nach an der Köderführung, nicht am Klang - schaun ma a mal.

_...B'Freeze 48S: _Sehr schickes Ding, nur mit dem Preis der Lucky's kann ich mich noch nicht so richtig anfreunden, bzw. fällt mir die Argumentation gegenüber der höheren Macht immer so schwer, dass sich noch keiner in meine Box verirrt hat |bla:

_...Brutfisch: _Bei uns gehts schon los! Letztes Wochenende war an der Schilfkante den ganzen Tag lang "Sternstunde" :m


*@fabi123* Alles was in meiner Signatur steht, ging ausnahmslos auf das Konto von Miniwobblern. Ich denke wenn die Qualität der Minis passt und die Bremse gut eingestellt ist hat man mit aufgebogenen Haken keine Probleme. Zur not einfach schlechte Haken gegen gute austauschen. Rubber Duck hat im _"schaut was ich gekauft hab"_ Thread ein Paar ordentliche Ersatzlinge zur Schau gestellt #h

Für die Hechte hab ich mir dieses Jahr ein paar _Salmo Mini Slider (5cm)_ in die Box getan. Die laufen sowas von "End-Geil", wahnsinn! Langsam kurbeln und ab und zu mal ein paar ganz leichte Schläge - grandios, schau dir die unbedingt mal an. Funktionieren an meiner Skeletor mit einem Wurfgewicht von 4 bis 24 Gramm hervorragend!


----------



## Nolfravel (14. April 2010)

*AW: Der Miniwobbler Fetisch Thread*

Moinsen,


Habe den Megabass X-30 hier liegen.
Bin ziemich enttäuscht, derr bewegt sich ja irgendwie nicht wirklich im Wasser, oder bin ich einfach zu blöde?


Gruß Jan Peter


----------



## holle (14. April 2010)

*AW: Der Miniwobbler Fetisch Thread*

@kackfisch

die 5er findsch auch sehr sexy.

hab mir wegen der vorauszusehenden verluste gleich ne form gegossen um nachschub zu haben wenn ich ihn brauche.
hab mir inzwischen ne kleine armee in diversen farben + gewichten gegossen und gebrusht. 








von den 6ern hab ich mir auch gleich eine form gemacht.

hier mal ein schwarm 5er +6er mit nem 12er zum vergleich.


----------



## PikeHunter_Fabi (14. April 2010)

*AW: Der Miniwobbler Fetisch Thread*

Boa wie geil....


----------



## Ab ans Wasser! (14. April 2010)

*AW: Der Miniwobbler Fetisch Thread*

:mGeiler Schwarm 
ich hau mich weg


----------



## PikeHunter_Fabi (14. April 2010)

*AW: Der Miniwobbler Fetisch Thread*

Was wären das für Drillinge? Find sie nich im Schaut was ich gekauft hab Thread...


----------



## Havelritter (14. April 2010)

*AW: Der Miniwobbler Fetisch Thread*

Holle, Du hast 'n Schuss - aber einen sehr angenehmen :l Sind die Schmuckstücke schon im Wasser gewesen, zwecks Lauftest?

*@fabi123 *...warte, ich guck mal kurz ob ich den Beitrag finde... Nööö, nüscht. Ich meine der war von Rubber Duck.


Gruß,
Marco


----------



## holle (15. April 2010)

*AW: Der Miniwobbler Fetisch Thread*



Kackfisch schrieb:


> Holle, Du hast 'n Schuss - aber einen sehr angenehmen :l Sind die Schmuckstücke schon im Wasser gewesen, zwecks Lauftest?
> 
> *@fabi123 *...warte, ich guck mal kurz ob ich den Beitrag finde... Nööö, nüscht. Ich meine der war von Rubber Duck.
> 
> ...



das mit dem schuss hör ich öfters...  #c :q

natürlich, klar laufen die alle. 
die slider-ausbleiung gehört zu den leichteren übungen, mit kippeln beim absinken und pipapo.



das selbe hab ich auch schon mit den 7ern gestartet weil die original sinkenden mir zu leicht für elbe und stauseen waren.
etwas gewichtiger und ein versetzter schwerpunkt, bringt mehr wurfweite, schnellere sinkrate (gerade in tiefen stauseen top), und druckvollere aktion. damit merkst du die teile noch mehr im handgelenk :q und druck ist guuuuut.

womit ich nicht sagen will die originalen sind mist. keinesfalls. die sind auch dabei. nur in manchen situationen muss es einfach mehr gewicht und mehr druck sein.


----------



## Havelritter (15. April 2010)

*AW: Der Miniwobbler Fetisch Thread*



holle schrieb:


> das mit dem schuss hör ich öfters...


Das glaub ich dir aufs Wort :q

Wie viel Gewicht bringen denn deiner 5er & 6er auf die Wage, und mit was für einer Rute _(Gewichtsklasse)_ fischst Du die Schätze?


----------



## Bobster (16. April 2010)

*AW: Der Miniwobbler Fetisch Thread*

...hier mal ein fetter Frühlingsbarsch von heute Nachmittag.
Wahrscheinlich ein Rogner, der wieder schwimmen durfte
und für Nachkommen sorgen soll :q

Temporär verhaftet auf:

*Eccogear*
*Premium MW 627*
*62 mm / 3,6g*
*Forellendesign*


----------



## Havelritter (16. April 2010)

*AW: Der Miniwobbler Fetisch Thread*

Daumen hoch Bob, schickes Moppelchen und ein hübscher Wobbler :m

...ich hab mir den Wecker schon auf 5 uhr gestellt! Entspannt n Kaffee schlürfen und dann an die Hausstrecke - bin schon ganz hibbelig :k


----------



## holle (16. April 2010)

*AW: Der Miniwobbler Fetisch Thread*

petri @ bobster.



Kackfisch schrieb:


> Das glaub ich dir aufs Wort :q
> 
> Wie viel Gewicht bringen denn deiner 5er & 6er auf die Wage, und mit was für einer Rute _(Gewichtsklasse)_ fischst Du die Schätze?



die 5er sind zwischen 9-15(!) gramm.

die 15-grammer sind grenzwertig und ein weitwurfwunsch eines kumpels gewesen. 
ab 13,5 gramm zittern sie nicht mehr beim absinken weil sie keine zeit dazu haben. :q
dafür kannst du die 5er in 15g sehr schnell führen, hammervibrationen... cykada-like.
er brauch sie für die sehr weit draussen stehenden barsche in tiefen stauseen. (ich auch)
in 9 bis 13g sind sie medium- bis fast-sinker die auch noch im sinken des zitterns mächtig sind. 

die 5er haben schon in der rohlingstestphase ohne viel farbe gefangen > 






die 6er hab ich zwischen 13 bis 16,5 gramm je nach einsatzzweck ausgebleit.

hauptsächlich nutzen wir sie (bis jetzt die ebenfalls schwerer gestalteten 7er) für die große wurfweite und schnelle führung in der strömung der elbe für rapfen. was ich nicht geglaubt hätte, auch große hechte steigen in diese megaschnelle präsentation recht wuchtig ein. der hammer...

ob die 5er und 6er ebenso rapfen überlisten wird sich dieses jahr zeigen. bin guter dinge. 

meine rute für die 7er ist eine grottenalte, aber optimale flutsche, die 3m sportex easy cast in 15-50g. 

die rute für die 5er und 6er ist eine gamakatsu cheetah-r 96mh 10-40 g. die etwas weichere spitzenaktion ist top. 

ich weiss, klingt wg-mäßig zu schwer, ist es aber nicht wenn man das burnen und pullen in der strömung bedenkt und die hammerharten einschläge. 

am ruhigeren wasser bei langsamer führung der originale kann man die rute sicher leichter wählen. 

achja, nenn sie nicht schätze oder schmuckstücke, das sind gefährliche waffen :q


----------



## Havelritter (17. April 2010)

*AW: Der Miniwobbler Fetisch Thread*

Danke Holle, hört sich alles ganz ordentlich an. Wenn Du jemanden zum Testen deiner Köder auf Rapfen brauchst (_die hängen bei mir permanent an der Leine_), schick mir ne PM mit dem Preis von solch einer *Waffe* im Format 5er mit 9 Gramm und 6er mit ?Gramm. Farbwunsch:






 :m


----------



## Bruzzlkracher (20. April 2010)

*AW: Der Miniwobbler Fetisch Thread*



Kackfisch schrieb:


> Meinen 50er Tiny Fry hat es letztes Wochenende entschärft. Brückenpfeiler genau um 5cm verfehlt -bäm, tauchschaufel ab :c



dito letzten Do. mit Chubby, nur ohne Brückenpfeiler... kam einfach ohne seine Schaufel zu mir zurück... :c


----------



## Havelritter (20. April 2010)

*AW: Der Miniwobbler Fetisch Thread*

Wat, echt? Duck, mein Beild hast du! Der verlust schmerzt erst dann nicht mehr, wenn Du dir einen neuen gekauft hast. Ich für meinen teil halte es nicht meher aus und kauf mir heute einen neuen Tiny Fly, oder zwei, oder drei... 

Hast du schon Erfahrungen mit Jackall Tinys?


----------



## Bruzzlkracher (20. April 2010)

*AW: Der Miniwobbler Fetisch Thread*



Kackfisch schrieb:


> Wat, echt? Duck, mein Beild hast du!



naja, schmerzt zwar, aber besser wie abgerissen. so hat man noch ´nen schmucken Schlüsselanhänger :m



Kackfisch schrieb:


> Hast du schon Erfahrungen mit Jackall Tinys?



noch nicht, aber die (50er) werden bald (Ende Kunstköderverbotszeit bzw. wenn die Brut da ist) zum Einsatz kommen...


----------



## Havelritter (20. April 2010)

*AW: Der Miniwobbler Fetisch Thread*

So, ich war beim örtlichen Dealer meines Vertrauens und hab wieder mehr gekauft als ich wollte - juhu, Selbst-Beschiß funktioniert noch :m

Er hat aus einer dunklen Ecke ein großes Paket mit Jackson Wobblern geholt _(heute eingetroffen)_. Hab mir auch gleich mal 2 gegönnt _(siehe hier)_.

Welchen ich ebenfalls nicht liegen lassen konnte, ist der _"Yo-Zuri, EBA Minnow 55mm/4gr. (Plongeant )"_. Der macht optisch und in der Hand einen *wirklich sehr guten Eindruck*!

Mal schaun wie der sich im Wasser macht, bin schon ganz gespannt und geb dann natürlich sofort Feedback :l


----------



## Bobster (20. April 2010)

*AW: Der Miniwobbler Fetisch Thread*

Sehr schöne Sachen hast Du Dir da geholt.


Persönlich finde ich die Ecogear Sachen auch sehr interessant und fische u.a. 4 aus der Serie:
Ecogear, MW72F, 72mm/4,7gr. 
welche mir schon den einen oder anderen Barsch dieses Jahr
beschert haben.....eigenartiger Weise finde ich die Flugeigenschaften der 72mm Serie wesentlich schlechter
als die der 62mm mit 3,6g !!!!
http://www.camo-tackle.de/ecogear-premium-hard-bait-mw-62f-c-902_981_907.html

Mit anderen Worten,
obwohl die 62mm leichter und kürzer sind,
fliegen sie weiter als die schwereren 72mm !

Das liegt wohl an der Verteilung der Blei/Tungsten Kugeln
im Wobblerkörper !

Fängig sind beide :q


----------



## Bobster (21. April 2010)

*AW: Der Miniwobbler Fetisch Thread*

....lag ganz zufällig heute im Briefkasten  
Lucky Craft
Pointer 48SP
Engaged #d SuperRainbow
Suspending, 2,6g,

...aber süß isse, die kleine :q


----------



## Havelritter (22. April 2010)

*AW: Der Miniwobbler Fetisch Thread*

Hmmm, lecker Luckys! In diese Preiskategorie habe ich mich mit meinen Yo-Zuris beim letzten Einkauf das erste mal gewagt. Viel zu viel schiß das die in unseren Tümpeln das zeitliche segnen. Bevor der an die Strippe kommt, wird erst mit Spinner, GuFi und günstigen Wobblern geackert. Wenn alles wieder so an Land kommt wie ich es rein geworfen habe, kommen die "teuren" Wobbler ans Vorfach.

[...]

Auf Ecogear bin ich seit meinem letzten Trip auf klatschen geblieben. Als Referenz für den Wurftest fehlt mir leider noch die 62er Größe, aber das läßt sich ja schnell ändern - ala. "hups, was liegt denn da im Briefkasten" :vik:


----------



## Celli (24. April 2010)

*AW: Der Miniwobbler Fetisch Thread*

Hallo,

wollte mal fragen ob ihr Wobbler von _Dorado _empfehlen könnt.
Die Modelle _Lake_, _Scout _und _Classic _gefallen mir vom Aussehen her. Hab sie bis jetzt aber nur via Internet gesehen. 
Ein Hinweis zu Laufverhalten und Verarbeitung wäre super.
Vielen Dank schon mal.


----------



## Havelritter (24. April 2010)

*AW: Der Miniwobbler Fetisch Thread*

Moin celli. Die verarbeitung der dorado wobbler läßt in dieser preisklasse keine wünsch offen. Ich selbst besitze mehrere alaskas und lakes. Das laufverhalten ist absolut spitze, letztere lassen sich jedoch durch fehlende murmeln und den hohen rücken nur schwer auf distance katapultieren.

Des weiteren stimmen die angaben zur lauftiefe beim lake nich ganz. Der 3,5cm float läuft max. 20 - 30 cm unter der oberfläche, weiter runter habe ich keinen von meinen lakes je bekommen.

Farbspektrum und preis sind nicht zu beanstanden! Mein tipp: kaufen, die gehen wie sau #6


----------



## Celli (24. April 2010)

*AW: Der Miniwobbler Fetisch Thread*

Vielen Dank für die präzise Antwort. 
Werde mir wohl ein paar zulegen.


----------



## Havelritter (26. April 2010)

*AW: Der Miniwobbler Fetisch Thread*

Wie versprochen, hier das Feedback zum meinen Neuzugängen

*Jackson Baby Minnow*
Sehr kuriose Kandidaten! Wenn Jackson wie in der Werbung gelesen, so lange gebraucht hat um ein Paar vernünftige Wobbler zu testen und auf den Markt zu bringen, dann gute Nacht.

_Die Wurfeigenschaften und das Laufverhalten lassen stark zu wünschen übrig. Selbst beim durchleiern Flanken sie so extrem, dass der Überschlag entlang der Längsachse einen glauben läst, man hat einen Spinner ans Vorfach geknotet. Zur Verarbeitung gibt es nach einem Tag nicht viel zu sagen, farblich aber sehr schön anzusehen_

*Ecogear, MW72F*
Wie Bobster schon sagte. Die Wurfeigenschaften sind nicht so prall, dafür läst er sich aber wunderbar Twitchen und macht im Wasser eine Top Figur! Da kann man bei einem Preis von ca. 10€ nichts falsch machen. Der nächste Kandidat wir der 62er von Ecogear - schöne Wobbler, da stimmt das Preis/Leistungsverhältnis!

*Yo-Zuri, Pin's Minnow & EBA Minnow*
Verarbeitung, Laufverhalten und Wurfeigenschaften sind grandios. Das die in der Luft so ordentlich Strecke machen, liegt vermutlich am _"Weight Transfer System"_ _(Pin's M innow)_. Im Wasser angekommen glaubt man ein echtes Fischlein zieht vorbei, sehr ausgeglichenes Laufverhalten und die Köderführung läst keine Wünsche offen - alles geht! Tipp: EBA Minnow _kaufen_!


_Gruß und Petri Heil!_


----------



## Strelasundangler (2. Juni 2010)

*AW: Der Miniwobbler Fetisch Thread*

Hallöchen,

ich hab mal ne Frage, undzwar suche ich Miniwobbler (bis max 5 cm (lieber kleiner)) die ein möglichst tiefes Laufverhalten haben, also 2,5 - 6 Meter wäre ideal, kann mir da jemand einen guten Köder empfehlen? Das Laufverhalten sollte natürlich nicht negativ beeinflusst werden und von Schrotbleien oder gar Sbiros halte ich nicht viel..^^

Danke im vorraus.


----------



## King Wetzel (2. Juni 2010)

*AW: Der Miniwobbler Fetisch Thread*

illex chubby in tief tauchend  taucht zwar nicht ganz sotief aber is trotzdem geil 
MFG Henry


----------



## Strelasundangler (2. Juni 2010)

*AW: Der Miniwobbler Fetisch Thread*



King Wetzel schrieb:


> illex chubby in tief tauchend  taucht zwar nicht ganz sotief aber is trotzdem geil
> MFG Henry


 
Das is doch schonmal ein Anfang, recht herzlichen Dank.

PS: Wie tief taucht er denn ungefaehr?


----------



## froxter (2. Juni 2010)

*AW: Der Miniwobbler Fetisch Thread*

Ola,

Salmo Hornet und Bullhead; 4cm, Lauftiefe bis 4m. Günstig und fängig.....


----------



## barschben (2. Juni 2010)

*AW: Der Miniwobbler Fetisch Thread*

Hab ne frage und zwar hab ich ne 2,40m 10-40gr daiwa exceler rute  zum spinnfischen auf barsch und hab mir jetzt mal kleine wobbler (ca um die 4cm)die natürllich sehr leicht sind gekauft.das angegebene wurfgewicht is zwar totaler schwachsinn den ich kann grade noch 30 gr köder schmeißen aber die kleinen wobbler die zum barsch angeln na eigentlich ne gute größe haben bring ich nich auf weite .Brauch ich jetzt nur um die kleinen mini wobbler zu fischen ne extra rute????|uhoh:#d?wäre doch eigentlich totaler schwachsinn nur für die mini wobbler weil blinker spinner und größere wobbler(bis 10cm sind ja auch ne gute größe für barsche) lassen sich ja gut schmeißen.


----------



## King Wetzel (2. Juni 2010)

*AW: Der Miniwobbler Fetisch Thread*

also der tieftauchende illex taucht ca 1m tief aber wenn du blei vorschaltes geht der auch tiefer 
auch ne überlegung wär der tief tauchende ´cherry der ist allerdings 5,5 cm lang und taucht ca 2,5 m tief 
MFG Henry


----------



## Nolfravel (2. Juni 2010)

*AW: Der Miniwobbler Fetisch Thread*



barschben schrieb:


> Hab ne frage und zwar hab ich ne 2,40m 10-40gr daiwa exceler rute zum spinnfischen auf barsch und hab mir jetzt mal kleine wobbler (ca um die 4cm)die natürllich sehr leicht sind gekauft.das angegebene wurfgewicht is zwar totaler schwachsinn den ich kann grade noch 30 gr köder schmeißen aber die kleinen wobbler die zum barsch angeln na eigentlich ne gute größe haben bring ich nich auf weite .Brauch ich jetzt nur um die kleinen mini wobbler zu fischen ne extra rute????|uhoh:#d?wäre doch eigentlich totaler schwachsinn nur für die mini wobbler weil blinker spinner und größere wobbler(bis 10cm sind ja auch ne gute größe für barsche) lassen sich ja gut schmeißen.


 


Naja, 10-40gr auf Barsch ist ja auch schon recht heftig.
Ich fische ne 2-12gr Skelli mit Rarenium und 8er Crystel.

Um die Mini-Wobbler weiter zu schmeißen wäre eine dünnere Schnur eine Alternative.



Gruß Jan Peter


----------



## Havelritter (2. Juni 2010)

*AW: Der Miniwobbler Fetisch Thread*



Strelasundangler schrieb:


> Hallöchen, ich hab mal ne Frage, undzwar suche ich Miniwobbler (bis max 5 cm (lieber kleiner)) die ein möglichst tiefes Laufverhalten haben, also 2,5 - 6 Meter wäre ideal, kann mir da jemand einen guten Köder empfehlen? Das Laufverhalten sollte natürlich nicht negativ beeinflusst werden und von Schrotbleien oder gar Sbiros halte ich nicht viel..^^


Aus Erfahrung:
*Jackson *HATCHY _(3,5cm)_, max. 2m
*Salmo* Hornet _(4cm)_, bis max 2m

Beim _Salmo _kann ich der Tauchtiefe meines Vorredners nicht zustimmen. Ich bekomme den bis. max. 2m, dann ist Schluss. Wie es im geschleppten Zustand aussieht, kann ich nicht sagen.

Aber mal eine andere Frage. Was möchtest Du mit so kleinen Wobblern in der Tiefe? Im Normalfall imitiert die Ködergröße Brutfisch und der steht vornehmlich in flachen Gewässerbereichen |kopfkrat




			
				barschben schrieb:
			
		

> Hab ne frage und zwar hab ich ne 2,40m 10-40gr daiwa exceler rute zum spinnfischen auf barsch und hab mir jetzt mal kleine wobbler (ca um die 4cm)die natürllich sehr leicht sind gekauft.das angegebene wurfgewicht is zwar totaler schwachsinn den ich kann grade noch 30 gr köder schmeißen aber die kleinen wobbler die zum barsch angeln na eigentlich ne gute größe haben bring ich nich auf weite .Brauch ich jetzt nur um die kleinen mini wobbler zu fischen ne extra rute?????wäre doch eigentlich totaler schwachsinn nur für die mini wobbler weil blinker spinner und größere wobbler(bis 10cm sind ja auch ne gute größe für barsche) lassen sich ja gut schmeißen.


Nolfravel hat eigentlich schon alles gesagt. Um Köder in der Größe auf Weite zu bringen, benötigst Du definitiv eine der Ködergröße angepasste Rute. Schau mal im UL/L Thread nach etwas passenden.
UltraLight
Light
Gruß,
Marco


----------



## Ronny Kohlmann (3. Juni 2010)

*AW: Der Miniwobbler Fetisch Thread*

der Balzer Monsterbarsch taucht auch recht tief, laut Hersteller bis zu drei Metern


----------



## Bobster (3. Juni 2010)

*AW: Der Miniwobbler Fetisch Thread*

Der Balzer-Monsterbarsch ist sicherlich
sehr gut an einer UL-Spinnkombo zu fischen :q

http://www.angel-ussat.de/shop/index.htm?d_Balzer_Monsterbarsch2762.htm

Stellt sich die Frage ob ich die Rute ins Wasser werfe und den Monsterbarsch in der Hand halte.....:q
oder umgekehrt #c


----------



## Strelasundangler (3. Juni 2010)

*AW: Der Miniwobbler Fetisch Thread*



Ronny Kohlmann schrieb:


> der Balzer Monsterbarsch taucht auch recht tief, laut Hersteller bis zu drei Metern


 
Danke für deine Antwort, aber da es hier um MINI-Wobbler geht ist ein 25 cm Barschimitat doch ein ganz ganz ganz kleines Stueck zu groß, wenn ich Barsche in dieser Groeße fange wäre ich schon einigermaßen zufrieden..


----------



## schultie (3. Juni 2010)

*AW: Der Miniwobbler Fetisch Thread*

Den Balzer Monsterbarsch gibts in allen möglichen Größen! |znaika:

z.B: 5cm (9gramm) hier: http://www.friedberger-zoohandlung....ucts_id=723&osCsid=6souqesvtunrdjrk86hj17n621klick


----------



## Bobster (3. Juni 2010)

*AW: Der Miniwobbler Fetisch Thread*

O.K. ...Asche auf mein Haupt :q 

Um auf Tiefe zu kommen mit den Mini-wobs,
benutze ich lieber die "sinkenden" Varianten !

2g - 6g auf 4-6 Meter tiefe zu bekommen funktioniert 
wahrscheinlich nur beim schleppen.
Dann ist der Druck aber sehr hoch....ob das funktioniert
habe ich noch nicht ausprobiert.
Wie gesagt, es gibt unzählige 2g-6g sinkende Miniwobs.


----------



## King Wetzel (7. Juni 2010)

*AW: Der Miniwobbler Fetisch Thread*

hallo leute ich hab am we nen hecht von 53cm auf nen illex diving chubby gefangen dachte zuerst an nen monster barsch  aber an der leichten barschrute ging der schon ab 
MFG Henry


----------



## King Wetzel (9. Juni 2010)

*AW: Der Miniwobbler Fetisch Thread*

moin leute 
ich hab da mal ne frage 
und zwar würde ich mal gerne mit so ner art mini stick-bait fischen und da kam mir die idee einfach einen länglichen min wobbler zu nehmen und die tauchschaufel abzusägen 
glaubt ihr das könnte klappen ??????
MFG Henry


----------



## Ronny Kohlmann (9. Juni 2010)

*AW: Der Miniwobbler Fetisch Thread*

Meine Neuesten Errungenschaften (noch ungefischt) :l

Der Zweiteiler ist von Jackson, der Barsch und das Rotauge glaube ich von DAM (auf der Jagd und Hund für glaube ich 8 Euro geholt, ich habe nach etwas in realistischem Design gesucht), die Larve musste ich haben, erweckt aber eher den Eindruck eines Spielzeugs, die Regenbogenforelle ist ein No-Name Wobbler von Amazon.


----------



## Ronny Kohlmann (9. Juni 2010)

*AW: Der Miniwobbler Fetisch Thread*

der Rest.

Eine neue Bestellung ist unterwegs... #d

Die Elritze ist der kleinste erhältiche Ugly Duckling , der Name der beiden Kaulquappen weiss ich jetzt nicht mehr. (alles bis auf die erwähnten Ausnahmen vom fachversand stollenwerk)

Die Drillinge des Duckling sind wirklich winzig, so etwas habe ich noch nie gesehen. Ob die vernünftig haken?


----------



## Ronny Kohlmann (9. Juni 2010)

*AW: Der Miniwobbler Fetisch Thread*



Strelasundangler schrieb:


> Danke für deine Antwort, aber da es hier um MINI-Wobbler geht ist ein 25 cm Barschimitat doch ein ganz ganz ganz kleines Stueck zu groß, wenn ich Barsche in dieser Groeße fange wäre ich schon einigermaßen zufrieden..



Ich gebe zu der Name MONSTERBARSCH ist etwas irreführend |wavey:


----------



## Ronny Kohlmann (9. Juni 2010)

*AW: Der Miniwobbler Fetisch Thread*

Hier noch neue, mir teilweise unbekannte Wobbler um die Sammlung hier im Thread zu ergänzen:

(Miniwobbler sind für mich unter 5cm)

Hybrida M1 - Wobbler  in Farbe WF - 4cm - 3g - schwimmend











Hybrida H1 - Wobbler in  Farbe FR - 3cm - 3g - schwimmend








Salmo Boxer Wobbler in  Farbe RPH -4,5 schwimmend









*Salmo Butcher in Farbe PH -schwimmend- 5cm*






*Salmo Hornet Wobbler :l *

Größen: 2,5 - 3,5 - 4 und 5cm






*Salmo Tiny Wobbler in Farbe CC -3cm schwimmend oder sinkend*







Turus Ukko - gibts auch in 3cm (nicht Bild)





*Countdown  2,5cm  in Farbe BTR - langs. sink. - Lauft. variabel
(der im Bild ist die größere Variante)






Rapala Mini Fat Rap 3cm




**Rat-L-Trap  - Natural Crawfish, 4,5 cm*
*





Quelle: http://www.fishbig.de/
*


----------



## Ab ans Wasser! (10. Juni 2010)

*AW: Der Miniwobbler Fetisch Thread*

@ronny Kohlmann

hab den Ugly Duckling auch aber nur in regenbogendekor.
Die fangen richtig gut allerdings war die Hakquote bei ca. 75% nicht besonders hoch, doch wenn man größere Sprengringe und Drillinge montiert fliegt der zwar viel weiter, allerdings verhaken sich die Drillinge dann sehr oft!

Ich würds so lassen, 
Viel Spaß dabei ;=)


----------



## Ronny Kohlmann (11. Juni 2010)

*AW: Der Miniwobbler Fetisch Thread*

ich denke darüber nach die beiden Drillinge durch einen größeren Einzelhaken am Schwanz zu tauschen.

Neben der Fehlbissquote machen ich mir nämlich Sorgen, wie ich diese Haken aus dem Kescher tüddeln soll und ob sie Barsche noch schonend abhaken lassen.


----------



## Ab ans Wasser! (11. Juni 2010)

*AW: Der Miniwobbler Fetisch Thread*

das Problem mit den Drillingen ist echt übel. Besonders wenn grad ein (Barsch-)Schwarm da ist und die Drillinge im Kescher festhängen wie sonst was^^ Entweder Kescher zerschnibbeln oder nen neuen Wobbler dranhängen und zuhause entkuddeln

Ich habe mir dafür was ganz nettes einfallen lassen

Da die Drillingsspitzen immer in ´zwischen den Kescherfasern hingen und ich keinen Bock hatte nen Gummikescher für 35€ zu kaufen nahm  ich einen alten Kescher so einen mit ner runden Eisenstange als Netzhalterung. 
Dann das alte (zerschnibbellte) Netz raus geschnitten und mit so ner Anti-Rutsch-Unterlage für Teppiche ein neues Netz gebastelt und unten und an der Seite mit einer Wachsschnur abgeschlossen, sodass es hält.

Nun hängen die Drillinge zwar auch in den Löchern drin aber in max. 5sek lassen die sich lösen da die Spitzen nicht in dem Material sondern nur in den Zwischenräumen hängen 

Bei Gelegenheit stell ich mal ein Foto rein.
Sieht zwar mega-beschissen aus^^ aber durch die gedeckte Farbe ist es den Fischen und mir egal


----------



## KVP (11. Juni 2010)

*AW: Der Miniwobbler Fetisch Thread*

Warum das Theater mit dem Kescher?
Kannst die Fische doch mit der Hand landen,oder stehst Du 
immer 3 Meter überm Wasserspiegel!?


----------



## Ronny Kohlmann (11. Juni 2010)

*AW: Der Miniwobbler Fetisch Thread*

Verstärkung im Team Miniangriff:

Links: Ugly Duckling in 4 cm. Ich habe mich mal mit den Minigrößen eingedeckt. Ugly Duckling ist ein Name im Miniwobblergeschäft und die Preise sind vergleichsweise günstig (5,25 Euro). Die Auswahl an Farben ist riesig.

daneben: Illex Tiny Fry. Macht einen seeeehr guten Eindruck und es sind sogar zwei sehr zarte Einzel-Schonhaken dabei! Ordentlich ist auch der Preis. 12,50 Euro für einen Miniwobbler finde ich eindeutig zu viel, ich wollte ihn aber trotzdem mal ausprobieren.

der Weisse: Illex Chubby. Zu bullig für meinen Geschmack, aber es muss ja den Fischen gefallen. Für 12,50 Euro erwarte ich Wunder...

Im Regenbogendesign: Ein Mosa Wobbler in 3,2 cm - wirkt enorm wuchtig, ist er auch! Das schreckt mich erst mal ab, aber man hört nur gutes. Und der Preis (4 Euro!!!) ist unschlagbar. Ich kenne keinen Wobbler in der Preiskategorie, der nur ansatzweise so gut verarbeitet ist.

Der Weissfisch: ein Ugly Duckling in 3 cm

alle bestellt von Stefans Angelshop. Habe mir teils verschiedene Farben gekauft, aber man gönnt sich ja sonst nix.


----------



## Ab ans Wasser! (12. Juni 2010)

*AW: Der Miniwobbler Fetisch Thread*

@KVP
mach ich ja auch soweit es geht, allerdings sehen die anderen alten Vereinsmitglieder allles andere als ein Keschern als Todsünde an und man wird angeschwärtzt! 
Traurig aber wahr 

@ronny mit den Illex wirst du deinen Spaß haben...

der chubby ist für mich der Mini-wob mit den besten Flugeigenschaften...den schmeißt du mit der UL-Peitsche ans gegenüberliegende Ufer^^ echt klasse crankbait und vor allem fängig

den tiny kannste zwar nicht weit schmeißen aber durchgetwiched gehts rund 

Viel Spaß damit


----------



## King Wetzel (24. Juni 2010)

*AW: Der Miniwobbler Fetisch Thread*

hallo 
Ich hab letztens mit erschrecken festgestellt das die drillinge von den kleinen illex wobbler sehr schwach sind hab ich da recht oder fang ich einfach nur zu große fischen mit den wobblern mir sind die jetzt schon bei mehreren fischen auf gebogen |gr:|gr:|gr:
MFG Henry


----------



## flexxxone (23. August 2010)

*AW: Der Miniwobbler Fetisch Thread*

Servus,

da ich am Wochenende dummerweise ohne Stahlvorfach geangelt habe,#q hat ein Esox meinen Wobbler gefressen.

Kann mir zufällig jemand sagen welcher Hersteller das ist?

Ich kann nichtmal genau sagen, wann ich die gekauft habe... aber ich denke mal ein-zwei Jahre wird das wohl her sein.

Einen habe ich noch übrig (siehe Fotos). Der den der Hecht geklaut hat, war eher gelb/orange mit dunklen Flecken. Sollte wohl ein Forellenimitat sein... fing jedenfalls sehr gut.

Wär super wenn mir jemand weiterhelfen könnte.
Am besten natürlich mit 'ner Adresse, wo ich die Teile herbekomme :q.

Danke schonmal!

Gruß
flexxx


----------



## Schwingeangler44 (30. August 2010)

*AW: Der Miniwobbler Fetisch Thread*

Hallo,
heute habe ich meine neuesten Errungenschaften von Angelcenter Kassel zu gesendet bekommen:

http://img243.*ih.us/img243/3209/001yiv.jpg

http://img830.*ih.us/img830/6559/004ui.jpg

Links ein Fat Willy in 35mm von Fox Rage. Mitte Illex Squirrel 61mm in Ayu rechts ein Tiny Fry mit glaube ich 36mm in Ayu.

Dazu kommen in nächster Zeit noch zwei Pixel Minnows von Hart die momentan in den gewünschten Farben nicht lieferbar waren aber nachgesendet werden...

Gruß
David


----------



## Bobster (30. August 2010)

*AW: Der Miniwobbler Fetisch Thread*

Sehr schön :m 

'hau rein...noch steht die Brut in Ufernähe, wenn es aber weiter so "besch..." Wetter gibt, verzieht sich alles
in die tieferen Gefilde und ist mit Miniwobs nicht mehr zu erreichen.......dannn geht es im Frühjahr erst wieder los mit 
Miniwobs.


----------



## Schwingeangler44 (30. August 2010)

*AW: Der Miniwobbler Fetisch Thread*

Ja hab noch ein bisschen Angst mit den Illex Dingern zu fischen...sind ja doch recht teuer....


----------



## angelmax2910 (6. September 2010)

*AW: Der Miniwobbler Fetisch Thread*

das ac kassel ist schon klasse^^
insbesondere was illex und nun endlich auch fox rage angeht;D
klar, die sind teuer, aber nur mut es wird sich lohnen.
hab mir am freitag nen 80er squad minnow geholt, ich find ihn sogar noch besser als den squirrel, und das mus was bedeuten;D


----------



## Ronny Kohlmann (14. September 2010)

*AW: Der Miniwobbler Fetisch Thread*



Ronny Kohlmann schrieb:


> Der Weissfisch: ein Ugly Duckling in 3 cm



Kleine Ergänzung vom Post 2970775:

ich habe mal alle Wobbler ausgiebig getestet, der zitierte war einfach der Oberhammer. An der Oberfläche tummelten sich zum Zeitpunkt des Versuches Weissfische in ähnlicher Größe. Der Wobbler imitierte die Kleinen perfekt und lief deutlich unter dem Schwarm - wo die Forellen lauerten.

Alle anderen Wobblermodelle gingen leer aus, an diesem Tag konnte ich mir kein besseres Modell vorstellen.

Ugly Duckling rockt!


----------



## Bruzzlkracher (14. September 2010)

*AW: Der Miniwobbler Fetisch Thread*

sind das (noch) Miniwobbler? #c

sollen nächstes Jahr kommen - ich freu mich drauf...|rolleyes

http://www.spro.com/SearchResults.asp?Cat=219


----------



## Bobster (14. September 2010)

*AW: Der Miniwobbler Fetisch Thread*



Ronny Kohlmann schrieb:


> Ugly Duckling rockt!


 
Ja so sind se' die kleinen Kunstwerke.
Leider geht die Zeit jetzt so langsam dem Ende entgegen
und man muß wieder zu größeren Kalibern greifen 
Nun, je nachdem wo (Teich,See) man angelt.

@Bruzzel
6.5 g sind für mich noch kleine Wobbler, nun ja, in dem Fall eher "Micro-Pull/Jerk-Baits" 

...und der 2.&3. v.u. werden sicherlich in meiner Sammlung landen.
Sach Bescheid wenn es die bis Bonn und Umgebung geschafft haben.


----------



## Bruzzlkracher (14. September 2010)

*AW: Der Miniwobbler Fetisch Thread*



Bobster schrieb:


> ...und der 2.&3. v.u. werden sicherlich in meiner Sammlung landen.
> Sach Bescheid wenn es die bis Bonn und Umgebung geschafft haben.



ich geb auf jeden Fall Bescheid, habe nur die Befürchtung, dass es (wieder mal) nicht alle Farben über den grossen Teich und nach Euroland schaffen..........


----------



## Bruzzlkracher (20. September 2010)

*AW: Der Miniwobbler Fetisch Thread*

schon gesehen?

die Rapala X-Raps gibt es für 2011 in 4cm/2g


----------



## Ab ans Wasser! (20. September 2010)

*AW: Der Miniwobbler Fetisch Thread*

Wow das wird was. Danke @ den Kunstködergott, den Bruzzler(aber ich fand dein altes Bild besser)


----------



## Bruzzlkracher (20. September 2010)

*AW: Der Miniwobbler Fetisch Thread*



Ab ans Wasser! schrieb:


> (aber ich fand dein altes Bild besser)


auf zweifachen Wunsch - Update-Rollback


----------



## Ab ans Wasser! (21. September 2010)

*AW: Der Miniwobbler Fetisch Thread*



Bruzzlkracher schrieb:


> auf zweifachen Wunsch - Update-Rollback


 

Jawohl!!! Dieses Avatar wird dir mehr gerecht:
"Dem allwissenden Wobblerer"


----------



## Otternase (26. September 2010)

*AW: Der Miniwobbler Fetisch Thread*

Hi Mini-Fans,

ich bin heut bei Ebay auf einen Händler gestossen, der handgemachte Wobbler verkauft. Zum Beispiel dieser kleine Süße hats mir angetan. 

Jetzt wollte ich fragen, ob die schonmal jemand gefischt hat und ob die was taugen? Zielfisch soll die Bachforelle sein.


----------



## j.Breithardt (26. September 2010)

*AW: Der Miniwobbler Fetisch Thread*



Otternase schrieb:


> Hi Mini-Fans,
> 
> ich bin heut bei Ebay auf einen Händler gestossen, der handgemachte Wobbler verkauft. Zum Beispiel dieser kleine Süße hats mir angetan.
> 
> Jetzt wollte ich fragen, ob die schonmal jemand gefischt hat und ob die was taugen? Zielfisch soll die Bachforelle sein.


 




Was willste bei dem Preis falsch machen?
Kaufen und berichten.:m

Gruß
Jürgen |wavey:


----------



## Schwingeangler44 (26. September 2010)

*AW: Der Miniwobbler Fetisch Thread*

Der Tiny Fry hat zugeschlagen und 3 Barsche überlistet. 

Auch der Squirrel gleich auf den ersten Wurf einen knapp maßigen Hecht.


Gruß
David


----------



## Otternase (26. September 2010)

*AW: Der Miniwobbler Fetisch Thread*



j.Breithardt schrieb:


> Was willste bei dem Preis falsch machen?
> Kaufen und berichten.:m
> 
> Gruß
> Jürgen |wavey:



So ist der Plan! 

Der Bericht wird allerdings noch bis Anfang März auf sich warten lassen. Olle Schonzeit...:c


----------



## PikeHunter_Fabi (26. September 2010)

*AW: Der Miniwobbler Fetisch Thread*

Äh der Wobbler ist niemals Handmade, hab den schon gekauft in größeren Massen im Angelladen. Falls es der denn ist


----------



## Otternase (26. September 2010)

*AW: Der Miniwobbler Fetisch Thread*

Naja, in dem Angebot heisst es: _"Bei diesem Wobblerbauer werden die Wobbler von Hand gefertigt, was die meissten Angler zu schätzen wissen." 

_Das kann natürlich auch heissen, dass lediglich die Sprengringe von Hand drangedreht werden. #c Man weiss es nicht...Wie waren denn die Wobbler so, die du gekauft hast? 

Naja, werd mir einfach mal welche zulegen und dann berichten.


----------



## Bobster (26. September 2010)

*AW: Der Miniwobbler Fetisch Thread*

Anglereinkaufwest ist eigentlich bekannt 
für seine Ware aus Osteuropäischen Ländern.

_Der Begriff handmade bedeutet in der Regel, dass das Produkt nicht Massenware von einer Fabrik oder Maschinen ist, sondern das es stattdessen in kleinen Chargen von einem Handwerker gefertigt wird._ 

Wetten würd' ich darauf aber nicht 

Der Preis von 4,99 € ist überhöht, 'habe solche Minis
schon für 3-4 € in der Bucht gesehen.

Überleg Dir aber vorher, ob Du in der Lage bist
3 g zu werfen :m

Ansonsten habe ich mir persönlich von der "Tropfenform"
verabschiedet, bei uns ist ausschließlich "Minnow-Style"
angesagt 

Kaufen #c falsch machste nix....

...aber bei einigermaßen handwerklichem Geschick,
könntest Du Dir bis zum Frühjahr ca. 100 selber bauen


----------



## PikeHunter_Fabi (26. September 2010)

*AW: Der Miniwobbler Fetisch Thread*

Naja die Wurfeigenschaften eher bescheiden, gefangen ham sie aber dennoch, bis der letzte abgerissen ist


----------



## Otternase (26. September 2010)

*AW: Der Miniwobbler Fetisch Thread*

Gut, OK. Danke für die Tipps! 

Also werfen brauch ich den nicht großartig. Ich fische ja gerade deswegen mit den schwimmenden Minis so gerne, weil man die perfekt zu den Standplätzen der Bafos treiben lassen kann. 

Die meisten meiner Minis sind auch Minnows, aber wollte mein Sortiment zur nächsten Saison doch etwas abwechslungsreicher gestalten. 

Selber bauen? Schaun 'ma mal was die Winterdepression so bringt...|supergri


----------



## Buds Ben Cêre (27. September 2010)

*AW: Der Miniwobbler Fetisch Thread*



Otternase schrieb:


> Selber bauen? Schaun 'ma mal was die Winterdepression so bringt...|supergri


 

Versucht es mal. Gerade bei Kleinwobblern macht ein Selbstbau sehr viel Sinn. Selbst gefertigte Balsawobbler haben mit der nötigen Beschwerung die Eigenschaft, sich wesentlich! besser und weiter werfen zu lassen als die industrielle Plastikkonkurrenz. 
Und wie gesagt, mein PB Hecht mit 1,23m ging vor 2 Wochen auch auf einen Eigenbau...:k

Wäre das vielleicht ein Anreiz?

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=199090


----------



## HunterKS (27. September 2010)

*AW: Der Miniwobbler Fetisch Thread*

mit 4 cm schätze ich den wobbler etwas zu klein fürs bafo angeln ein.. ich würde erst wobbler ab 6 cm empfehlen, da ich sonst zu viele mini bachforellen fangen würde

war nur son tip, falls du ihn dir holen würdest, wäre auch ich über einen bericht erfreut


----------



## Otternase (27. September 2010)

*AW: Der Miniwobbler Fetisch Thread*



HunterKS schrieb:


> mit 4 cm schätze ich den wobbler etwas zu klein fürs bafo angeln ein.. ich würde erst wobbler ab 6 cm empfehlen, da ich sonst zu viele mini bachforellen fangen würde
> 
> war nur son tip, falls du ihn dir holen würdest, wäre auch ich über einen bericht erfreut



Das kann ich so nicht unterschreiben. Ich habe über die Jahre keine Korrelation zwischen Köder- und Fischgröße feststellen können. Ich habe schon 15er Bafos auf 6 cm Wobbler, als auch 40er auf 2,5 cm kleine Minis gefangen. Wenn eine Forelle am Standplatz ist, nimmt sie auch meist die leichte Beute solange sie ins Schema passt.

Kann von Gewässer zu Gewässer unterschiedlich sein, aber das ist meine Erfahrung in knapp 7 Jahren Forellenfischen mit Minis. Da ich meist mit Einzelhaken fische und die kleinen im Wasser löse, ist ein Verangeln auch unwahrscheinlich.


----------



## HunterKS (27. September 2010)

*AW: Der Miniwobbler Fetisch Thread*

ich hab ja nicht gesagt, dass eine größere bafo den 4 cm wobbler nicht nehmen würde, sondern das mir ein 4 cm zu klein wäre, da ich so auch viele kleine angeln würde


----------



## Otternase (27. September 2010)

*AW: Der Miniwobbler Fetisch Thread*

Dann hast du meinen Post offensichtlich nicht verstanden, aber ist ja auch egal. Schluss mit OffTopic!


----------



## Bobster (28. September 2010)

*AW: Der Miniwobbler Fetisch Thread*

....hab neulich 'ne ganze Horde für einen schmalen Taler
an einen Boardie gegeben.


----------



## Bruzzlkracher (17. November 2010)

*AW: Der Miniwobbler Fetisch Thread*



Bruzzlkracher schrieb:


> die Rapala X-Raps gibt es für 2011 in 4cm/2g



darf ich vorstellen:


​ich finde, ein wirklich gelungenes Brut-/Jungfischimitat, 
kostet aber leider (fast?) genausoviel wie die 8cm- oder 10cm Version #t


----------



## Bobster (17. November 2010)

*AW: Der Miniwobbler Fetisch Thread*

Ahja, sehr schön.....

Schon im internet oder "erst" beim Händler ?


----------



## Bruzzlkracher (18. November 2010)

*AW: Der Miniwobbler Fetisch Thread*

@Bobster: letzteres!


----------



## jens_z (6. Januar 2011)

*AW: Der Miniwobbler Fetisch Thread*

Mahlzeit!

So, dann will ich auch mal...

2x Paladin, 2g, 3cm, schwimmend


----------



## Bobster (6. Januar 2011)

*AW: Der Miniwobbler Fetisch Thread*

Ah ja...hat mal wieder einen diesen schönen Tröt
ausgegraben #6



@jens_z
schöne, kleine Minis !



...wen ich das Tauwetter draußen sehe, freue ich mich schon auf das Frühjahr :q
...laß mich aber nicht vom Gevatter Winter täuschen,
der kommt noch einmal wieder :m


----------



## Ronny Kohlmann (6. Januar 2011)

*AW: Der Miniwobbler Fetisch Thread*



jens_z schrieb:


> Mahlzeit!
> 
> So, dann will ich auch mal...
> 
> 2x Paladin, 2g, 3cm, schwimmend



Einen Paladin hätte ich auch noch in Regenbogenforelle anzubieten! |wavey:

Bis jetzt leider nichts drauf gefangen...


----------



## jens_z (6. Januar 2011)

*AW: Der Miniwobbler Fetisch Thread*



Bobster schrieb:


> Ah ja...hat mal wieder einen diesen schönen Tröt
> ausgegraben #6


 

Der ist ja auch zu schade um in den Tiefen des Boards zu verschwinden!!!


Die beiden kleinsten hab ich ja schon gepostet, jetzt kommt der rest bis 4cm:

1.: SPRO, 2g, 3,5cm, schwimmend
2.: unbekannt, 4g, 3,5cm, schwimmend
3.: MOSA, 6g, 4cm, langsam sinkend
4.+5.: unbekannt, 2g, 4cm, schwimmend

Falls jemand was zu den mir unbekannten Wobblern sagen kann, immer her damit. Die Namen der Dekore sind mir leider auch unbekannt, aber hier sind ja einige Spezis die bestimmt was dazu sagen können.


----------



## jens_z (6. Januar 2011)

*AW: Der Miniwobbler Fetisch Thread*

@Ronny: Der ist ja auch mal ein ganz hübscher. Da hat sich Paladin bei der Serie ja richtig mühe gegeben.

Ich hab mit beiden schon mehrfach gefangen, allerdings hauptsächlich mit vorgeschaltetem Sbirolino. Hab also auf "verwirrter Jungfisch im Mittelwasser" gemacht. 

Gruß Jens


----------



## Ronny Kohlmann (6. Januar 2011)

*AW: Der Miniwobbler Fetisch Thread*



jens_z schrieb:


> @Ronny: Der ist ja auch mal ein ganz hübscher. Da hat sich Paladin bei der Serie ja richtig mühe gegeben.
> 
> Ich hab mit beiden schon mehrfach gefangen, allerdings hauptsächlich mit vorgeschaltetem Sbirolino. Hab also auf "verwirrter Jungfisch im Mittelwasser" gemacht.
> 
> Gruß Jens



Interessant! Ich beharke eigentlich nur den nahbereich und die Oberfläche mit der Ul-Spinne.

Von den Mosas habe ich auch ein paar eine Nummer kleiner, aber erst 1x gefischt. Der Lauf begeistert, aber diese pummelige Körperform... |uhoh:


----------



## jens_z (6. Januar 2011)

*AW: Der Miniwobbler Fetisch Thread*



Ronny Kohlmann schrieb:


> Interessant! Ich beharke eigentlich nur den nahbereich und die Oberfläche mit der Ul-Spinne.


 
So mache ich das auch, dafür sind die kleinen ja super geeignet. Aber an einem Tag ging am FoPu absolut nix auf die bewährten Methoden, also hab ich mal die kleinen hinter dem Sbiro geschaltet. Total unmotiviert ausgeworfen, Sbiro kurz absinken lassen und begonnen einzuholen. Keine zwei Kurbelumdrehungen und ich bekam einen Hammerbiss. Das ganze hat sich 5-fach wiederholt und der Tag war gerettet. War der einzige der mit Fisch nach Hause gegangen ist.:vik:


----------



## Amero (6. Januar 2011)

*AW: Der Miniwobbler Fetisch Thread*

ich bin kein miniwobbel feti aber ein winzling hab ich auch in meiner box, ein sehr schöner wie ich finde

Kenart 4 cm Sinking (Balsa Handmade)






der kleine x-rap |bigeyes hübsch

|wavey:


​


----------



## Bobster (6. Januar 2011)

*AW: Der Miniwobbler Fetisch Thread*



Amero schrieb:


> ich bin kein miniwobbel feti aber ein winzling hab ich auch in meiner box, ein sehr schöner wie ich finde​
> 
> Kenart 4 cm Sinking (Balsa Handmade)​


​Der gefällt mir aber auch, sehr schön !

Leider fange ich bei uns ausschließlich auf "Minnow-Style",
also alles was die längliche Fischform hat.

Alles was so eine "pummelige/dralle Form" hat, egal og 50g
15g oder 1g, wird nicht beachtet.

So verschieden können Gewässer sein.​


----------



## Bruzzlkracher (6. Januar 2011)

*AW: Der Miniwobbler Fetisch Thread*

bis wieviel ist denn "Mini"? |kopfkrat

so was auch? #c


​


----------



## SpinnAngler93 (6. Januar 2011)

*AW: Der Miniwobbler Fetisch Thread*



Bruzzlkracher schrieb:


> bis wieviel ist denn "Mini"? |kopfkrat
> 
> so was auch? #c
> 
> ...


 
Genau diesen muss ich haben der sieht vol verführerisch für Forelle aus. Was ist das für einer ?


----------



## Amero (6. Januar 2011)

*AW: Der Miniwobbler Fetisch Thread*

schöner wobbler wie heißt der kleine denn ?
sieht aus wie einer aus der fox rage serie|kopfkrat
slick stick ?​


----------



## Bruzzlkracher (6. Januar 2011)

*AW: Der Miniwobbler Fetisch Thread*

Fox Rage Slick Stick 60mm SR Cool Herring #h


finde auch, sehr gelungenes Jungfischimitat, und er läuft, und er lässt sich twitchen... möge der Frühling kommen!


----------



## Bruzzlkracher (6. Januar 2011)

*AW: Der Miniwobbler Fetisch Thread*

den hier hätte ich auch noch zum vorzeigen (erhoffe mir für den 16.03. damit einige Forellen |rolleyes)

Jackall Chubby


----------



## Amero (6. Januar 2011)

*AW: Der Miniwobbler Fetisch Thread*



Bruzzlkracher schrieb:


> Fox Rage Slick Stick 60mm SR Cool Herring #h



dacht ichs mir doch |supergri 
einen aus der rage serie werde ich mir auch noch zulegen
die sehen lecker aus^^​


----------



## Nolfravel (6. Januar 2011)

*AW: Der Miniwobbler Fetisch Thread*



Bruzzlkracher schrieb:


> den hier hätte ich auch noch zum vorzeigen (erhoffe mir für den 16.03. damit einige Forellen |rolleyes)
> 
> Jackall Chubby
> ​


 


Wo beziehst du die Jackall Köder her?

Irgendwie habe ich noch keinen passenden Shop gefunden.


JP


----------



## Bruzzlkracher (6. Januar 2011)

*AW: Der Miniwobbler Fetisch Thread*

@JP: hast PN!


----------



## angelpfeife (6. Januar 2011)

*AW: Der Miniwobbler Fetisch Thread*



Bruzzlkracher schrieb:


> Fox Rage Slick Stick 60mm SR Cool Herring #h
> finde auch, sehr gelungenes Jungfischimitat, und er läuft, und er lässt sich twitchen... möge der Frühling kommen!


Hab ich mir von D.I. persönlich andrehen lassen (siehe Avatar). Ziemlich überzeugend der Mann...Fand den Lauf zumindest im Vorführbecken ziemlich interessant. Hoffentlich kommt der Frühling bald, hab auch noch nen paar Illex die noch nie Wasser gesehen haben|rolleyes

PS: Krieg ich auch ne PN?:m


----------



## The fishwhisperer (6. Januar 2011)

*AW: Der Miniwobbler Fetisch Thread*

wie ich weiß ist doch der jackall chubby und der illex chubby das selbe, heißt aber in jappan, russland und australien jackall. Oder liege ich da falsch ???


----------



## Bruzzlkracher (6. Januar 2011)

*AW: Der Miniwobbler Fetisch Thread*

der Chubby ist von Jackall Bros. (wie so einige andere Wobbler auch, wie z.B. Squirrel und Arnaud), die werden in Europa als/über Illex vertickert...

siehst Du daran, dass irgendwo auf der Illex-Packung ganz klein das Jackall-Logo draufgedruckt ist #h


----------



## The fishwhisperer (6. Januar 2011)

*AW: Der Miniwobbler Fetisch Thread*



Bruzzlkracher schrieb:


> der Chubby ist von Jackall Bros. (wie so einige andere Wobbler auch, wie z.B. Squirrel und Arnaud), die werden in Europa als/über Illex vertickert...
> 
> siehst Du daran, dass irgendwo auf der Illex-Packung ganz klein das Jackall-Logo draufgedruckt ist #h


 

ich habe mir gerade mal die Seite angesehen, da gibt es aber super Teile, gibt es da auch einen Katalog davon ???


----------



## Bruzzlkracher (6. Januar 2011)

*AW: Der Miniwobbler Fetisch Thread*

hab keiiiine Ahnung...
kannst ja auch mal die USA-Seite durchsurfen, ist besser lesbar :m


----------



## The fishwhisperer (6. Januar 2011)

*AW: Der Miniwobbler Fetisch Thread*



Bruzzlkracher schrieb:


> hab keiiiine Ahnung...
> kannst ja auch mal die USA-Seite durchsurfen, ist besser lesbar :m


 

ich danke Dir für die Info #h


----------



## Nolfravel (6. Januar 2011)

*AW: Der Miniwobbler Fetisch Thread*



Bruzzlkracher schrieb:


> @JP: hast PN!


 


Dankööööö


----------



## Angelfreund2000 (6. Januar 2011)

*AW: Der Miniwobbler Fetisch Thread*

ich würde auch gerne mal die Jackall Wobbler bestellen weiss nur nicht wo gibt es einen Shop oder so ???


----------



## taxel (6. Januar 2011)

*AW: Der Miniwobbler Fetisch Thread*



Angelfreund2000 schrieb:


> ich würde auch gerne mal die Jackall Wobbler bestellen weiss nur nicht wo gibt es einen Shop oder so ???



Lass mich das für dich googeln :m


----------



## Magdeburger (8. Januar 2011)

*AW: Der Miniwobbler Fetisch Thread*

http://img839.*ih.us/img839/5557/hornz.jpg


----------



## Magdeburger (18. Januar 2011)

*AW: Der Miniwobbler Fetisch Thread*

http://img21.*ih.us/img21/4427/hybe.jpg


----------



## joey96 (18. Januar 2011)

*AW: Der Miniwobbler Fetisch Thread*

kommt es auch vor dass ihr in einem gewässer mit leichten spiro´s angelt damit ihr auf distanz kommt(see,fluss)?


----------



## jens_z (19. Januar 2011)

*AW: Der Miniwobbler Fetisch Thread*

Moin!

@joey96: Ja kommt vor und funktioniert auch ganz gut!


----------



## Bobster (19. Januar 2011)

*AW: Der Miniwobbler Fetisch Thread*



joey96 schrieb:


> kommt es auch vor dass ihr in einem gewässer mit leichten spiro´s angelt damit ihr auf distanz kommt(see,fluss)?


 

...gerne ab 16. März auf Seeforelle


----------



## joey96 (19. Januar 2011)

*AW: Der Miniwobbler Fetisch Thread*

meint ihr dass würde auch in der ruhr funktionieren?wie viel kosten denn so spiro´s und ein guter miniwobbler und wie tief sollten die laufen?


----------



## Bobster (19. Januar 2011)

*AW: Der Miniwobbler Fetisch Thread*



joey96 schrieb:


> meint ihr dass würde auch in der ruhr funktionieren?wie viel kosten denn so spiro´s und ein guter miniwobbler und wie tief sollten die laufen?


 

Das mein kleines "Kängeruh", kannst Du dir selber
recherchieren. 

'gehört nicht hier hin :q


----------



## Magdeburger (19. Januar 2011)

*AW: Der Miniwobbler Fetisch Thread*

Ich will, dass ihr meine Bilder kommentiert! |gr::r:l


----------



## King Wetzel (19. Januar 2011)

*AW: Der Miniwobbler Fetisch Thread*



Magdeburger schrieb:


> Ich will, dass ihr meine Bilder kommentiert! |gr::r:l


 der hornet (ist doch einer oder???) gefällt mir sehr gut :vik::vik::vik::vik:
Gruß Henry


----------



## Magdeburger (19. Januar 2011)

*AW: Der Miniwobbler Fetisch Thread*

Schon besser. :q


----------



## King Wetzel (19. Januar 2011)

*AW: Der Miniwobbler Fetisch Thread*

:vik: wo ich das gelesen hab musst ich dir einfach helfendas klang so ...

verzweifelt :q:q:q#h

Beste grüße!


----------



## Havelritter (22. März 2011)

*AW: Der Miniwobbler Fetisch Thread*



Bruzzlkracher schrieb:


> darf ich vorstellen:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Juhu, hab die kurz vor Weihnachten im Tacklewahn kurz wahrgenommen, aber jetzt erst richtig registriert was der für Super Proportionen hat. 10€ sind ordentlich, aber wer fischen will muss leiden. Schöne Dinger, danke für den Refresher #6

Hmmm, nur bei eBay in 4cm? |bigeyes


----------



## Ronny Kohlmann (25. März 2011)

*AW: Der Miniwobbler Fetisch Thread*



joey96 schrieb:


> kommt es auch vor dass ihr in einem gewässer mit leichten spiro´s angelt damit ihr auf distanz kommt(see,fluss)?



Nein.

Erst einmal macht das Miniwobblerfischen hinterm Spiro so viel Spaß wie alle anderen Köder hinterm Sbiro. Der Sbiro verschluckt jegliche Aktion, die an der Rute ankommt.
Dann fische ich lieber gleich mit Spinnködern, die mehr Wurfweite bringen und muss weder mit der Sbiropeitsche anrücken, noch großartig ummontieren.
Ein Abu Droppen oder eine Mikrozykade zum Beispiel fliegt und fliegt und fliegt und fliegt...

Dann versuche ich ja Brutfische zu imitieren, die gewöhnlich in Ufernähe/Flachwasser zu finden sind. Wirkliche Weitwürfe habe ich daher selten nötig.

Einen Anschlag würde ich auf Distanz mit meiner kurzen und feinen UL-Spinne + Mono eh schwer durchbekommen...


----------



## barschhunter1 (11. April 2011)

*AW: Der Miniwobbler Fetisch Thread*

eine kleine auswahl meiner kleinen und mittleren wobbler fürs ul/l fischen  mit meiner mitchell privilege 1.80m + 1-5wg mit ner 1000er exage:l


----------



## Bobster (11. April 2011)

*AW: Der Miniwobbler Fetisch Thread*

Sauber #6

..schönes Sortinment.

Ich hoffe die Weißfische laichen jetzt zügig ab
und wir haben in einigen Wochen dir junge Brut.

Dann gehts ab im UL-Bereich.


----------



## barschhunter1 (11. April 2011)

*AW: Der Miniwobbler Fetisch Thread*

thanks 
hier noch ein weiterer miniverführer:http://cgi.ebay.de/TEAM-CORMORAN-Mi..._Futter&var=&hash=item801016908d#ht_768wt_907   werde ich mir wohl bald auch holen schon jemand erfahrung damit ?


----------



## Bobster (11. April 2011)

*AW: Der Miniwobbler Fetisch Thread*



barschhunter1 schrieb:


> thanks
> hier noch ein weiterer miniverführer:http://cgi.ebay.de/TEAM-CORMORAN-Mi..._Futter&var=&hash=item801016908d#ht_768wt_907 werde ich mir wohl bald auch holen schon jemand erfahrung damit ?


 
Mit etwas mehr als einem (1G) und ohne Weight-Moving-System komme ich dann doch nicht soooooo auf die Weite die ich brauche :q

'habe aber ein ganzes Sortiment der TEAM-Cormoran Wobbler und bin von der Qualität und dem Preis-Leistungsverhältnis
begeistert.


----------



## barschhunter1 (12. April 2011)

*AW: Der Miniwobbler Fetisch Thread*

na was fischte den fürne rute?
weil mit meiner (1-5wg) werfe ich mit so einem gewicht so ca. 15m und das reicht am kleinen fluss eigentlich aus aber es ist ja jedes gewässer unterschiedlich


----------



## barschhunter1 (12. April 2011)

*AW: Der Miniwobbler Fetisch Thread*

noch was damit unsere kleinen lieblinge auch richtig laufen :http://deluxe-fishing.de/evergreen-lure-snap-p-816.html?cPath=180_374


----------



## joey96 (29. Mai 2011)

*AW: Der Miniwobbler Fetisch Thread*

So lassen wir den Thread mal wieder aufleben ......

Für die Bafo/Refo Jagd:


----------



## Bobster (29. Mai 2011)

*AW: Der Miniwobbler Fetisch Thread*

Sehr schön #6


Laufen bei Dir die kleinen ABU Tormentor's ?


Im Vergleich zu meinem Erst-Kauf vor einem Jahr,
hat meine diesjähriger Tormentor eine kleinere Tauchschaufel
und läuft bei weitem nicht so gut. |gr:


----------



## joey96 (30. Mai 2011)

*AW: Der Miniwobbler Fetisch Thread*

ich kann bestätigen das die 3 unterschiedlich laufen aber keiner irgendwie schlecht sonder alle auf ihre art......1 habe ich umgetauscht weil dieser einen fehler an der schauffel hatte.....findet ihr dass dieser eine extreme farbe für´s forellenfischen hat?http://www.tackle-dealer-shop.de/shop/product_info.php?info=p5053_Chubby-38-Mat-Chart.html


----------



## welsman (5. Juni 2011)

*AW: Der Miniwobbler Fetisch Thread*

Hallo Joey96
sag mir doch bitte mal wie der wobbler oben rechts heißt http://www.anglerboard.de/board/attachment.php?attachmentid=162673&d=1306690072

hab mir den mal auf ner Messe mitgenommen in silber und leider den Namen vergessen.Das ist momentan mein Lieblingswobbler der einfach wie verrückt fängt.

Mfg. Welsman


----------



## walterb (5. Juni 2011)

*AW: Der Miniwobbler Fetisch Thread*

Hallo,
eventuell ist es der Sänger Uky.


----------



## welsman (6. Juni 2011)

*AW: Der Miniwobbler Fetisch Thread*

genau der war es!Dankeschön!
Dieser Wobbler ist einfach eine Barschgarantie und Hechte verschähen den momentan auch nicht,deswegen muss ich mir ubedingt noch ein paar zulegen.


----------



## joey96 (6. Juni 2011)

*AW: Der Miniwobbler Fetisch Thread*

Tja zu spät stimmt aber


----------



## joey96 (6. Juni 2011)

*AW: Der Miniwobbler Fetisch Thread*

meint ihr dass dieser köder geeignet wäre zur bachforellenpirsch bei schlechtem wetter?

http://www.tackle-dealer-shop.de/shop/product_info.php?info=p5053_Chubby-38-Mat-Chart.html


----------



## FangeNichts5 (6. Juni 2011)

*AW: Der Miniwobbler Fetisch Thread*



joey96 schrieb:


> meint ihr dass dieser köder geeignet wäre zur bachforellenpirsch bei schlechtem wetter?
> 
> http://www.tackle-dealer-shop.de/shop/product_info.php?info=p5053_Chubby-38-Mat-Chart.html



An unserem BaFo-Bach ist der in Bone (also helles weiß) ne Bank!!!#6 Und zu jeder Wetterlage


----------



## Strelasundangler (6. Juni 2011)

*AW: Der Miniwobbler Fetisch Thread*

Heute kamen meine ersten Illex Wobbler bei mir an ! - 15 an der Zahl :k

Darunter diese beiden Sonderfarben des Diving Chubbys, den Rest kann man, wenn man denn möchte im "Schaut was ich gekauft hab Thread" begutachten |wavey:

Der Schwarz-Orange ist übrigens ein Diving Chubby SP, ich wusste gar nicht, dass es die DChubbys auch als Suspender gibt.... |bigeyes


----------



## joey96 (6. Juni 2011)

*AW: Der Miniwobbler Fetisch Thread*

schöne wobbler 
wo kann man denn diese farben kaufen?

@fangenichts den bone habe ich ich hatte mir aber überlegt mir den in grün halt auch och einzuverleiben trotzdem danke


----------



## Strelasundangler (6. Juni 2011)

*AW: Der Miniwobbler Fetisch Thread*



joey96 schrieb:


> schöne wobbler
> wo kann man denn diese farben kaufen?
> 
> @fangenichts den bone habe ich ich hatte mir aber überlegt mir den in grün halt auch och einzuverleiben trotzdem danke



So genau kann ich dir das auch nicht sagen, ich hab sie fuer nen echt geilen Preis von Privat gekauft, ich schaetze mal die werden ausm Ausland sein.. In Deutschland hab ich diese Farbmodelle jedenfalls noch nicht gesehen


----------



## welsman (6. Juni 2011)

*AW: Der Miniwobbler Fetisch Thread*

ja sind echt schicke Teile da kannste mir direkt mal einen rüberschieben


----------



## zanderfreak14 (2. August 2011)

*AW: Der Miniwobbler Fetisch Thread*

Was haltet ihr eigentlich von dem salmo butcher ?
Wollte mir den in der Farbe perch kaufen als schwimmendes, tief
laufendes modell (bis 2.5 m), zum Barschangeln in 5cm Länge .


----------



## Mendez (2. August 2011)

*AW: Der Miniwobbler Fetisch Thread*

Moin,
ich habe eine Frage als Nichtminiwobblerbesitzer. Wie wirft man solche minidinger denn? Die wiegen doch weniger als nichts. Da kommt man keine 2 m weit oder seh ich das falsch. Ich würde solche Schnuckelchen gerne einsetzen aber ich habe die Befürchtung dass ich damit nich weit komme. Ich hätte dafür eine Daiwa Rute 5-20 g.


----------



## Bassey (3. August 2011)

*AW: Der Miniwobbler Fetisch Thread*



Mendez schrieb:


> Moin,
> ich habe eine Frage als Nichtminiwobblerbesitzer. Wie wirft man solche minidinger denn? Die wiegen doch weniger als nichts. Da kommt man keine 2 m weit oder seh ich das falsch. Ich würde solche Schnuckelchen gerne einsetzen aber ich habe die Befürchtung dass ich damit nich weit komme. Ich hätte dafür eine Daiwa Rute 5-20 g.



Ich habe 2g Wobbler und die fliegen mit der 0,08er PowerPro locker 15m


----------



## Bassey (3. August 2011)

*AW: Der Miniwobbler Fetisch Thread*

Hier mal an die Spezis:

Benutze ja jetzt auch viele kleinstwobbler (bis 4cm), jedoch kann ich Bisse einfach nicht verwerten. Gestern hatte ich am Main direkt vor meinen Füssen 3 Bisse, habe gesehen wie der Wobbler von hinten von schönen Barschen attackiert wurde, jedoch blieb keiner hängen, es sind sehr scharfe und feste Drillinge an den Wobblern. Gefangen habe ich am Ende dann doch wieder nur mit 1er Mepps Spinnern :-(


----------



## Bobster (3. August 2011)

*AW: Der Miniwobbler Fetisch Thread*



zanderfreak14 schrieb:


> Was haltet ihr eigentlich von dem salmo butcher ?
> Wollte mir den in der Farbe perch kaufen als schwimmendes, tief
> laufendes modell (bis 2.5 m), zum Barschangeln in 5cm Länge .


 

'gibt schlechtere !
'gibt bessere, wesentlich bessere !

Was möchtest Du hören #c
Kaufen würde ich mir den nicht-aber wenn er für Deine 
"Wasserverhältnisse" ausreicht-warum nicht #6


----------



## Bobster (3. August 2011)

*AW: Der Miniwobbler Fetisch Thread*



Mendez schrieb:


> Moin,
> ich habe eine Frage als Nichtminiwobblerbesitzer. Wie wirft man solche minidinger denn? Die wiegen doch weniger als nichts. Da kommt man keine 2 m weit oder seh ich das falsch. Ich würde solche Schnuckelchen gerne einsetzen aber ich habe die Befürchtung dass ich damit nich weit komme. Ich hätte dafür eine Daiwa Rute 5-20 g.


 
Das benutzte Gerät ist ausschlaggebend !
Perfekt abgestimmte Kombination aus Gerte, Schnur, Rolle und dem dazu passenden *Wobbler *ist entscheidend und bringt durchaus Wurfweiten von 
um die 20 Meter (mit Rückenwind )

Mit Deiner DAIWA-Rute wird das wohl nix :q

Hier lesen :
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=99185&highlight=UL-Combo


----------



## Bobster (3. August 2011)

*AW: Der Miniwobbler Fetisch Thread*



Bassey schrieb:


> Hier mal an die Spezis:
> 
> Benutze ja jetzt auch viele kleinstwobbler (bis 4cm), jedoch kann ich Bisse einfach nicht verwerten. Gestern hatte ich am Main direkt vor meinen Füssen 3 Bisse, habe gesehen wie der Wobbler von hinten von schönen Barschen attackiert wurde, jedoch blieb keiner hängen, es sind sehr scharfe und feste Drillinge an den Wobblern. Gefangen habe ich am Ende dann doch wieder nur mit 1er Mepps Spinnern :-(


 
Einfach mal stehen lassen 
...und nicht streng einkurbeln.
...üder mal twitchen !

Der Futterneid lässt die Barsche dann zupacken.


----------



## _UL Angler_ (12. August 2011)

*AW: Der Miniwobbler Fetisch Thread*

Hallo Leute  #h
ich habe mir das wobbler set von jackson gekauft hat jemand von einen dieser wobbler und kann sagen wie sie so sind??
Danke im voraus |supergri

______________________


Ist der erste Fisch ein Barsch ist der Angeltag am A****
                   |bla:|bla:


----------



## Bobster (12. August 2011)

*AW: Der Miniwobbler Fetisch Thread*

Steht das Gewicht dabei #c

...jetzt habe ich das Gewicht gefunden: 3 Gramm !

Ich hoffe Du hast das entsprechende Angelgerät um die Minis
auf Distanz zu bringen.



.....ansonsten gibt es wohl 1 Millionen bessere und auch schlechtere.


----------



## Fragezeichen (12. August 2011)

*AW: Der Miniwobbler Fetisch Thread*



Bobster schrieb:


> 'gibt schlechtere !
> 'gibt bessere, wesentlich bessere !
> 
> Was möchtest Du hören #c
> ...



Also ich hatte 3 Stück davon (jetzt noch 2, einer wurde von nem umgekippten Baum gefressen) in der flachlaufenden, sinkenden Version. Ich finde die für den Preis super.

Haben keine Spielereien wie ne Rassel oder bewegliche Gewichte, aber muss meiner Meinung auch nicht immer sein.
Wurfweite ist dank des hohen Eigengewichts ziemlich hoch, stabil verarbeitet (Baggersee immer wieder die Kante hoch mit Grundkontakt, bisher keine Schäden) und der Lauf ist eigentlich recht nett. Enge wobbling-action und bei nem Schlag in die Schnur flankt der wie bekloppt und stellt sich quer.

Waren bis gestern meine günstigsten Wobbler (hab mal 2 powercatcher zum testen gekauft) und ich hab sie immer mal wieder gerne gefischt. Seltsamerweise aber nur Forellen drauf gefangen und nicht einen einzigen Barsch.

Was waren denn deine Erfahrungen mit denen?

MFG
Das Fragezeichen

P.S.: Thema Salmo Wobbler - nur einer von denen, die ich besitze geniesst bisher bei mir keinerlei Vertrauen...der Boxer...sieht hässlich aus, brachte bisher nicht einen Biss und lässt sich nicht wirklich im Lauf beeinflussen, der zieht sein Arschgewackel durch und da bleibt er auch stur. Landet inzwischen nur noch für die Ruderzeit vom Bootshafen bis zu meinem ersten Angelziel und für den Rückweg im Wasser.


----------



## _UL Angler_ (13. August 2011)

*AW: Der Miniwobbler Fetisch Thread*

Was würdest du mir den für wobbler empfehlen??
mehr
als 15 Euro möchte ich nicht ausgeben da doch schon mal schnell einer verloren gehen kann ! Und da ich noch schüler bin und
einfach nicht genug Geld
habe #c
mfg Manuel



__________________________


Ist der erste Fisch ein Barsch ist der
Angeltag im A****
|bla:|bla:


----------



## Bassey (13. August 2011)

*AW: Der Miniwobbler Fetisch Thread*



Bobster schrieb:


> Einfach mal stehen lassen
> ...und nicht streng einkurbeln.
> ...üder mal twitchen !
> 
> Der Futterneid lässt die Barsche dann zupacken.



Alles schon versucht, ist auch nicht so ganz einfach bei der Strömung, aber ich bekomme es hin...


----------



## Bobster (1. September 2011)

*AW: Der Miniwobbler Fetisch Thread*

Angetrieben durch mein perfektiosnwahn beim UL fischen in hechtverseuchten Sauerländer-Talsperren, habe ich bis jetzt immer
getwizzeltes 2,5 Kg tragendes Flexonit an Pitzelbauer-Ringe getwizzelt
und dann mit Latexmilch "veredelt"  :q
Quetschen in diesem Microbereich war zu "auffällig", ist aber sehr wohl
dauerhaft gelungen.
Nun habe ich den ganzen Sommer über mit "Boa-No Kink" Titan
von 3,1 Kg Tragkraft gefischt !
....ich bin sehr zufrieden  #6
Das "haarfeine" o.g. Titan habe ich mit einem Albright und bei besonders 
"zitterfreier" Hand mit dem verbesserten Albright Knoten, direkt
an eine Stroft GTP, Typ R von 3,0 Kg geknotet.
Das Ende des Titanvorfaches von ca. 40-50cm habe ich an einen Pitzelbauer-Ring, den es auch von Stroft gibt, Tragkraft von 4 Kg, mit einem  "verbesserten" Clinchknoten, geknotet.
Danach ein 4Kg "Bassday-Micro-Snap".......und alles wieder schön sauber
mit "Latexmilch/SockStop" in schwarz, veredelt.

Nix für "Grobmotoriker"  

....aber dauerhaft, haltbar und der Kreatur zu liebe !

Bei etwas Übung, ca. 3 Meter verschnitt an einer 9 Meter Spule
von Camo-Tackle, eine Sache welches das hechtsichere UL-fischen
auf Barsch mit Miniwobblern für mich in unseren glasklaren Talsperren wieder sehr attraktiv gemacht hat und das lästige 
verkringeln, z.B. durch Brombeerbüsche, des Flexonits,
eleminiert hat.


----------



## Ronny Kohlmann (3. Januar 2014)

*AW: Der Miniwobbler Fetisch Thread*

Mensch, nach ultralangem Suchen habe ich endlich den Namen meines Miniwob-Favouriten gefunden, den Yo-Zuri Aile Goby.

Link mit Bild: http://i50.tinypic.com/2hchliw.jpg

Superwinzig und trotzdem zweiteilig hat er mir vor über 10 Jahren Biss auf Biss gebracht, bis ein Hänger irgendwann seinen Tribut gefordert hat.

Falls ihr ihn irgendwo seht, sofort zuschlagen!


----------



## Bobster (3. Januar 2014)

*AW: Der Miniwobbler Fetisch Thread*

Goil #6

 a) der Minwobbler
 b) da kramt der Ronny diesen uralt SUPERTRÖT wieder aus.


 c) falls jemand Ronny's Wobbler findet, kann er mir gleich
    2 mit kaufen


----------



## ulfisch (3. Januar 2014)

*AW: Der Miniwobbler Fetisch Thread*

Entweder habe ich einen oder ich habe ihn neulich verkauft|kopfkratmuss mal gucken.
Boa-no-kink verwende ich auch, bin bisher ganz zu frieden, mein Gewässer ist ebenfalls sehr klar.
Ich quetsche es aber.


----------



## Bommaringa (4. Januar 2014)

*AW: Der Miniwobbler Fetisch Thread*



Bobster schrieb:


> Goil #6
> 
> a) der Minwobbler
> b) da kramt der Ronny diesen uralt SUPERTRÖT wieder aus.
> ...




Einfach den Namen bei google reinpacken und es finden sich genügend Händler. Die meisten zwar leider im Ausland, aber so ist es doch meistens bei speziellen Wobblern


----------



## Bobster (4. Januar 2014)

*AW: Der Miniwobbler Fetisch Thread*

@Bommaringa

 Super ! Danke #6


----------



## T.e.R.R.a.P.i (20. Januar 2014)

*AW: Der Miniwobbler Fetisch Thread*

servus,

nachdem ich jetzt 95% des threads gelesen habe, bin ich, naja - etwas verwirrt #c

zu meinem streckenprofil:
ca 2-3m breiter forellen-bach
nicht allzu tief (ich weiß blöde beschreibung)
keine hechte
extrem hängerträchtig (unter/über wasser, als auch am ufer)
demzufolge keine weiten würfe möglich (max. 6m)
schnur: mono oder geflecht
rute: berkley pulse spin 602l 1,83m / wg 2 - 8 g

jetzt ist guter rat teuer welche(n) wobbler kaufen??

nachdem lesen wäre für mich ein ugly duckling in bafo-dekor schwimmend die beste wahl.

was sagen die experten? thx im voraus! :m


----------



## Kaka (20. Januar 2014)

*AW: Der Miniwobbler Fetisch Thread*



T.e.R.R.a.P.i schrieb:


> servus,
> 
> nachdem ich jetzt 95% des threads gelesen habe, bin ich, naja - etwas verwirrt #c
> 
> ...



Klingt exakt nach meinem Bach. Ugly Duckling fische ich auch öfter, finde Salmo Hornet aber stabiler (vor allem die Haken) und besser. 3,5 cm, Bafo Design, schwimmend. Geht bei mir wie Sau #6

http://www.koeder-laden.de/Wobbler/Salmo/Salmo-Hornet-Wobbler-forelle-trout-T.html


----------



## Bobster (20. Januar 2014)

*AW: Der Miniwobbler Fetisch Thread*

Ich würde unter diesen Umständen eine Monofile fischen.
 Dazu 2-5g schwimmenden Wobbler-mit Einzelhaken.
 z.B. http://www.koeder-laden.de/index.ph...=google-base&gclid=CJaO-63ajbwCFYZa3godOEIACQ

 Illex Tiny Fry in 38 oder 50


----------



## Kaka (20. Januar 2014)

*AW: Der Miniwobbler Fetisch Thread*

Wäre mir persönlich viel zu teuer am hängerträchtigen Gewässer.


----------



## T.e.R.R.a.P.i (20. Januar 2014)

*AW: Der Miniwobbler Fetisch Thread*

sehe ich auch so.

der salmo hornet sieht auch nicht schlecht aus, stehe eh auf die salmo wobbler #6


----------



## buddah (21. Januar 2014)

*AW: Der Miniwobbler Fetisch Thread*

Ich fisch lieber Uglys als den Hornet - Chubby ist bei mir ganz weit vorne!

Was ich letztes Jahr für mich endeckt habe ist das fischen mit Woodloos auf Forelle und Döbel!! Im Sommer eine unsagbar spannende Angelegenheit!


----------



## Bobster (21. Januar 2014)

*AW: Der Miniwobbler Fetisch Thread*



buddah schrieb:


> Ich fisch lieber Uglys als den Hornet - Chubby ist bei mir ganz weit vorne!
> 
> Was ich letztes Jahr für mich endeckt habe ist das fischen mit Woodloos auf Forelle und Döbel!! Im Sommer eine unsagbar spannende Angelegenheit!


 
 Off Topic :q
*Ironie an*: ...fischt ruhig weiter mit Euren Billig-Teilen :q
*Ironie aus*

 ...but what the heck are "woodloos" |bigeyes

 @buddah
 Bitte "erleuchte" uns und poste mal ein Bild :m


----------



## Hiltownbarsch (21. Januar 2014)

*AW: Der Miniwobbler Fetisch Thread*

Der Illex Woodlouse ist eine überdimensional große, auftreibende Gummilaus.
http://galleryplus.ebayimg.com/ws/web/251169303934_1_0_1/1000x1000.jpg


----------



## Bobster (21. Januar 2014)

*AW: Der Miniwobbler Fetisch Thread*



Hiltownbarsch schrieb:


> Der Illex Woodlouse ist eine überdimensional große, auftreibende Gummilaus.
> http://galleryplus.ebayimg.com/ws/web/251169303934_1_0_1/1000x1000.jpg




 Great...da laust mich doch der Affe...:q


----------



## buddah (21. Januar 2014)

*AW: Der Miniwobbler Fetisch Thread*

Dann hör mal schön auf den Affen!! Der hat Recht!! Am besten an einem Basser Worm Hook von Daiwa anbieten. Die sind leicht genug das die Laus schon schwimmt!


----------



## buddah (21. Januar 2014)

*AW: Der Miniwobbler Fetisch Thread*

Wenn wir schon beim Affen sind "Bassday Kangoku Helium 45F" was für ein geniales Teil!! Viele große Forellen hat er mir schon gebracht!!!!


----------



## matchmaster 187 (21. Januar 2014)

*AW: Der Miniwobbler Fetisch Thread*



buddah schrieb:


> Ich fisch lieber Uglys als den Hornet - Chubby ist bei mir ganz weit vorne!
> 
> Was ich letztes Jahr für mich endeckt habe ist das fischen mit Woodloos auf Forelle und Döbel!! Im Sommer eine unsagbar spannende Angelegenheit!



Hey Buddah,

mich würde mal interessieren wie du die woodlouse anbeitest?
Lässt du die einfach abtreiben oder twitcht du sie leicht an ?

Ich hab damals häuftig mit heuschrecken an der matchrute mit freier leine gefischt und das hat mir auch immer nen riesen Spaß gemacht.
Die haben sich jedoch von selber bewegt

Petri !
Alex


----------



## Neptunmaster (21. Januar 2014)

*AW: Der Miniwobbler Fetisch Thread*

Wir fischen auch gern Mini Wobbler z.B. Lucky Craft humpback mummle in ms American shad.


----------



## Mozartkugel (22. Januar 2014)

*AW: Der Miniwobbler Fetisch Thread*

sagt bloß ihr kennt die kleinen Läuse noch nicht?! |bigeyes

Für Topwater schon längst bekannt und beliebt. Bei mir hat sich die Laus innerhalb kürzester Zeit am Kickback-Rig einen Stammplatz gesichert. Ohne die Laus gehe ich nicht mehr aus dem Haus. Achtung, es beißen auch die Großen


----------



## froxter (22. Januar 2014)

*AW: Der Miniwobbler Fetisch Thread*

Wer die Laus mag: versucht mal den 1,6" Insecter von Reins....:k


----------



## Bobster (22. Januar 2014)

*AW: Der Miniwobbler Fetisch Thread*



Mozartkugel schrieb:


> sagt bloß ich kennt die kleinen Läuse noch nicht?! |bigeyes



Nun ja, erst ging es ja um eine sogenannte "Woodloos" 
Dann stellte sich heraus es ist eine "Woodlouse" und nun
ist es ein Gummiköder im Miniwobblertröt 

...werd sie aber auch mal testen im Frühjahr, so ist das ja nicht #6

Zeigt doch mal Montagenbilder:
Jighead, freie Leine und was es noch so für Methoden gibt.


----------



## Bomber-Pilot1989 (22. Januar 2014)

*AW: Der Miniwobbler Fetisch Thread*

Auch wenn der Köder tatsächlich nicht zum Themas passt. #6

Aber eine Woodlouse an freier Leine am unbeschwerten Einzelhaken und dazu ein netter Döbelbestand oder Barsche die oberflächennah Fressen und man kann damit sehr viel Spaß haben.

Mit freundlichen Grüßen 
Patrick


----------



## buddah (22. Januar 2014)

*AW: Der Miniwobbler Fetisch Thread*



Bobster schrieb:


> Nun ja, erst ging es ja um eine sogenannte "Woodloos"
> Dann stellte sich heraus es ist eine "Woodlouse" und nun
> ist es ein Gummiköder im Miniwobblertröt
> 
> ...



Etz wirst aber schon pingelig!! :q Den Affen interessiert die Schreibweise eher weniger! Und freut sich immer über was neues!


----------



## Bobster (22. Januar 2014)

*AW: Der Miniwobbler Fetisch Thread*



Bomber-Pilot1989 schrieb:


> Aber eine Woodlouse an freier Leine am unbeschwerten Einzelhaken .........
> Mit freundlichen Grüßen
> Patrick




Joho,
hätte jemand Zeit das mal auf die (Gold :q) oder Küchenwaage zu legen.....
*Gewicht mit Haken ?...2-3 g ?*
Wäre ja dann schon fast zu viel WG für meine UL-Kombo :q

Gebt dem Affen mal Zucker......


----------



## buddah (22. Januar 2014)

*AW: Der Miniwobbler Fetisch Thread*

Am besagten Daiwa Hook 1,2g

Also UL tauglich


----------



## Kaka (19. April 2015)

*AW: Der Miniwobbler Fetisch Thread*

Ich hole diesen tollen Thread mal wieder hoch. 

Ich habe folgende Frage: Will mir demnächst auch mal einen höherwertigeren Wobbler für die Salmonidenjagd gönnen. Nur welchen? Habe mit den teureren Modellen null Erfahrung. 

Er sollte so ca. 1 m tief laufen, Floater oder Suspender. Dazu muss er gegen starke Strömung eingeholt gut laufen. Ich hattte schon öfter welche, die mit der Strömung nicht klar kommen und sich überschlagen. Größe etwa 5 cm. Sollte ein Minnow sein. 

Habt ihr mir da ein paar aktuelle Empfehlungen? #6


----------



## randio (20. April 2015)

*AW: Der Miniwobbler Fetisch Thread*

Also, dann werde ich mal...
Warum MUSS der Köder ein Floater oder Suspender sein?
Wird der Köder geworfen oder lässt du ihn treiben?
Wenn er primär geworfen wird, dann empfehle ich dir nen sinkenden Wobbler, da die durch das höhere Eigengewicht oft weiter fliegen und auch durch einen anderen Schwerpunkt oftmals (natürlich Modelbedingt) stabiler in der Strömung laufen.
Das ist natürlich Gewässer abhängig, aber ich fange oft bessere Fische, wenn ich den sinkenden Wobbler in tiefere Gumpen oder Rinnen ins Sichtfeld der Fische bekomme.

Aber zu jeder These gibt es diverse Meinungen. 

Seit einiger Zeit fische ich nun ein paar Anglers Rebublic (Palms) Wobbler. Ich fange sehr gut mit den Wobblern. Ob nun viel besser als vorher vermag ich nicht zu sagen, da ich keine Statistiken führe. 

Ich kann dir aber die Alexandra 50S empfehlen:
http://www.lurenatic.de/de/wobbler/schlanke-wobbler/anglers-republic-alexandra-50s.html

Und auch die Mildred:
http://www.lurenatic.de/de/wobbler/schlanke-wobbler/anglers-republic-mildred-jointed-48s.html

Beide laufen SEHR strömungsstabil und auch nahezu silent.

Wenn mich nicht alles täuscht, hat Lurenatic gerade eine Sale-Aktion. Wenn dem so ist, werde ich mich auch noch etwas mit Forellenwobblern eindecken. |supergri


----------



## geomujo (20. April 2015)

*AW: Der Miniwobbler Fetisch Thread*

Rapala X-Rap 4 GGH 2g 
Bild entfernt!

Wird verwendet an der Abu Eradicator Mebaru Costum 762UL.


----------



## Kaka (20. April 2015)

*AW: Der Miniwobbler Fetisch Thread*



randio schrieb:


> Also, dann werde ich mal...
> Warum MUSS der Köder ein Floater oder Suspender sein?
> 
> 
> ...




Weil ich sie meistens unter Büsche treiben lasse 

Aber du hast recht, warum nicht mal was neues ausprobieren. Und du wirst lachen, genau die zwei hatte ich schon in der engeren Auswahl. Den Mildred aber in der Größe drüber (5,8 cm). Welche Farben hast du?

Der Alexandra wird Brown Trout, da sowieso meine Lieblingsfarbe. Beim Miltred bin ich mir noch unsicher. Vielleicht was bunteres wie Mat Tiger.


----------



## wienermelange (20. April 2015)

*AW: Der Miniwobbler Fetisch Thread*

@Kaka
Ich bin da gerne etwas altmodisch aber zumeist was den Bach angeht.

sinkend:
Rapala Countdown 5cm 5g

schwimmend:
Rapala Floating 7cm 4g


----------



## randio (20. April 2015)

*AW: Der Miniwobbler Fetisch Thread*



Kaka schrieb:


> Weil ich sie meistens unter Büsche treiben lasse
> 
> Aber du hast recht, warum nicht mal was neues ausprobieren. Und du wirst lachen, genau die zwei hatte ich schon in der engeren Auswahl. Den Mildred aber in der Größe drüber (5,8 cm). Welche Farben hast du?
> 
> Der Alexandra wird Brown Trout, da sowieso meine Lieblingsfarbe. Beim Miltred bin ich mir noch unsicher. Vielleicht was bunteres wie Mat Tiger.



Wenn du dich zwischen beiden entscheiden musst, würde ich zur Alexandra 50S tendieren. Strömungsstabiler geht es kaum und der Köder lauft schon bei geringstem Zug.
Bei mir lief Avalon Graphic Smelt und Stream Shad sehr gut.

Ich habe beide Mildreds im Einsatz und beide fangen. Wobei die kleinere Version mehr Masse fängt. Hier liefen auch Avalon Graphic Smelt und Loach (geile Farbe) sehr gut.

Wenn es tatsächlich ein schwimmender Wobbler sein soll, dann kannste auch mal den Stroud testen. Lässt sich sehr gut unter Büsche treiben lassen und läuft auch recht stabil...


----------



## Kaka (20. April 2015)

*AW: Der Miniwobbler Fetisch Thread*



wienermelange schrieb:


> @Kaka
> Ich bin da gerne etwas altmodisch aber zumeist was den Bach angeht.
> 
> sinkend:
> ...



Die habe ich beide. Den Original Floater fische ich sogar am häufigsten in 5 cm. Habe ich in fünf Farben #6



randio schrieb:


> Wenn du dich zwischen beiden entscheiden musst, würde ich zur Alexandra 50S tendieren. Strömungsstabiler geht es kaum und der Köder lauft schon bei geringstem Zug.
> Bei mir lief Avalon Graphic Smelt und Stream Shad sehr gut.
> 
> Ich habe beide Mildreds im Einsatz und beide fangen. Wobei die kleinere Version mehr Masse fängt. Hier liefen auch Avalon Graphic Smelt und Loach (geile Farbe) sehr gut.



Ich muss mich gar nicht entscheiden. Werde mir mal von beiden einen ordern 

Brown Trout ist ausverkauft bei der Alexandra. Da werde ich dann Avalon Graphic Smelt nehmen.

Beim Miltred 5,8 bin ich mir noch nicht ganz sicher welche Farbe. Mal sehen #6

Edith: Hab mir jetzt mal zwei bestellt. Bin gespannt. Mildred Jointed 58S und Alexandra 50S. Beide in Avalon Graphic Smelt. Ich hoffe sie laufen eingeholt gegen starke Strömung trotzdem gut!


----------



## Kaka (6. September 2015)

*AW: Der Miniwobbler Fetisch Thread*

So, mal wieder diesen wunderbaren Thread aufleben lassen. Nachdem ich fast eine ganze Saison nur an Bächen und Flüssen auf Forellenpirsch war, haben sich Favoriten herauskristallisiert. Mittlerweile fische ich nur noch ausschließlich diese Wobbler. 

*Wichtig waren mir:*
- absolut strömungsstabiles Verhalten auch in strammer Strömung
- sehr gute Wurfweiten
- fängig (naja, fangen kann man eigentlich mit allem)

Links auf dem Bild in 4 Farben:
*Daiwa Tournament Wise Minnow: 5 cm, 5 g* 
Die Weitwurfgranate unter den Miniwobblern. Ich weiß zwar nicht an was es genau liegt, aber die fliegen für ihr Gewicht bis zum Horizont. Dazu absolut strömungsstabil. Ist seinen Preis auf jeden Fall wert. Müsste ich mich für einen Miniwobbler entscheiden, wäre es dieser hier. 

Rechts oben:
*Anglers Republic Mildred Jointed 58 S: 5,8 cm, 4,5 g
*Ebenfalls sehr gute Wurfweiten und strömungsstabiler Lauf. Er brachte mir diese Saison meine größte Bachforelle. Auch nicht ganz billig, aber absolut empfehlenswert. 

Rechts drunter, drei Varianten der *Anglers Republic Alexandra 50 S, 3,3 bzw. 4,3 g und 4,5 g
*Gibt es in einer leichten und einer 1 g schwereren Version. Ganz unten rechts die Neuauflage. Gibt es erst seit wenigen Tagen. Man sieht fast keine Änderungen, soll aber noch etwas strömungsstabiler laufen. Ist mit 4,5 g auch etwas schwerer. 

Tipp: Die beiden "alten" Alexandras gibt es im Moment im Angebot für 11 €. Vielleicht will sie ja jemand probieren. 

Vielleicht schreiben ja auch ein paar andere ihre Erfahrungen zum leider nahenden Saisonende. Würde mich freuen und sicher sind auch ganz gute Tipps für andere dabei #6


----------



## randio (6. September 2015)

*AW: Der Miniwobbler Fetisch Thread*

Löblich das du Einzelhaken verwendest!!! #6

Teste mal bitte flott die neue Alexandra und berichte.


----------



## Kaka (6. September 2015)

*AW: Der Miniwobbler Fetisch Thread*



randio schrieb:


> Löblich das du Einzelhaken verwendest!!! #6
> 
> Teste mal bitte flott die neue Alexandra und berichte.



Mei, man verliert finde ich schon öfter mal einen Fisch. Aber grad an Gewässern mit vielen Kleinen vorteilhaft. 

Neue Alexandra: Hatte ich schon ausgiebig am Wasser und hat gut gefangen. Man sieht eigentlich kaum einen Unterschied und auch sonst ist nicht viel anders. Etwas stabiler noch in der Strömung würde ich sagen. Aber alles in allem halt einfach ein neues Modell. Viel konnte man da ja eh nicht verbessern. Ich hätte sie auch nicht bestellt, hab sie als Goodie für die Palms Gallery Bestellung geschenkt bekommen.

P.S Einzelhaken sind die üblichen Gamakatsu in Größe 8. Hatte erst 6, aber die waren irgendwie zu groß und haben sich auch oft verhakt. Gefühlt auch mehr Fehlbisse. Der eine Alexandra hat die VanFook dran. Mit denen hatte ich aber seltsamerweise extrem viele Fehlbisse bzw. Aufssteiger, egal wie rum montiert.


----------



## randio (6. September 2015)

*AW: Der Miniwobbler Fetisch Thread*

Danke!
Kannst du die neue Alex weiter werfen?
Da ich manchmal Wurfweite benötige, wäre das ein Kaufkriterium.


----------



## Kaka (6. September 2015)

*AW: Der Miniwobbler Fetisch Thread*

Ich würde jetzt lügen, wenn ich sage, dass sie viel weiter fliegt. Darauf habe ich nicht richtig geachtet. Denke aber bei 0,2 g Mehrgewicht und irgendeiner kleinen Optimierung im Inneren, fliegt sie jetzt nicht so viel weiter wie die alte. Wobei sie für das Gewicht ja gut fliegen. Trotzdem fliegt die Alexandra, finde ich, von meinen drei beschriebenen Wobblern am "schlechtesten". Für das minimale Gewicht finde ich es aber trotzdem gut. 

Hast den Wise Minnow mal probiert? Die fliegen wirklich richtig weit für einen Miniwobbler.


----------



## randio (6. September 2015)

*AW: Der Miniwobbler Fetisch Thread*



Kaka schrieb:


> Ich würde jetzt lügen, wenn ich sage, dass sie viel weiter fliegt. Darauf habe ich nicht richtig geachtet. Denke aber bei 0,2 g Mehrgewicht und irgendeiner kleinen Optimierung im Inneren, fliegt sie jetzt nicht so viel weiter wie die alte. Wobei sie für das Gewicht ja gut fliegen. Trotzdem fliegt die Alexandra, finde ich, von meinen drei beschriebenen Wobblern am "schlechtesten". Für das minimale Gewicht finde ich es aber trotzdem gut.
> 
> Hast den Wise Minnow mal probiert? Die fliegen wirklich richtig weit für einen Miniwobbler.



Ich "glaube" da gibt es auch ne Alex Version mit 5,5g oder so ähnlich. Muss ich mal genauer gucken.

Und ja, den Wise Minnow habe ich in diversen Ausführungen. Gerlinger hatte die mal zu 9 Euro im Ausverkauf. Da habe ich einige eingesackt. Einziger Nachteil, die benötigen eine gewisse Grundgeschwindigkeit.


----------



## Kaka (6. September 2015)

*AW: Der Miniwobbler Fetisch Thread*



randio schrieb:


> Ich "glaube" da gibt es auch ne Alex Version mit 5,5g oder so ähnlich. Muss ich mal genauer gucken.
> 
> Und ja, den Wise Minnow habe ich in diversen Ausführungen. Gerlinger hatte die mal zu 9 Euro im Ausverkauf. Da habe ich einige eingesackt. Einziger Nachteil, die benötigen eine gewisse Grundgeschwindigkeit.



Ok, am Bach und Fluss ist mir das noch nicht aufgefallen. Am See bin ich eigentlich gar nicht mehr


----------



## Kaka (8. März 2016)

*AW: Der Miniwobbler Fetisch Thread*

http://www.lurenatic.de/de/?fc=module&module=prestablog&controller=blog&id=38

Blogeintrag über die Anres Wobbler. Für den einen oder anderen vielleicht lesenswert. Meine Favoriten am Bach.


----------



## Bobster (23. Juni 2018)

*AW: Der Miniwobbler Fetisch Thread*

Zur "UL-Saison" hat es dieser "olle" Tröt verdient mal wieder mit frischen Mini-Wobbler Fotos aufgeladen zu werden.

 Ich will Bilder sehen :m


----------



## Bobster (23. Juni 2018)

*AW: Der Miniwobbler Fetisch Thread*

Hier mal einer meiner "kleinsten" Pointer von Lucky Craft

 Die kleinen "Racker" :m


----------



## Bobster (24. Juni 2018)

*AW: Der Miniwobbler Fetisch Thread*

'hatte mir vor einiger Zeit mal einige "Blankos" geholt.






 Nix besonderes - das Bild ist halt schön :m


----------



## ulfisch (16. Juli 2018)

*AW: Der Miniwobbler Fetisch Thread*

Der Weihnachtswobbler


----------

